# Core2Quad -> Core i7



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

Heute war es soweit, ich wollte nicht länger auf den bestellten Core i7-920 warten. 
Also habe ich heute morgen noch einmal 2 Kits bestehend aus jeweils einem i7-920, einem Asus P6T und 6 GB OCZ DDR3 1333 Speicher bei Alternate bestellt, da ich dort gleich abholen kann.

So sah mein "Fang des Tages" aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun fehlte nur noch ein ordentlicher CPU Kühler aber er war ja auch schon bestellt.

Also fing ich an die Boards zu bestücken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich gerade am bestücken war, klingelte glücklicherweise der Postbote mit meinem CPU Kühler, also ging der Kelch mit dem boxed Kühler an mir vorbei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig sah das ganze dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit so gut. Alles sah/ sieht gut aus. Also war die Zeit reif für den ersten Systemstart. Und wie man es von hochwertigen Komponenten erwarten darf startet er problemlos. Noch ca. 10 Minuten Treibersucherei hat sich mein Vista auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht, also musste nur noch der Chipsatztreiber drauf. War auch kein Problem.

So weit so gut, also habe ich noch ein wenig mit der Taktschraube gespielt. Was bei dem Asus Board auch kein Problem ist, da das BIOS alle erdenklichen Optionen bietet um den Takt anzupassen. Als Benchmark habe ich bisher nur den Cinebench getestet. So sehen die Ergebnisse bei unterschiedlichen Taktungen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Ergebniss her bin ich hoch zufrieden. Im Cinebench ist der i7 wohl derzeit das Mass der Dinge. Und auch beim Zocken habe ich bislang noch keinen Grund zur Klage. Ich habe kurz mal COD5 installiert und das läuft ruckelfrei bei 2560x1600. Fraps Werte liefere ich noch nach.

Das wars erstmal von meinem heutigen Umbau. Mein Rechner ist fertig, der von meinem Kumpel (2.er I7) und der Rechner von einem weiteren Kumpel der seinen Xeon X3350 (entspricht Q9450) geerbt hat. 
Jetzt bin ich auch fertig und habe erst mal keine Lust mehr  .

.:::  EDIT   :::.

Hier noch ein paar Werte von Super-Pi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TooHot (15. November 2008)

Was für einen Arbeitsspeicher verwendest du?

Sorry habs zu spät gesehen, warum gerade der OCZ Arbeitsspeicher? Ich erbitte um aufklärung da ich nach enem geeigneten Arbeitsspeicher für mich suche.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

TooHot schrieb:


> Sorry habs zu spät gesehen, warum gerade der OCZ Arbeitsspeicher? Ich erbitte um aufklärung da ich nach enem geeigneten Arbeitsspeicher für mich suche.



Ich hatte eigentlich ein Platinum low Voltage Speicherkit bestellt aber da es nciht rechtzeitig kam, habe ich von Alternate OCZ Gold DDR3-1333 mit 1,6 Volt genommen. Und die lassen sich brutal takten (von mir bis über 1,8 GHz getestet).


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. November 2008)

Schon mal sehr schön, freue mich für dich mit ^^

Wenn du morgen Zeit hast, Bench noch bisserl mehr, bitte !


Bin auch schon ganz wibbelig ...... muss....kaufen ..... !!!.... xD


----------



## kyuss1975 (15. November 2008)

wie bist du mit dem gehäuse zufrieden? ich werd mir auch den cosmos s holen. vom design ist er ja allererste güte.

fettes gesamtkunstwerk übrigens.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

kyuss1975 schrieb:


> wie bist du mit dem gehäuse zufrieden? ich werd mir auch den cosmos s holen. vom design ist er ja allererste güte.



Ich finde es super, sehr geräumig, hochwertig verarbeitet und lässt sich gut verkabeln was zu einer sehr moderaten Gehäusetemperatur führt.



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> fettes gesamtkunstwerk übrigens.



Vielen Dank  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Das schaut sehr gut aus. 
Hast du denn Asus Kühler gewählt, weil er super kühlt oder weil es kaum Alternativen gibt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das schaut sehr gut aus.
> Hast du denn Asus Kühler gewählt, weil er super kühlt oder weil es kaum Alternativen gibt?



Ich hab den (Schrott-)Kühler von Asus nur genommen weil es der einzigst lieferbare war. Werde aber in der nächsten Woche auf den neuen Noctua wechseln.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. November 2008)

echt fett 

Ich bin echt am grübeln mein Q9550 weiter zu verkaufen und mir auch nen Core i7 zu hohlen 

Kannst du vielleicht bei gelegenheit mal mit 7-zip und den 3d-marks benchen !?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht bei gelegenheit mal mit 7-zip und den 3d-marks benchen !?



3DMark habe ich schon gebencht:

3DMark06



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark Vantage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

Wenn du mal mit Crysis und Far Cry 2 benchen könntest, dann könnte man ja auch mal sehen was der Core i7 920 in Spielen so bringt 

Edit: Aber bitte @Standardtakt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. November 2008)

bei welchem takt ist der durchlauf?

und ich denke mal du hast das PhysisX pack auch mit drauf, wa?


----------



## Dr.House (15. November 2008)

Geiles System   Glückwunsch


Da muss aber mehr drin sein bei der CPU,oder  ?  4 GHz ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mit Crysis und Far Cry 2 benchen könntest, dann könnte man ja auch mal sehen was der Core i7 920 in Spielen so bringt



FarCry2 habe ich nicht mehr, da es so extrem hässlich ist und die Steuerung für die Füsse ist, habe ich es wieder verkauft.
Crysis kann ich morgen benchen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> bei welchem takt ist der durchlauf?
> 
> und ich denke mal du hast das PhysisX pack auch mit drauf, wa?



3,2 GHz. Das Physix Pack ist Bestandteil der Treiberinstallation, insofern bekommt man keine sinnvollen Benches unter Vantage.


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> FarCry2 habe ich nicht mehr, da es so extrem hässlich ist und die Steuerung für die Füsse ist, habe ich es wieder verkauft.
> Crysis kann ich morgen benchen.




Hast du das nicht noch auf der Festplatte? Wenn ja müsste doch mal schnell in 5 Minuten gemacht sein


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Hast du das nicht noch auf der Festplatte? Wenn ja müsste doch mal schnell in 5 Minuten gemacht sein



Ist schon terminiert.


----------



## der8auer (15. November 2008)

Geiles System  Willst du eigentlich auch richtig übertakten?


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist schon terminiert.



Achso, kannst du das nicht nebenbei installieren?

Der Core i7 packt das schon


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Achso, kannst du das nicht nebenbei installieren?
> 
> Der Core i7 packt das schon



Ungern. Wie wäre es mit Games die keinen Augenkrebs hervorrufen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hab den (Schrott-)Kühler von Asus nur genommen weil es der einzigst lieferbare war. Werde aber in der nächsten Woche auf den neuen Noctua wechseln.


 
Das habe ich mir gedacht. 
Tja, ärgerlich, wenn die Hersteller der guten Kühler nicht reagieren oder nicht nachkommen.
Dabei wusste man doch, dass Intel einen neuen Sockel bringen wird.

Wie sieht der Noctua aus, hast du schon Bilder vom Link?


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ungern. Wie wäre es mit Games die keinen Augenkrebs hervorrufen ?




Wieso Augenkrebs? Crysis ist nun einmal eine gute Referenz, vor allen Dingen wegen der integrierten Benchmarks 

Was für Spiele hättest du denn noch?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Noctua aus, hast du schon Bilder vom Link?



Hier der Link:

Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 CPU Kühler (Sockel 1366)


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wieso Augenkrebs?



Weil es aussieht wie Ar... . FarCry 1 ist im direkten vergleich schon besser. Und das obwohl es ~ 4 Jahre alt ist. Schade um meine ca. 50 Euro. Nach 10 Minuten war es in ebaY.


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil es aussieht wie Ar... . FarCry 1 ist im direkten vergleich schon besser. Und das obwohl es ~ 4 Jahre alt ist. Schade um meine ca. 50 Euro. Nach 10 Minuten war es in ebaY.



Ich meine ja Crysis nicht Fra Cry 2


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich meine ja Crysis nicht Fra Cry 2



Sorry mein Fehler.
Crysis Benches folgen (aber erst morgen).


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

Welches Board würdest du an meiner Stelle nehmen?


Das MSI X58 Platinum

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - MSI X58 Platinum


oder das Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...te-GA-EX58-UD5-X58-S1366-Trible-DDR3-ATX.html


Das Asus P6T Deluxe fällt bei mir wegen des mangelhaften Layouts raus


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Welches Board würdest du an meiner Stelle nehmen?
> 
> 
> Das MSI X58 Platinum
> ...



Also wenn ich mich zwischen Not und Elend entscheiden müsste, dann wäre es wohl das Gigabyte Board. Wobei ich aber von Gigabyte Abstand genommen habe nachdem eine Leasing Serie bei uns mit defekten Elkos komplett getauscht werden musste (rund 200 PCs Bundesweit).

Insofern kann ich nur das Asus empfehlen, sieht gut aus, ist gut zu konfigurieren und ist schön schnell  .


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich zwischen Not und Elend entscheiden müsste, dann wäre es wohl das Gigabyte Board. Wobei ich aber von Gigabyte Abstand genommen habe nachdem eine Leasing Serie bei uns mit defekten Elkos komplett getauscht werden musste (rund 200 PCs Bundesweit).



Wieso Not und Elend? MSI und Gigabyte sind auch keine schlechteren Mainboardhersteller als Asus 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern kann ich nur das Asus empfehlen, sieht gut aus, ist gut zu konfigurieren und ist schön schnell  .



Das bringt mir alles nichts weil das Layout absoluter Bullshit ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier der Link:
> 
> Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 CPU Kühler (Sockel 1366)


 
Sieht für mich jetzt nicht wirklich besser aus (sorry) oder geht es dir in erster Linie um die Temps?



Korn86 schrieb:


> Das bringt mir alles nichts weil das Layout absoluter Bullshit ist


 
Kannst du deine Kritikpunkte darlegen?


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Kritikpunkte darlegen?




Schau dir mal die Steckplätze an und dann sag mir mal wie ich da meine X-Fi Xtreme Music unterbringen soll 

Und auf meine X-Fi werde ich sicher nicht verzichten


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Steckplätze an und dann sag mir mal wie ich da meine X-Fi Xtreme Music unterbringen soll
> 
> Und auf meine X-Fi werde ich sicher nicht verzichten


 
Die Karte hat PCI Anschluss, richtig?

Ist auch mein Problem, meine X-Fi hat auch PCI und dazu noch die TV Karte, auf die ich auch nicht verzichten will.
Da muss man sehr genau überlegen.
Aber du hast doch noch den zweiten PCI Port.


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Karte hat PCI Anschluss, richtig?
> 
> Ist auch mein Problem, meine X-Fi hat auch PCI und dazu noch die TV Karte, auf die ich auch nicht verzichten will.
> Da muss man sehr genau überlegen.
> Aber du hast doch noch den zweiten PCI Port.



Prima direkt unter meiner HD4870/1024 

Ich will doch nicht das meine Soundkarte an Überhitzung stirb, außerdem verdeckt die X-Fi dann den Lüfter meine HD4870, was absolut nicht geht 


Edit: Das Das MSI X58 Platinum hat übrigens zwei nutzbare PCI-Slots ganz unten auf dem Board, da würdest du deine Soundkarte und deine TV-Karte auch reinbekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Prima direkt unter meiner HD4870/1024
> 
> Ich will doch nicht das meine Soundkarte an Überhitzung stirb, außerdem verdeckt die X-Fi dann den Lüfter meine HD4870, was absolut nicht geht


 
Meine X-Fi steckt jetzt auch genau unter der GraKa und das geht super so.
Also denke ich, solltest du das einfach mal ausprobieren oder im Netz nachlesen. Die GraKa bekommt auch so genug Luft und die Soundkarte hat damit keine Probleme.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Edit: Das Das MSI X58 Platinum hat übrigens zwei nutzbare PCI-Slots ganz unten auf dem Board, da würdest du deine Soundkarte und deine TV-Karte auch reinbekommen


 
Hmm, wenn es nicht gerade ein MSI wäre....
Du hast keine Ahnung, wie groß meine TV Karte ist.


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

Ne, sowas ist nicht gut die Soundkarte einer derart hohen Temperatur auszusetzen, gerade da die Kondensatoren der Soundkarte nicht für diese Temperaturen ausgelegt sind, meine X-Fi wollte ich schon etwas länger behalten 

Und genug Luft bekommt die HD4870 auch nicht mehr, da fast der komplette Lüfter blockiert wäre.....

Was hast du überhaupt gegen MSI?
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe müsstest du eher etwas gegen Asus haben, bei den vielen Boards die bei dir kaputt waren


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Was hast du überhaupt gegen MSI?
> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe müsstest du eher etwas gegen Asus haben, bei den vielen Boards die bei dir kaputt waren



der war jetz fies 
aber wo er recht hat ...

Nettes Sys


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> der war jetz fies
> aber wo er recht hat ...



Jep, ich persönlich würde einem Hersteller nach zwei defekten hintereinander keine Chance mehr geben und sie auf die Liste der Hersteller setzen die nicht mehr gekauft oder empfohlen werden. Derzeit stehen bei mir auf dieser Liste Medion und Sapphire


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht für mich jetzt nicht wirklich besser aus (sorry) oder geht es dir in erster Linie um die Temps?



Den Noctua kenne ich, der ist brutalst leise, kühlt extrem gut und ist somit eine sichere Bank.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Noctua kenne ich, der ist brutalst leise, kühlt extrem gut und ist somit eine sichere Bank.



apropos leise, wie laut ist denn dein asus kühler?
machst du eig noch sysprofile... mit dem ersten (?) nehalem sys mit diesen komponenten^^


----------



## Taifoun (16. November 2008)

ehm, ich habe mich in letzter zeit net mehr genau mit dem markt auseinander gesetzt (besonders mit den intel produkten). ich dachte der i7 kommt am 17? wie kann es sein das du jetzt schon was hast? aktion von alternate?


----------



## Dr.House (16. November 2008)

Sag mal, hat der Ram nen freien Multi zum Übertakten oder ist bei 1600 Schlüß ?  CPU oder Board haben keinen freien Multi oder so (hab ich mal gelesen)  ?


Danke


----------



## ploxo (16. November 2008)

Er hat es getan  Nettes System sag ich da mal 

Na dann hoffe ich mal auf noch mehr Benches, Eindrücke in Spielen, Programmen ect. 

Vielleicht hast du ja auch noch in Erinnerung wie das alles mit dem Q9550 war, und kannst dann mal ein Vergleichsurteil ziehen 

PS: Hast du jetzt gleich 2 fette Systeme wie ich das verstanden hab oder gibts du eins wieder zurück?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ne, sowas ist nicht gut die Soundkarte einer derart hohen Temperatur auszusetzen, gerade da die Kondensatoren der Soundkarte nicht für diese Temperaturen ausgelegt sind, meine X-Fi wollte ich schon etwas länger behalten


 
Meine läuft seit einiger Zeit so und bisher habe ich keine Probleme damit.
Und wenn sie im Eimer geht, kaufe ich mir halt eine andere.
Werde dann aber sicherlich eine PCIe Version nehmen.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Und genug Luft bekommt die HD4870 auch nicht mehr, da fast der komplette Lüfter blockiert wäre.....


 
Das musst du wissen, keine Ahnung, wie es bei dir aussieht und wieviel Luft die 4870 braucht. Meine 8800GT bleibt gleich warm, egal ob die Soundkarte eingebaut ist oder nicht.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Was hast du überhaupt gegen MSI?
> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe müsstest du eher etwas gegen Asus haben, bei den vielen Boards die bei dir kaputt waren


 
Na ja, ich habe bisher mit vier MSI Boards Kontakt gehabt (eins besaß ich selbst) und alle sind in die Grütze gegangen, echt eine schwache Leistung von MSI. Meine bisherigen Boards von Asus waren alle Super, erst das MIIF war echt mies.
Aber letztens habe ich für einen Bekannten ein neues Asus M3A78-T verbaut (mit einem 9950 BE). Ein klasse Board. Keine Problem mit den Treibern, alles lief auf Anhieb perfekt. Die GTX260 war auch kein Thema (er ist Nvidia Fanboy). So ein Board wünsche ich mir auch. Daher bleibt Asus immer eine Empfehlung, auch wenn ich für das MIIF heute keine mehr abgeben würde.
Nur gut aussehen reicht nicht... 
Aber da stimmst du mir sicherlich zu.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Jep, ich persönlich würde einem Hersteller nach zwei defekten hintereinander keine Chance mehr geben und sie auf die Liste der Hersteller setzen die nicht mehr gekauft oder empfohlen werden. Derzeit stehen bei mir auf dieser Liste Medion und Sapphire


 
So extrem sehe ich das jetzt nicht. Das MIIF war halt eine Fehlkonstruktion, aber das passiert anderen auch mal. Deswegen den Hersteller verweigern?
Dann dürfte ich ja gar nichts mehr kaufen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Noctua kenne ich, der ist brutalst leise, kühlt extrem gut und ist somit eine sichere Bank.


 
Dann ist es ja gut. 
Wann gibts denn neue Kühler von Thermalright, schon was gehört oder gelesen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> PS: Hast du jetzt gleich 2 fette Systeme wie ich das verstanden hab oder gibts du eins wieder zurück?



Ein guter Freund von mir will immer mir mir gleichziehen, deshalb bestell ich immer alles doppelt. Er meinte ich soll's so machen. Deshalb auch die 2 GTX280 in meiner Signatur.



Dr.House schrieb:


> Sag mal, hat der Ram nen freien Multi zum Übertakten oder ist bei 1600 Schlüß ?  CPU oder Board haben keinen freien Multi oder so (hab ich mal gelesen)  ?



Beim i7 wird über die Busclock getacktet. Und das Board bietet einen Bereich von 100 bis 500 MHz an, damit wären rein  rechnerich mit dem i7-920 (Multiplikator 20) 10 GHz drinn. Das wird aber wohl eher nicht mitmachen.
Den Speicher kann man separat einstellen. Und da bietet das Board auch x GHz an.



Taifoun schrieb:


> ehm, ich habe mich in letzter zeit net mehr genau mit dem markt auseinander gesetzt (besonders mit den intel produkten). ich dachte der i7 kommt am 17? wie kann es sein das du jetzt schon was hast? aktion von alternate?



Alternate darf sie auch erst ab Montag verkaufen. War im übrigen eine peinliche Nummer vorort, hinter dem Thresen steht offensichtlich meine Ware und der Mitarbeiter meint er dürfte sie nicht rausgeben. Hat sich dann aber zum Glück noch geklärt das es in Ordnung geht.



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> apropos leise, wie laut ist denn dein asus kühler?



Sehr laut, bzw. zu laut.



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> machst du eig noch sysprofile... mit dem ersten (?) nehalem sys mit diesen komponenten^^



Eigentlich habe ich es lange nicht mehr aktualisiert aber heute dann mal doch, hier der Link:

sysProfile: ID: 21680 - mASTER_T


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> .... Deshalb auch die 2 GTX280 in meiner Signatur.


 
Was da sehr gut aussieht...


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

Ich habe jetzt den Takt mal auf 3,33 GHz eingependelt, was einem der 3DMark06 auch dankt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

So soll es sein, du hast knapp 700 Punkte CPU Score mehr als ich mit meinem Penryn bei 3,2GHz.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht bei gelegenheit mal mit 7-zip und den 3d-marks benchen !?



7-Zip habe ich eben auch mal gebencht (mit 3,33 GHz):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2008)

Für solche werte brauch ich mit dem Q9550 gut 3,8GHz


----------



## NukeEliminator (16. November 2008)

Hab mal 2 Fragen:
1. Kommt eigentlich bald ein X58 Board mit dem NF200 Chip raus (oder wie der heißt), dass man 3x16 Lanes hat? Ich glaube ich habe mal gehört, dass da eines von Asus kommt, mich würde interessieren ob EVGA auch eines mit diesem Chip baut.

2. Kann ich für den Triple Channel Modus einfach diese Arbeitsspeicher nutzen und noch einen weiteren davon dazu Stecken, oder braucht man spezielle Speicher, die Triple Channel unterstützen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Hab mal 2 Fragen:
> 1. Kommt eigentlich bald ein X58 Board mit dem NF200 Chip raus (oder wie der heißt), dass man 3x16 Lanes hat? Ich glaube ich habe mal gehört, dass da eines von Asus kommt, mich würde interessieren ob EVGA auch eines mit diesem Chip baut.



Ja das kommt. Aber ob MultiGPU das Ware ist glaube ich eher nicht.
Im übrigen kann das Asus P6T und wohl auch alle anderen X58 Boards sowohl Crossfire als auch SLI.



NukeEliminator schrieb:


> 2. Kann ich für den Triple Channel Modus einfach diese Arbeitsspeicher nutzen und noch einen weiteren davon dazu Stecken, oder braucht man spezielle Speicher, die Triple Channel unterstützen?



Grundsätzlich kann man schon beliebig identische Module kombinieren. Aber die Spannung sollte 1,65 Volt nicht überschreiten. Und diese Module benötigen 1,9 Volt.


----------



## NukeEliminator (16. November 2008)

Danke für die Antworten. Gibts denn bald DDR3 1600 RAM  mit 7-7-7-20 Timings für Triple Channel (6GB)?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Gibts denn bald DDR3 1600 RAM  mit 7-7-7-20 Timings für Triple Channel (6GB)?



Momentan ist da eher nichts in Sicht, denn es müssen ja eben auch 1,65 Volt Module sein.

Aber mal an die PCGH Redaktion :
Was bringt beim i7 mehr kurze Latenzen oder hohe Taktungen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Momentan ist da eher nichts in Sicht, denn es müssen ja eben auch 1,65 Volt Module sein.
> 
> Aber mal an die PCGH Redaktion :
> Was bringt beim i7 mehr kurze Latenzen oder hohe Taktungen?




Da der speichercontroller jetzt wie beim AMD im CPU sitzt wird der Core i7 wohl auch stark von besseren latenzen profitieren. *vermutung anstell*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alternate darf sie auch erst ab Montag verkaufen. War im übrigen eine peinliche Nummer vorort, hinter dem Thresen steht offensichtlich meine Ware und der Mitarbeiter meint er dürfte sie nicht rausgeben. Hat sich dann aber zum Glück noch geklärt das es in Ordnung geht.


Aha, SO läuft das also xD

Hab mich schon gewundert .... alter Cheater !   -> Vitamin "B", wie Beziehungen ?! 


Sag mal ..... verbessert eigentlich die Erhöhung des RAM-Clocks nun endlich auch die Gesamtleistung etwas ?! Dank der neuen Architektur dürfte sich schnellerer Speicher nun doch eigentlich lohnen, oder ?! Ist wichtig für meine Kaufentscheidung .... ob ich beim RAM geize, und "nur" ~200 Euro für 6 Gig DDR3-Speicher ausgeb, oder 320 für OC-Module (*schluck* .... hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen nie wieder so viel Kohle für RAM rauszuhauen .... Danke, liebe Speicherhersteller !  )




D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Für solche werte brauch ich mit dem Q9550 gut 3,8GHz


Jopp, "just imagine a Core i7 @ 3,8+ Ghz ". Mein Q9550 läuft auch auf 3,825 Gig, mehr an Takt resultiert nur noch in bescheidener Mehrleistung, aber erheblich mehr an verbrauchtem Saft (obwohl ich den auch auf 4,2 krieg ..), merklich mehr Leistung kommt nur durch ne neue Chiparchitektur, darum ist der Core i7 auch fest für spätestens Weihnachten eingeplant (sich selbst beschenken ist halt am schönsten  )


----------



## Bernd100 (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
also von den Benchmarkwerten bin ich total enttäuscht. Ich erreiche ja mit meinem Q6600@3800MHzsowie einer GTX280---744/1311/1544 im 3 DMark06 18118Punkte und im Vantake Bench 15672 Punkte (CPU40135/GPU13026)
Wenn die Werte nicht brutal ansteigen, werde ich bei meinem System bleiben und jede Menge Geld sparen, welches ich dann im Urlaub oder so verprassen kann.
Grüße 

Bernd100


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

Bernd100 schrieb:


> also von den Benchmarkwerten bin ich total enttäuscht. Ich erreiche ja mit meinem Q6600@3800MHzsowie einer GTX280---744/1311/1544 im 3 DMark06 18118Punkte und im Vantake Bench 15672 Punkte (CPU40135/GPU13026)



Meine Grafikkarte läuft auf Standardtaktungen, insofern würde bei den extrem Werten die du benutzt 3DMarks mit um die 20.000 bei rum kommen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte läuft auf Standardtaktungen, insofern würde bei den extrem Werten die du benutzt 3DMarks mit um die 20.000 bei rum kommen.


 
meine gtx280 läuft auch @ stock, ich erreiche trotzdem über 17000pts mit dem quad@3,2, die cpu erreicht im 3dm06 sehr gute 5350pts.

18-19k wären also auch mit etwas OC der graka möglich, sagen wir mal dass der I7 920 eine sehr gute cpu ist, im 3dm06 jedoch ist die performance nicht so phantastisch, in anderen bereichen wie Cinebench zb zeigt sie dann aber was in ihr steckt.

Kurz gesagt, für jemanden der einen yorkfield in der kiste hat, nützt der umstieg nicht, wenn er sowieso nur mit dem PC zockt, für alle anderen anwendungen die aus einem quad ihren nutzen ziehen, ist der neue Core I7 natürlich das mass der dinge.

Für mich persönlich gibts 2010 die neue "Sandy Bridge" architektur, das wird nämlich der Oberhammer, speziell die Integer Leistung wird dramatisch ansteigen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

Bernd100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also von den Benchmarkwerten bin ich total enttäuscht. Ich erreiche ja mit meinem Q6600@3800MHzsowie einer GTX280---744/1311/1544 im 3 DMark06 18118Punkte und im Vantake Bench 15672 Punkte (CPU40135/GPU13026)
> Wenn die Werte nicht brutal ansteigen, werde ich bei meinem System bleiben und jede Menge Geld sparen, welches ich dann im Urlaub oder so verprassen kann.
> Grüße
> ...


 
Na ja, das muss halt jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, wenn er für ein paar Punkte mehr im Benchmark 600€ ausgeben will oder lieber dafür in Urlaub fährt.
Dir sei der Urlaub gegönnt. 
Ebenso wie ITpassion-de mit seinem neuen Core i7. 

Beiden viel Spaß.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, für jemanden der einen yorkfield in der kiste hat, nützt der umstieg nicht, wenn er sowieso nur mit dem PC zockt, für alle anderen anwendungen die aus einem quad ihren nutzen ziehen, ist der neue Core I7 natürlich das mass der dinge.



Du berücksichtigst aber bei deiner Planung den "ebaY-strategischen-Faktor" nicht. 
Ich habe für meine alten Brocken 593,- Euro in ebaY bekommen, hingegen haben die neuen Sachen nur etwa 770,- Euro gekostet. D.h. für einen Aufpreis von kanpp 200,- Euro habe ich den Plattformwechsel bewältigen können. Alleine mein Q9550 hat stolze 252,- Euro eingefahren. Wenn man hingegen abwarten würde steigt das Risiko, dass die Verluste größer als die Ersparniss durch den Preisverfall werden. Und dann hat man gewartet und Geld verloren. Insofern ziehe ich meine Aufrüststrategie auch weiter durch. Wobei mir in den letzen Jahren der Erfolg recht gegeben hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, das muss halt jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, wenn er für ein paar Punkte mehr im Benchmark 600€ ausgeben will oder lieber dafür in Urlaub fährt.



Wie eben erwähnt, es hat mich keine 200,- Euro gekostet. Davon kann man zwar gut Abendessen gehen aber mit Urlaub wird das nix  .


----------



## Oso (16. November 2008)

Zumal Du aber trotzdem irgendwann mal angefangen haben musst.

Du hast ja nicht aus dem "nichts" einfach die hardware gehabt, die Du dann relativ passend wieder verkaufst um mit relativ geringem Aufpreis wieder "high-end" zu besitzen.
Aber nicht jeder besitzt das Grundkapital, um "oben" mal einzusteigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

Oso schrieb:


> Du hast ja nicht aus dem "nichts" einfach die hardware gehabt, die Du dann relativ passend wieder verkaufst um mit relativ geringem Aufpreis wieder "high-end" zu besitzen.
> Aber nicht jeder besitzt das Grundkapital, um "oben" mal einzusteigen.



Damit hast du natürlich recht. Der Weg nach "oben" war relativ kostspielig aber wer jetzt einen Yorkfield auf einem hochwertigen Board hat, der hat es ja im Grunde schon geschafft sein Geld längerfristig zu erhalten. Wenn er denn zum richtigen Zeitpunkt wechselt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie eben erwähnt, es hat mich keine 200,- Euro gekostet. Davon kann man zwar gut Abendessen gehen aber mit Urlaub wird das nix  .


 
Dann passt es ja für dich. 
Ich müsste mir neben dem neuen Board und CPU auch neue RAMs kaufen. Daher lohnt es sich nicht wirklich.



Oso schrieb:


> Zumal Du aber trotzdem irgendwann mal angefangen haben musst.
> 
> Du hast ja nicht aus dem "nichts" einfach die hardware gehabt, die Du dann relativ passend wieder verkaufst um mit relativ geringem Aufpreis wieder "high-end" zu besitzen.
> Aber nicht jeder besitzt das Grundkapital, um "oben" mal einzusteigen.


 
Jeder muss oben einsteigen, wenn er seine Hardware noch gut verkaufen will.
Wenn ich jetzt mein MIIF verkaufen mit dem Quad oder dem E8600 bekomme ich auch noch was dafür (äh, muss ich erwähnen, dass das MIIF leichte Schäden hat? ).
Aber letztendlich ist der Leistungsvorsprung für mich nicht groß genug um zu wechseln.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (16. November 2008)

Moin moin,
also ist schon ein schickes System.
Wärst Du wohl so freundlich und würdest noch ein POV-Ray(64Bit) Benchmark machen? Danke.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du berücksichtigst aber bei deiner Planung den "ebaY-strategischen-Faktor" nicht.
> Ich habe für meine alten Brocken 593,- Euro in ebaY bekommen, hingegen haben die neuen Sachen nur etwa 770,- Euro gekostet. D.h. für einen Aufpreis von kanpp 200,- Euro habe ich den Plattformwechsel bewältigen können. Alleine mein Q9550 hat stolze 252,- Euro eingefahren. Wenn man hingegen abwarten würde steigt das Risiko, dass die Verluste größer als die Ersparniss durch den Preisverfall werden. Und dann hat man gewartet und Geld verloren. Insofern ziehe ich meine Aufrüststrategie auch weiter durch. Wobei mir in den letzen Jahren der Erfolg recht gegeben hat.



So wie ich dich kenne, machst du das 10mal im Jahr und da läppern sich auch ein paar Euros zusammen.  Dann könntest du auch gleich einmal komplett aufrüsten und hättest die selben Gesamtkosten. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen System.  Ich persönlich seh allerdings zu wenige Vorteile im Nehalem gegenüber der alten Generation.


----------



## ploxo (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann man schon beliebig identische Module kombinieren. Aber die Spannung sollte 1,65 Volt nicht überschreiten. Und diese Module benötigen 1,9 Volt.



Was hat das denn mit der Spannung auf sich, wenn ich fragen darf. Für den Triple-Modus, also Speicher nehmen der *nicht *1,65 Volt überschreitet? Warum ist das so? Gibt doch viele Overclocking-Speicher die >1,65 Volt haben...


----------



## Scorpioking78 (16. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> Was hat das denn mit der Spannung auf sich, wenn ich fragen darf. Für den Triple-Modus, also Speicher nehmen der *nicht *1,65 Volt überschreitet? Warum ist das so? Gibt doch viele Overclocking-Speicher die >1,65 Volt haben...


Eine höhere Spannung könnte den IMC beschädigen.


----------



## RomeoJ (16. November 2008)

coooles System @ITpassion-de da bin ich ja mal neidisch...

Aber die 3D06 und Vantage Pkt hauen mich jetzt nicht vom hocker, die habe ich auch mit meinem Quad und einer GTX280..aber was solls..

Ich bin auch gerade am Verkaufen meines Systems...kommt demnächst in die Bucht und dann kommt der i7 auch zu dem kleinen RomeoJ



Also..top..weiter schöne bechnes machen..

so far so good#


----------



## ploxo (16. November 2008)

Du hattest ja vorher den Q9550...kannst du schon ne Art "Vergleichsfazit" ziehen? Das System (v.A. die Grafikkarte) ist ja sonst gleich geblieben oder?


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie eben erwähnt, es hat mich keine 200,- Euro gekostet. Davon kann man zwar gut Abendessen gehen aber mit Urlaub wird das nix  .




200€ für ein Abendessen, was für eine unnötige Geldverschwendung......


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> Du hattest ja vorher den Q9550...kannst du schon ne Art "Vergleichsfazit" ziehen? Das System (v.A. die Grafikkarte) ist ja sonst gleich geblieben oder?



Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass man ungefähr ein Drittel mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis wie den Q9550 beim i7 geboten bekommt. Dazu kommt ein pervers gutes Multitasking, sprich es ist kaum möglich im normalen Arbeits- und Spielealltag den Rechner in die Knie zu zwingen.

Deshalb wer es sich sich leisten kann und/ oder will soll es tun. Wer überlegt ob ein Q9550 mit gutem Board oder eben ein i7, dann ist er auch ein Kandidat für die neue Generation von Prozessoren. 
Für alle die mit spitzem Bleistift kalkulieren sind die Core2Quad Prozessoren nach wie vor eine Option.


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zum Arbeitsspeicher:

Kannst du den Speicher, mit der maximalen Frequenz betreiben? Sprich ich kaufe mir DDR3-1866/2000-Speicher. Kann ich diesen mit diesem Takt betreiben ohne den FSB zu übertakten?


Gruß


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass man ungefähr ein Drittel mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis wie den Q9550 beim i7 geboten bekommt. Dazu kommt ein pervers gutes Multitasking, sprich es ist kaum möglich im normalen Arbeits- und Spielealltag den Rechner in die Knie zu zwingen.
> 
> Deshalb ist mein Fazit, wer sich sich leisten kann und/ oder will soll es tun. Wer überlegt ob ein Q9550 mit gutem Board oder eben ein i7, dann ist er auch ein Kandidat für die neue Generation von Prozessoren.
> Für alle die mit spitzem Bleistift kalkulieren sind die Core2Quad Prozessoren nach wie vor eine Option.




Heißt das dass auch Windows etwas schneller geworden ist und wenn man mehrer Anwendungen gleichzeitig auf hat der PC nicht mehr so herumkrepelt wie er es bei mir zB. tut?

Wenn du jetzt von einem Spiel in den Desktop zurück switchen willst, geht das dann jetzt auch ohne Verzögerung oder muss man dann auch wieder ein paar nervige Sekunden warten?

Wo bleibt denn nun eigentlich dein Crysis Benchmark?
CPU und GPU wäre recht nett, nur zu schade dass du keine Vergleichsbenchmarks mit dem alten System hast...


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zum Arbeitsspeicher:
> 
> Kannst du den Speicher, mit der maximalen Frequenz betreiben? Sprich ich kaufe mir DDR3-1866/2000-Speicher. Kann ich diesen mit diesem Takt betreiben ohne den FSB zu übertakten?



Du kannst den Speicher mehr oder weniger unabhängig vom Prozessor takten. Es besteht nur insofern ein Zusammenhang, da sich der Speichertakt als Proportion des Bustaktes darstellt. Also kann man nicht auf das Hz genau einstellen aber recht präzise.


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du kannst den Speicher mehr oder weniger unabhängig vom Prozessor takten. Es besteht nur insofern ein Zusammenhang, da sich der Speichertakt als Proportion des Bustaktes darstellt. Also kann man nicht auf das Hz genau einstellen aber recht präzise.



Das heißt? Aber muss ich den Busstakt verändern um meinen Speichertakt zu bekommen?

Ich hatte gehofft, das ich an der CPU nichts takten muss sondern den Speicher trotzdem mit der Frequenz betreiben kann.

Gruß


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Heißt das dass auch Windows etwas schneller geworden ist und wenn man mehrer Anwendungen gleichzeitig auf hat der PC nicht mehr so herumkrepelt wie er es bei mir zB. tut?



Genau, die von dir beschriebenen "Lags" verschwinden gefühlt komplett.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt von einem Spiel in den Desktop zurück switchen willst, geht das dann jetzt auch ohne Verzögerung oder muss man dann auch wieder ein paar nervige Sekunden warten?



Nö, musst nicht warten, dass geht alles rubbel-die-Katz  .



Korn86 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn nun eigentlich dein Crysis Benchmark?
> CPU und GPU wäre recht nett, nur zu schade dass du keine Vergleichsbenchmarks mit dem alten System hast...



Gemach, gemach. Ich muss noch Terminator Sarah Connor Cronnicles schauen.....


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Das heißt? Aber muss ich den Busstakt verändern um meinen Speichertakt zu bekommen?
> 
> Ich hatte gehofft, das ich an der CPU nichts takten muss sondern den Speicher trotzdem mit der Frequenz betreiben kann.



Das geht auch. Nur das man den Bustakt auf das MHz genau einstellen kann, hingegen den Speichertakt nur innerhalb der aus dem Bustakt generierten Taktungen.


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gemach, gemach. Ich muss noch Terminator Sarah Connor Cronnicles schauen.....



Hoffentlich kommen die Crysis Benches heute noch  

Was mir nur ein schlechtes Gewissen beim Kauf eines Core i7 920 einredet ist der Umstand, das der Deneb vielleicht doch genau so schnell in Spielen sein könnte.....

Ich kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber wenn es nachher doch so kommt rege ich mich wohl nur unnötig auf


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gemach, gemach. Ich muss noch Terminator Sarah Connor Cronnicles schauen.....


 
Da bist du nicht der enzige.


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das geht auch. Nur das man den Bustakt auf das MHz genau einstellen kann, hingegen den Speichertakt nur innerhalb der aus dem Bustakt generierten Taktungen.



Mh okay. Ich denke dann heißt es nun doch "Godbye Q9450". Erstmal kommt der Haufen hier weg und dann gibt es Ende des Jahres was neues.

Wenn ich bedenke wie lange ich auf den Q9450 warten musste. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Mh okay. Ich denke dann heißt es nun doch "Godbye Q9450". Erstmal kommt der Haufen hier weg und dann gibt es Ende des Jahres was neues.
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke wie lange ich auf den Q9450 warten musste.
> 
> ...


 
Sofern du nicht so lange auf den neuen warten musst. 
Dann verklopp mal den ganzen alten Plunder.


----------



## ploxo (16. November 2008)

@ITpassion-de: Was hast du eigentlich für ein Netzteil drinne? Braucht der 920 mehr Power als der Q9550? oder weniger? oder egal?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de: Was hast du eigentlich für ein Netzteil drinne?



Ich habe das BeQuiet Dark Power pro 650 Watt.


----------



## MasT3rH (16. November 2008)

Sag mal was hat das alles zusammen gekostet
und entschuldige, wenn das schon gefragt wurde, ich bin zu faul alles zu lesen...


----------



## McZonk (16. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Mh okay. Ich denke dann heißt es nun doch "Godbye Q9450". Erstmal kommt der Haufen hier weg und dann gibt es Ende des Jahres was neues.
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke wie lange ich auf den Q9450 warten musste.


Halte ich nicht nur deshalb für Blödsinn  Angesichts des OC-Potenzials eines Q9450 würde ich lieber OC-freudigere/neue Nehalem-Steppings abwarten. Schau erstmal was das Ding mit der Wakü kann - man muss ja nicht immer den Lä*** - tschuldigung: das Neueste haben, oder?  (zumal ich fast behaupte, dass mein QX auf 4.4 GHz nem Nehalem noch schnell die Butter vom Brot kratzt )


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe das BeQuiet Dark Power pro 650 Watt.



Das gleiche Netzteil habe ich auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Halte ich nicht nur deshalb für Blödsinn  Angesichts des OC-Potenzials eines Q9450 würde ich lieber OC-freudigere/neue Nehalem-Steppings abwarten.


 
Stimme dir da zu, die letzten Steppings für den Penryn oder Wolfdale haben auch viel gebracht.



McZonk schrieb:


> Schau erstmal was das Ding mit der Wakü kann - man muss ja nicht immer den Lä*** - tschuldigung: das Neueste haben, oder?


 
Hmm, xTc muss immer alles neu haben. 



McZonk schrieb:


> (zumal ich fast behaupte, dass mein QX auf 4.4 GHz nem Nehalem noch schnell die Butter vom Brot kratzt )


 
Das würde mich echt mal interessieren. Glaubst du, du kannst ihn so weit hochjagen?


----------



## McZonk (16. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde mich echt mal interessieren. Glaubst du, du kannst ihn so weit hochjagen?



*hust*
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Extreme Review] Asus Rampage Extreme im Test


Somit ist diese CPU für mich als Bencher (noch) um einiges attraktiver als ein Nehalem


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Halte ich nicht nur deshalb für Blödsinn  Angesichts des OC-Potenzials eines Q9450 würde ich lieber OC-freudigere/neue Nehalem-Steppings abwarten. Schau erstmal was das Ding mit der Wakü kann - man muss ja nicht immer den Lä*** - tschuldigung: das Neueste haben, oder?  (zumal ich fast behaupte, dass mein QX auf 4.4 GHz nem Nehalem noch schnell die Butter vom Brot kratzt )



nur leider nimmt irgendwann das Taktpotenzial ab und dein QX6950 läuft mit der von dir eingestellten Frequenz nicht mehr stabil, so etwas habe ich schon bei meinem Athlon 700 und meinem Athlon XP 1800+ erlebt. Der Maximaltakt lief nach einem Jahr nicht mehr stabil und das wird bei dir auch so sein, weshalb ich OC inzwischen für sinnlos halte und mich lieber über die Leistung erfreue die die CPU@Standardtakt hat 

Um meine Angaben was den "Verschleiß" von Halbleitern angeht zu bekräftigen:

E6420 @ 3,2 ghz läuft nicht mehr stabil! - ForumBase

Wie schon gesagt ich habe diese "Alterung" durch extremes OC schon bei vielen CPUs beobachten können, so dass du wohl damit rechnen kannst das in ca einem Jahr dein System nicht mehr startet und du das Bios reseten musst nur um dann festzustellen dass deine CPU nicht mehr mit ihrem ursprünglichen OC stabil läuft. Es hat schon seine Gründe weshalb Intel trotz des guten OC-Potenzials keine CPUs mit mehr als 3,3GHz verkauft, es muss nämlich sichergestellt sein, dass die verkaufte CPU auch 3 Jahre mit "voreingestellten" dem Takt stabil läuft


----------



## McZonk (16. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ich habe diese "Alterung" durch extremes OC schon bei vielen CPUs beobachten können, so dass du wohl damit rechnen kannst das in ca einem Jahr dein System nicht mehr startet und du das Bios reseten musst nur um dann festzustellen dass deine CPU nicht mehr mit ihrem ursprünglichen OC stabil läuft. Es hat schon seine Gründe weshalb Intel trotz des guten OC-Potenzials keine CPUs mit mehr als 3,3GHz verkauft


Dass HW abbaut ist mir nix neues (wobei du hier sehr sehr kritisch bist, was oc und gleichzeitiges Abbauen anbelangt)  Was glaubst du denn warum auch ich auf ein neues Nehalem Stepping mit mehr OC Potenzial warte? In einem Jahr werde ich mein jetztiges System gewiss nicht mehr haben 

Das ist aber eine Grundsatzfrage ansich: Ich bin begeisterter Overclocker und du vermutlich nicht. Aber das ist hier sicherlich nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion. Also bleiben wir mal on Topic - und das ist das neue System von IT-Passion


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

MasT3rH schrieb:


> Sag mal was hat das alles zusammen gekostet
> und entschuldige, wenn das schon gefragt wurde, ich bin zu faul alles zu lesen...



Wenn du die aktuelle Aufrüstung meinst, die lag irgendwo um die 770,- Euro (abzgl. 593,- Euro ebaY Erlös für die alten Teile).


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> *hust*


 
Hey, jetzt geht das *gehuste* wieder los. 



McZonk schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Extreme Review] Asus Rampage Extreme im Test


 
Muss ich irgendwie verpasst haben. 
Bitte, bitte, großer Bencher-Yoda, verzeih einem unbedachten Padawan. 



McZonk schrieb:


> Somit ist diese CPU für mich als Bencher (noch) um einiges attraktiver als ein Nehalem


 
Du bist da mitten drinn und hast den Plan. Sehr gut. 
Ich warte ja auf den direkten Vergleich Core i7 gegen Deneb.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich warte ja auf den direkten Vergleich Core i7 gegen Deneb.



Ein direktes Gegenstück für den Deneb wird es wohl wahrscheinlich nicht geben. Da er höchst wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen Kenntsfield und Penryn liegen wird.


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dass HW abbaut ist mir nix neues (wobei du hier sehr sehr kritisch bist, was oc und gleichzeitiges Abbauen anbelangt)  Was glaubst du denn warum auch ich auf ein neues Nehalem Stepping mit mehr OC Potenzial warte? In einem Jahr werde ich mein jetztiges System gewiss nicht mehr haben
> 
> Das ist aber eine Grundsatzfrage ansich: Ich bin begeisterter Overclocker und du vermutlich nicht. Aber das ist hier sicherlich nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion. Also bleiben wir mal on Topic - und das ist das neue System von IT-Passion



Bis ca 2003 habe ich auch alles OCed was ging und sogar erfolgreich, aber dann kam irgendwann das Einsehen dass es nichts bringt. Ich hatte meinen E8400 auch schon einmal @4GHz, aber nur um zu schauen ob es geht, mehr nicht 
*
@topic:*

Ich denke das ITpassion seinen Core i7 920 noch etwas höher takten könnte wenn er wollte 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein direktes Gegenstück für den Deneb wird es wohl wahrscheinlich nicht geben. Da er höchst wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen Kenntsfield und Penryn liegen wird.



Meinst du nicht dass diese Leistungsprognos ein wenig zu negativ ist?
Also ich denke schon dass die Leistung eines Q9550/Q9650 erreicht wird, aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht dass diese Leistungsprognos ein wenig zu negativ ist?
> Also ich denke schon dass die Leistung eines Q9550/Q9650 erreicht wird, aber mehr auch nicht



Bei der miesen Ausgangslage würde mich das extremst wundern.


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei der miesen Ausgangslage würde mich das extremst wundern.



Naja, darum geht es ja, nicht dass ich irgendwann in der nächsten Woche meinen Core i7 920 bestelle und dann im Januar auf einmal der Deneb doch besser als erwartet ist und ich mich dann darüber aufrege. Immerhin hält AMD ja wie bei der HD4870 alle Benches zurück, bzw alles geheim was die Spieleleistung angeht .....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Naja, darum geht es ja, nicht dass ich irgendwann in der nächsten Woche meinen Core i7 920 bestelle und dann im Januar auf einmal der Deneb doch besser als erwartet ist und ich mich dann darüber aufrege. Immerhin hält AMD ja wie bei der HD4870 alle Benches zurück, bzw alles geheim was die Spieleleistung angeht .....



Ich drücks mal so aus: Geh einfach nicht davon aus, dass der Deneb bei gleichem Takt schneller wird als der Core i7.

Was weiß man ?! 

Nun, die größten Änderungen sind folgende:

- Shrink auf 45nm (also weniger Stromverbrauch bei gleichbleibendem Takt / mehr Takt bei insgesamt gleichbleibendem Verbrauch)
- 3 mal so großer L3 Cache (6 MiB)
- HT 3.0
- "Diverse Detailverbesserungen"

So'n richtig extremen Leistungssprung sollte man nicht erwarten, dank des dickeren Caches und der gestiegenen internen Bandbreite durch das neue HT-Protokoll wird die Pro-Mhz Leistung "etwas" steigen, außerdem wird sich der Prozzi höher takten lassen ..... aber ein Quantensrung wird das nicht werden, der Core i7 dürfte aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht groß angefochten werden im oberen Leistungsberreich, daher wechsle ich auch noch vor den ersten offizuiellen Tests: Er wird einfach nicht schneller werden ..... für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass doch: Pech gehabt, und selber schuld 




Gab da vor einigen Wochen mal einen (angeblichen) Test eines Engineering Samples vom Deneb, dass ich für durchaus realistisch halte, hier mal ein Ausschnitt, sowie dahinter der Link zu /automatisch übersetzten) Seite: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übersetzte Version von http://www.inpai.com.cn/doc/hard/79405.htm


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Naja, darum geht es ja, nicht dass ich irgendwann in der nächsten Woche meinen Core i7 920 bestelle und dann im Januar auf einmal der Deneb doch besser als erwartet ist und ich mich dann darüber aufrege. Immerhin hält AMD ja wie bei der HD4870 alle Benches zurück, bzw alles geheim was die Spieleleistung angeht .....



Die aktuellen Grafikkarten haben nichts mit der Prozessorsparte zu tun. Insofern sind solche Vergleiche eher sinnfrei.


----------



## Korn86 (17. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Grafikkarten haben nichts mit der Prozessorsparte zu tun. Insofern sind solche Vergleiche eher sinnfrei.



Das mag vielleicht sein, wenn ich aber jetzt einen Core i7 920 kaufe und der Deneb nachher trotzdem genauso schnell wird unter nur minimal langsamer wäre es trotzdem sehr ärgerlich für mich, da ich in dem Fall zu viel Geld umsonst ausgegeben hätte 

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/prozessoren/amd/2008/november/amds_phenom_ii_x4_core_i7/


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht sein, wenn ich aber jetzt einen Core i7 920 kaufe und der Deneb nachher trotzdem genauso schnell wird unter nur minimal langsamer wäre es trotzdem sehr ärgerlich für mich, da ich in dem Fall zu viel Geld umsonst ausgegeben hätte
> 
> ComputerBase - AMDs Phenom II X4 heißen wie die Core i7?



Glaubst du die PII werden schneller wenn sie die Namen vom i7 übernehmen  ?
Mich würde das wundern  .
Nach der Grafik des Vorredners liegt der Phenom etwa 2 - 2,5 % vor dem Kenntsfield. Ganz toll  .


----------



## Korn86 (17. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Glaubst du die PII werden schneller wenn sie die Namen vom i7 übernehmen  ?
> Mich würde das wundern  .




Naja, ich würde mich gerne 100%ig absichern dass der Core i7 920 kein Fehlkauf wird...

Ich kann es mir zwar auch nicht wirklich vorstellen dass der Deneb so schnell wie ein Nahelem wird, aber man sollte AMD vielleicht nicht komplett unterschätzen, es könnte ja sein, dass sie etwas mehr an der Architektur verändert haben als sie bisher gesagt haben


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. November 2008)

ja lieber abwarten und tee trinken,
was brngen mir 10% mehr leistung wenn ich dafür, board mit eingerechnet 100% mehr geld aus geben muss. und nem alter c2q wird so schnell wohl nicht die luft ausgehen.
und die phenoms werden sicher keine schlechten cpus werden, vorallem wo jetzt die entwicklungskosten doch überraschend gering ausfallen werden, dass freut den endkunden $$
die phenom2 cpus werden den nehalem wohl nicht gefährlich werden, aber das heißt nicht das sie total wertlos sind.

mfg


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde mich gerne 100%ig absichern dass der Core i7 920 kein Fehlkauf wird...
> 
> Ich kann es mir zwar auch nicht wirklich vorstellen dass der Deneb so schnell wie ein Nahelem wird, aber man sollte AMD vielleicht nicht komplett unterschätzen, es könnte ja sein, dass sie etwas mehr an der Architektur verändert haben als sie bisher gesagt haben


Ein Fehlkauf wirds garantiert nicht.

Höchstens aus kostentechnischer Sicht kann man noch warten ... "muss" aber nicht  *Her damit* ^^


----------



## plexus (17. November 2008)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen System. Da mein Altes abgeraucht ist, kauf ich sowieso alles neu.

Was meint ihr wie hoch der Preisverfall nach Weihnachten sein wird?

Oder doch noch auf ein neues Stepping warten?!

Ich dachte die i7'er haben sowieso eine OC-Sperre bei 130Watt? 
Konntest du ihn darüber takten ITpassion?

Danke!


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. November 2008)

plexus schrieb:


> Ich dachte die i7'er haben sowieso eine OC-Sperre bei 130Watt?
> Konntest du ihn darüber takten ITpassion?



Mit dem Schrott Kühler den ich derzeit verwende sind die 3,33 GHz schon das gefühlte Limit. Mehr wäre mir zu riskant. Aber wenn irgendwann der Noctua eintruddelt, teste ich gerne wo die Grenzen der Stabilität liegen. Mein Tipp wäre ~ 3,8 bis 4 GHz.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit dem Schrott Kühler den ich derzeit verwende sind die 3,33 GHz schon das gefühlte Limit. Mehr wäre mir zu riskant. Aber wenn irgendwann der Noctua eintruddelt, teste ich gerne wo die Grenzen der Stabilität liegen. Mein Tipp wäre ~ 3,8 bis 4 GHz.


Reicht dann auch absolut, mehr wäre Blödsinn, da einfach zu viel Saft für zu wenig mehr Leistung .... hab das selbe Phänomen derzeit auch schon, vor allem in Spielen machts so ab 2,6 Gig keinen Sinn mehr, da höchstens Fraps das noch mit ein zwei Frames mehr dankt, merken tu ichs dann nicht mehr großartig ....

Und mal ernsthaft; Wer braucht WIRKLICH mehr als einen 4 Ghz Quad ?!  Das 130W-Gejammer in diversen Foren seitens (teils) der AMD-Fanboy-Basis ist einfach mal wieder zu lustig, zumal ein Phenom wiederum mit 4 Ghz (LuKü!!) ein wahres Kunststück wäre


----------



## TooHot (18. November 2008)

@iT passion

wie übertalktet man einen i7 920 von 2,6 auf 3,3? ich dachte das nur der 965 einen freien Multiplikator hätte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

TooHot schrieb:


> @iT passion
> 
> wie übertalktet man einen i7 920 von 2,6 auf 3,3? ich dachte das nur der 965 einen freien Multiplikator hätte.



Indem man die Busclock von 133 MHz (x20) auf 166 MHz umstellt. 
166 MHz x 20 = 3320 MHz
Und wenn du die Busclock auf 200 MHz stellst, dann hast du schon 4 GHz .


----------



## ploxo (18. November 2008)

@ITpassion-de: Ist der i7-920 auch un-übertaktet (also auf Urtakt) schneller als ein Q9550 un-übertaktet?


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

*@ITpassion-de:* Ich warte immer noch auf die Crysis Benchmarks....


Laut einem Redakteur von Computerbase soll der Nahelem in praxisrelevanten Auflösungen (ab 1680X1050) sogar langsamer als ein Core 2 Duo in sein


----------



## ploxo (18. November 2008)

Tatsächlich? Nur in "Spielen" oder auch bei anderen Anwendungen? Wäre ja net so prall. Haste nen link dazu?


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Nur in "Spielen" oder auch bei anderen Anwendungen? Wäre ja net so prall. Haste nen link dazu?



Angeblich nur in Spielen:

ComputerBase - Intel Core i7 920, 940 und 965 Extreme Edition (Seite 21)


http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501043&page=5

(Posting 94 und 95)


----------



## ploxo (18. November 2008)

Hm...das hört sich nich so gut an...die Frage ist, ob ein i7 920 dann aber besser darstehen würde, wenn in 1-2 Jahren neuere leistungsstärkere Grakas rauskommen würden. Die CPU und das Board will ich ja wohl mindestens 2-3 Jahre behalten...die Graka könnte man eventuell mal austauschen


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

Solange ich mir nicht sicher bin wie es um die Leistung eines Core i7 920 in 1680X1050 steht werde ich auf den Deneb warten


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de: Ist der i7-920 auch un-übertaktet (also auf Urtakt) schneller als ein Q9550 un-übertaktet?



Im Alltag ist er je nach Anwendung und Game zwischen 15 und 50% schneller als ein gleichgetakteter Q9550.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> *@ITpassion-de:* Ich warte immer noch auf die Crysis Benchmarks....



Da musst du auch noch ein bisschen warten, ich kann zwar per RD von der Ferne hier mitlesen und schreiben aber wie soll ich denn über eine Remote Verbindung Benchmarks starten?


----------



## ploxo (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Solange ich mir nicht sicher bin wie es um die Leistung eines Core i7 920 in 1680X1050 steht werde ich auf den Deneb warten



Und was wenn der Deneb nicht die erhoffte Leistung bring?  Wann wird der eigentlich gelauncht bzw. wann ist mit den ersten Leistungstests zu rechnen?

naja it-passion sagt ja auch in Spielen wäre der i920 schneller bei ihm. Und er spielt ja auch nicht in 800x600, oder 

Auch wenn der i920 langsamer in Spielen wäre, so ist ja immer noch der Bonus da, dass er schneller in Anwendungen ist. Das "langsamer in Spielen" sollte dann aber zumindest nicht viel sein, sonst fänd ich das nicht so pralle  Also wenn sich das nur im 5% Bereich oder so bewegt, dann kann man das noch verschmerzen.

Wenn ich nen vernünftiges X58-Board für ~200 Euro kriegen würde, und einigermaßen vernünftigen 6GB DDR-3-Ram (3x2 GB Kit) für ~150, dann würd ich glaub ich zuschlagen ...hoffen wir dass das bald soweit ist ...gibts da schon Prognosen?


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> naja it-passion sagt ja auch in Spielen wäre der i920 schneller bei ihm. Und er spielt ja auch nicht in 800x600, oder



Bisher hat ITpassion-de noch keine vernünftiges Spiel gebencht, ich warte immer noch auf Crysis


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> naja it-passion sagt ja auch in Spielen wäre der i920 schneller bei ihm. Und er spielt ja auch nicht in 800x600, oder



Ich zocke bei Crysis in 1920x1200 alles andere in 2560x1600.


----------



## ploxo (18. November 2008)

Das ist ne hohe Auflösung o_O
Hast du eine GTX280 drin? Oder 2 im SLI-Verbund?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> Das ist ne hohe Auflösung o_O
> Hast du eine GTX280 drin? Oder 2 im SLI-Verbund?



Nur eine. Aber die macht einen hervoragenden Job.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur eine. Aber die macht einen hervoragenden Job.


 
Legst du dir noch eine zweite zu oder wartest du auf die neue Generation?


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

Wo bleibt denn nun der versprochene Crysis Bench? 

Die ganzen syntetischen Benches sind für mich wertlos, da ich weiß was der Nahelem bei Anwendungen leistet, da hier alle Reviews übereinstimmen. Lediglich bei der Spieleleistung widersprechen sich viele Benches weshalb ich hier auf Nummer Sicher gehen will, bevor ich hinterher einen Flop kaufe und mich aufrege...


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Legst du dir noch eine zweite zu oder wartest du auf die neue Generation?



Ich habe grottenschlechte Erfahrungen mit MultiGPU Systemen (SLI/ CF/ Doppelwhopper), insofern hole ich mir die GTX290 sobald man sie irgendwo kaufen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe grottenschlechte Erfahrungen mit MultiGPU Systemen (SLI/ CF/ Doppelwhopper), insofern hole ich mir die GTX290 sobald man sie irgendwo kaufen kann.


 
Eine sehr gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Schmidl146 (18. November 2008)

hi

werd mir auch bald ein i7 920er zulegen nur warte ich noch auf die blöde gtx290 die einfach nicht kommen will^^

was mich nur gerade verwirrt hat.... ram übertakten funkt ohne die cpu zu übertakten? so viel ich weiß werden die mhz des rams automatisch mit raufschrauben des fsb angehoben und bei 3,33ghz sollte man dann ~1333mhz ramtakt haben. so hätt ich mir das vorgestellt in etwa^^
beim 965xe soll dann open end sein mit den ram hz

werd mir auch das gleiche board zulegen mit den selben rams nur die OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333)
kühler wirds auch der nuctua.
die SSD sind mir noch zu unreif desswegen kommen die VelociRaptor mit 150 und 300gb zum einsatz, sysplatte /spieleplatte mal schauen ob das vorteile bringt^^
netzteil be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 750W
und noch viel kleinkram^^


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe grottenschlechte Erfahrungen mit MultiGPU Systemen (SLI/ CF/ Doppelwhopper), insofern hole ich mir die GTX290 sobald man sie irgendwo kaufen kann.



Coole Idee. Die hatte ich auch schon. 

So stark der Core i7 nun seinen mag, ich schaue mir erstmal an was der Deneb kann und dann entscheide ich mir, was ich kaufe.

Ich hab Zeit und übereile mich damit nicht. Sollte es ein Core i7 werden muss ich nur schauen welche CPU es wird. 


Gruß


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> So stark der Core i7 nun seinen mag, ich schaue mir erstmal an was der Deneb kann und dann entscheide ich mir, was ich kaufe.



Nach den ersten Vorab Infos liegt der Deneb ca. 2 - 2,5% vor dem betagtem Kenntsfield. Wenns wirklich darauf hinausläuft wäre er nichtmal für den Penryn ein Gegner.


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nach den ersten Vorab Infos liegt der Deneb ca. 2 - 2,5% vor dem betagtem Kenntsfield. Wenns wirklich darauf hinausläuft wäre er nichtmal für den Penryn ein Gegner.



Naja, wie gesagt - ich möchte erst Benchmarks sehen. Dann entscheide ich was ich kaufe. Nicht das ich mir einen Core i7 kaufe und AMD wie mit der HD4870 ne Überraschung landet. 


Gruß


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Nicht das ich mir einen Core i7 kaufe und AMD wie mit der HD4870 ne Überraschung landet.



Kann ich verstehen.
Aber diese Vegleiche mit dem Grafikkarten Bereich sind ein wenig sinnfrei, denn die Jungs bei AMD die für die Grafikkarten verantwortlich sind hiessen vor nicht all zu langer Zeit noch ATI. Aber die "Menschen" die für die CPUs zuständig sind haben den Phenom verbrochen und sollen es jetzt richten. Sind also 2 Paar Schuhe.


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen.
> Aber diese Vegleiche mit dem Grafikkarten Bereich sind ein wenig sinnfrei, denn die Jungs bei AMD die für die Grafikkarten verantwortlich sind hiessen vor nicht all zu langer Zeit noch ATI. Aber die "Menschen" die für die CPUs zuständig sind haben den Phenom verbrochen und sollen es jetzt richten. Sind also 2 Paar Schuhe.



Das ist mir auch schon klar. Ich hoffe halt trotzdem das AMD etwas Schwung in den Markt bringt.

Aber warten wir es ab, ist der Core i7 schneller, kaufe ich mir einen Core i7. Liegt AMD vorne, auch nicht schlimm. Dann kaufe ich seit einigen Jahren mal wieder ein AMD. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Aber warten wir es ab, ist der Core i7 schneller, kaufe ich mir einen Core i7. Liegt AMD vorne, auch nicht schlimm. Dann kaufe ich seit einigen Jahren mal wieder ein AMD.


 
Wenn der AMD schneller sein sollte, als der Core i7, dann wartest du bestimmt auf einen schnelleren Core i7.


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der AMD schneller sein sollte, als der Core i7, dann wartest du bestimmt auf einen schnelleren Core i7.



Nö, das ist mir dann relativ egal. Dann gibt es ein AMD und gut ist. Sollte sich das Blatt inerhalb eines Jahres wieder ändern, steige ich wieder um. 

Gruß


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

Wo bleiben denn jetzt nun die lange versprochenen Crysis-Benchmarks, oder ist der Core i7 920 doch nicht so schnell wie du dachtest, sodass du dich schämst den mit Crysis zu benchen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn jetzt nun die lange versprochenen Crysis-Benchmarks, oder ist der Core i7 920 doch nicht so schnell wie du dachtest, sodass du dich schämst den mit Crysis zu benchen?


 
Wahrscheinlich läuft Crysis nicht unter Core i7. 
Da muss man auf einen Patch hoffen.


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich läuft Crysis nicht unter Core i7.
> Da muss man auf einen Patch hoffen.



Wahrscheinlich 

Vielleicht will sich ITpassion auch nicht eingestehen dass der Kauf unnötig war und sein Rechner in Spielen nun wie bei Computerbase langsamer ist  

Ne, aber mal im Ernst, ich glaube auch so langsam das der Core i7 doch nicht der Messias in Sachen Spieleleistung ist wie immer gerne propagandiert wird, vielleicht hat der Deneb ja doch noch eine Chance....

Wenn das Warten nicht nur so zermürbend wäre....


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Vielleicht will sich ITpassion auch nicht eingestehen dass der Kauf unnötig war und sein Rechner in Spielen nun wie bei Computerbase langsamer ist


 
Er hat inzwischen herausgefunden, dass der Core i7 nicht nur langsamer ist als sein altes System sondern auch noch langsamer ist als das seiner Schwester.


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat inzwischen herausgefundenm, dass der Core i7 nicht nur langsamer ist als sein altes System sondern auch noch langsamer ist als das seiner Schwester.



OMG  

Der war echt mies


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Der war echt mies


 
Ein paar hätte ich noch, 
aber wir sollten mal auf ITpassion-de warten.
Mal sehen, was er zu berichten hat.


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

Meinst du echt der traut sich noch in den Thread nachdem wir nun das düstere Geheimnis seines neuen Prozessors wissen? 

Wahrscheinlich baut er gerade sein altes System wieder um 


PS: Ich hoffe er versteht Spaß...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Meinst du echt der traut sich noch in den Thread nachdem wir nun das düstere Geheimnis seines neuen Prozessors wissen?


 
Er macht einen neuen Thread auf.... nachdem er sich unter einem anderen Nickname registriert hat. 



Korn86 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich baut er gerade sein altes System wieder um


 
Das hat er schon gemacht. 
Schau mal bei Ebay rein, vielleicht kannst du da günstig ein neues Core i7 System ersteigern. 



Korn86 schrieb:


> PS: Ich hoffe er versteht Spaß...


 
Jep, denke schon, wir sind doch auch ganz lieb. 
Darauf erst mal einen trinken.


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

Vielleicht hole ich mir übergangsweise auch einen Phenom X4 9950 mit 125Watt TDP und flashe schon einmal das Bios für den Deneb und warte dann genüßlich ab, jetzt bekomme ich noch Kohle für meinen E8400


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hole ich mir übergangsweise auch einen Phenom X4 9950 mit 125Watt TDP und flashe schon einmal das Bios für den Deneb und warte dann genüßlich ab, jetzt bekomme ich noch Kohle für meinen E8400


 
Die Idee könnte auch von mir sein. 
Hab hier jetzt einen Q9450 liegen.
Mal sehen, wie lange der E8600 diesmal hält. Der erste rauchte ja nach 3 Tagen schon ab. 

Um aber auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, habe ich den erst mal nur auf 3,33GHz getaktet.


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Idee könnte auch von mir sein.
> Hab hier jetzt einen Q9450 liegen.
> Mal sehen, wie lange der E8600 diesmal hält. Der erste rauchte ja nach 3 Tagen schon ab.
> 
> Um aber auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, habe ich den erst mal nur auf 3,33GHz getaktet.




Ich frage mich nur wie du das geschafft hast dass der E8600 abgeraucht ist?  

Hattest du nicht vorher mal einen Phenom?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur wie du das geschafft hast dass der E8600 abgeraucht ist?
> 
> Hattest du nicht vorher mal einen Phenom?


 
Nee einen Phenom hatte ich nie. Einen X2 4400+ auf Sockel 939.
Dann denn Penryn und nun den Wolfdale.
Keine Ahnung, warum der abgegangen ist.
Da machste abends den PC aus, völlig normal, lief ohne Probleme.
Am nächsten Tag schaltest ein und im LCD Post vom MIIF steht, dass die CPU defekt ist.
Denkst dann "hä, wieso breit"
noch etwas getestet und dann den Penryn wieder rein. Siehe da, der PC läuft wieder. C2D rein, nichts geht, den Quad rein, geht wieder.
Also doch, LCD Post hat Recht gehabt, CPU im Eimer. Wieso auch immer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> PS: Ich hoffe er versteht Spaß...



Ne "er" versteht keinen Spaß und da du mich permanent nervst, habe ich keine Wunschbenchmarks für dich im Angebot.
Ich muss arbeiten, d.h. ich habe jetzt ein wenig Fernseh geschaut und gehe jetzt schlafen, für Quatsch habe ich nur am Wochenende Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

Bist du denn jerzt zufrieden und bereust den Umstieg nicht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du denn jerzt zufrieden und bereust den Umstieg nicht?



Ich habe mein absolutes Traumsystem (mit Ausnahme des schrottigen Kühlers) da kann ich nichts bereuen. Ich würde jederzeit wieder ein i7 System nehmen. Und derzeit rüste ich suxessive alle Rechner in meinem Freundeskreis um und bislang hat sich noch keiner beschwert  .


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ne *"er"* versteht keinen Spaß und da du mich permanent nervst, habe ich keine Wunschbenchmarks für dich im Angebot.



Wenn du nicht anwesend bist brauche ich dich doch nicht beim Nickname nennen oder?


Habe hier übrigens noch etwas interessantes gefunden:

[User-Review] Q9450 vs: Phenom 9850 - Forum de Luxx

Wie kommt das, das ein Phenom genauso schnell wie ein gleich taktender Penryn ist?


PS: Der Crysis Bench kostet mich nicht einmal 5 Minuten Zeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe mein absolutes Traumsystem (mit Ausnahme des schrottigen Kühlers).


 
Du hast aber keine Ahnung, wann die guten Kühler kommen werden (Thermalright und Co.), oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast aber keine Ahnung, wann die guten Kühler kommen werden (Thermalright und Co.), oder?



Der Noctua soll ab der nächsten Woche lieferbar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Noctua soll ab der nächsten Woche lieferbar sein.


 
Den hattest du schon bestellt, glaube ich.
Mich würde interessieren, wann denn die Masse an Kühlerherstellern ihre Produkte auf den Markt bringen.
Wenn Core i7 dann nur mit einem sehr guten Kühler (Thermalright Ultra oder so).


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

*@quantenslipstream:* Was hältst du von dem Test, hältst du die Werte für möglich oder sind die nur von einem AMD-Fanboy gefälscht?

[User-Review] Q9450 vs: Phenom 9850 - Forum de Luxx

Ich hätte echt mal bock das nachzustellen 


*@ITpassion-de:* Ich würde dir auch lieber zum Thermalright IFX14 raten, ich habe den selber und es gibt einfach keinen besseren Luftkühler


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Core i7 dann nur mit einem sehr guten Kühler (Thermalright Ultra oder so).



Thermalright bietet eine 1366er Backplate für seine Spitzenmodelle an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Thermalright bietet eine 1366er Backplate für seine Spitzenmodelle an.


 
Das wusste ich jetzt nicht, aber sicher gegen einen gesalzenen Aufpreis, oder?


Edit:
Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut.
Kostet 10.90€


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Thermalright bietet eine 1366er Backplate für seine Spitzenmodelle an.



Passt der auch für den IFX-14? Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus


----------



## Korn86 (18. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Edit:
> Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut.
> Kostet 10.90€



Geht doch


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Passt der auch für den IFX-14? Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus



Das weiß ich leider nicht aber es ist davon auszugehen das Stück für Stück alle Hersteller für geeignete Kühler eine passende Fixierung anbieten.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider nicht aber es ist davon auszugehen das Stück für Stück alle Hersteller für geeignete Kühler eine passende Fixierung anbieten.



Na der IFX-14 ist ja auch von Thermalright.
Wenn ich mich aber richtig entsinne, lässt sich der IFX nicht mit 2 Querstreben montieren, sondern nur mit einer längs/quer.
Hoffentlich bringt Thermalright da noch was, sonst wärs ziemlich schade.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

Also, die Backplatte für 10 Mäuse passt nur an dem HR-01 Plus (steht neben dem Preis)


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. November 2008)

Nachfolgend die Crysis Benches, auch wenn sie mir nicht wirklich viel sagen, da ich keine Vergleichswerte habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ploxo (19. November 2008)

Tach,

Danke für den Bench...Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen wenn du noch einen deines alten Q9550 aufgehoben hättest 

In welcher Auflösung hast du denn gebencht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Danke für den Bench...Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen wenn du noch einen deines alten Q9550 aufgehoben hättest
> 
> In welcher Auflösung hast du denn gebencht?



1280x1024

Ich habe mit Crysis nie gebencht da die Werte nichts taugen. Eben null Aussagekraft.


----------



## Korn86 (19. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 1280x1024
> 
> Ich habe mit Crysis nie gebencht da die Werte nichts taugen. Eben null Aussagekraft.



Erst einmal nett von dir dass du Crysis doch noch gebencht hast 

Ist das tatsächlich 1280X1024 alles high?

Das ist irgendwie verdammt wenig...

Da teste ich auch gleich mal gegen, auch wenn ich Crysis erst unter Vista64 installieren muss


----------



## plexus (19. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie verdammt wenig...



Naja, ich denk da bremst aber hautpsächlich die Grafikkarte. Was nichts ausmacht, da man sich in nem halben Jahr oder so ne neue kaufen kann und die CPU dann evtl immer noch Kraft übrig hat. Werde demnächst auch zum i7 wechseln.

Ich darf hier noch einmal auf die Grafikkartenskalierungswerte von PCGH verweisen. 
Im Heft 12/08 sind auch Werte zur GTX260 und GTX280 auf genau dieser Auflösung.

Und wenn sich zwischen Q6600 zum i7 wenig ändert. Was hast du beim Q9550 erwartet?


----------



## Korn86 (20. November 2008)

plexus schrieb:


> Und wenn sich zwischen Q6600 zum i7 wenig ändert. Was hast du beim Q9550 erwartet?



PCGH hat und das hier vorgesetzt:

PCGH - Test/Benchmark: Intel Core i7 920, 940, 965 XE: Nehalem-CPUs im Benchmark-Test - CPU, Test, Core i7 920, Core i7 940, Core i7 965 XE, Nehalem


Und das was für uns User im "Normalbetrieb" herausgekommen ist ist das hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ore-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-3.html#post335925


Der 1000€ Nahelem ist nicht einmal schneller als ein popliger E8400 für, genial oder?


----------



## plexus (20. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Der 1000€ Nahelem ist nicht einmal schneller als ein popliger E8400 für, genial oder?



Hehe, also ich bin ja auch noch unschlüssig ob ich ihn mir zulegen soll. Aber es ist auf jeden fall unfair von dir das P/L vom Extrem heranzuziehen, denn die sind bei Intel ja sowieso lächerlich überteuert. 

Die meißten Spiele sind eben einfach noch ******** skaliert für 4 bis 8 Threads. Werde mit der CPU auch Moddelieren und Rendern. Da sieht das dann schon anders aus als mit einem E8400. 

Ich findes es nur zum kotzen dass eine Woche nach dem Release ein neues Modell mit 1156 Kontaktstellen angekündigt wird!!!111eins


----------



## ploxo (20. November 2008)

"Nahelem" "Nahalem"... Das Ding heißt Nehalem Jungs! 

Der 1156 ist aber für die Mainstream-Schiene gedacht, der 1366 bleibt trotzdem für die "High-End"-Schiene, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Korn86 (20. November 2008)

plexus schrieb:


> Hehe, also ich bin ja auch noch unschlüssig ob ich ihn mir zulegen soll. Aber es ist auf jeden fall unfair von dir das P/L vom Extrem heranzuziehen, denn die sind bei Intel ja sowieso lächerlich überteuert.




Wieso, ein Core i7 920 wird noch viel langsamer sein als das Top-Model und somit noch viel langsamer als ein günstiger E8400, außerdem ist Far Cry 2 bisher eines der Spiele die mit am meisten von vier Kernen profitieren


----------



## ploxo (20. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wieso, ein Core i7 920 wird noch viel langsamer sein als das Top-Model und somit noch viel langsamer als ein günstiger E8400, außerdem ist Far Cry 2 bisher eines der Spiele die mit am meisten von vier Kernen profitieren



*viel* langsamer? Sicher? PCGH bitte sorgt doch mal für Aufklärung...


----------



## Korn86 (20. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> *viel* langsamer? Sicher? PCGH bitte sorgt doch mal für Aufklärung...



Darauf warte ich ja auch schon die ganze Zeit, aber bisher kam leider noch nichts... 

Vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch und habe etwas übersehen, ich will da nichts ausschließen, aber im Moment bin ich noch davon überzeugt das eine Core i7 in der für Spiele relevanten Auflösungen langsamer als ein E8400 ist


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. November 2008)

habt ihr denn nicht das aktuelle Heft? Dort wird der i920 und auch die anderen in 1280X1024 mit max details und einer gtx 280 getestet!


----------



## Korn86 (20. November 2008)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> habt ihr denn nicht das aktuelle Heft? Dort wird der i920 und auch die anderen in 1280X1024 mit max details und einer gtx 280 getestet!



Ich habe die aktuelle PCGH, es gibst aber auch immer zwei Wahrheiten, was bringt dir super Leistung in 1280X1024 wenn der Core i7 bei 1680X1050 mit AA und AF auf einmal langsamer als ein E8400 ist? Nichts bringt dir das in der Praxis und darum geht es doch:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ore-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-3.html#post335925


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich habe die aktuelle PCGH, es gibst aber auch immer zwei Wahrheiten, was bringt dir super Leistung in 1280X1024 wenn der Core i7 bei 1680X1050 mit AA und AF auf einmal langsamer als ein E8400 ist? Nichts bringt dir das in der Praxis und darum geht es doch:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ore-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-3.html#post335925



Es spielt aber wiederum auch nicht jeder mit AA/AF und in 1680x1050! Obwohl, wer das Geld für nen 920er etc. hat, der hat wohl auch nen großen Monitor...
Ist dein E8400 Standardtakt?


----------



## Korn86 (20. November 2008)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Ist dein E8400 Standardtakt?



Jep, der läuft mit 3GHz und der Core i7 von PCGH sogar mit 3,2GHz, steht aber alles da


----------



## plexus (20. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> Der 1156 ist aber für die Mainstream-Schiene gedacht, der 1366 bleibt trotzdem für die "High-End"-Schiene, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe.



Also meinst du die werden nicht "besser" sein? 



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Es spielt aber wiederum auch nicht jeder mit AA/AF und in 1680x1050!



Also erstens sind 1680x1050 gerade mal für 22" nativ und das ist doch wohl keine exotische Größe mehr. Vor allem nich bei i7 Käufern. Ich weiss dahingehend hast du dich korrigiert. Aber selbst wenn absolut niemand in der Auflösung spielen würde erwarte ich diese Auflösung von einer kompletten neuaufrüstung für etwa 1k€, da ist es vollkommen egal wer es braucht. Außerdem würde das ja heissen keiner braucht i7. Sry fürs motzen. *g*. Danke


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2008)

plexus schrieb:


> Also meinst du die werden nicht "besser" sein?



Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich das die abgespeckte Version irgendetwas besser kann. Sie werden billiger sein aber das wars dann wahrscheinlich auch schon.


----------



## FatalMistake (20. November 2008)

wie gestopft seid ihr eigentlich alle???????!
woher hast du und dein kumpel die ganze Kohle???
verdammt...ich muss für ne hd 4870 ein halbes jahr sparen und der kauft sich nen i7 samt rest auf selbiger Performance Stufe....


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2008)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> wie gestopft seid ihr eigentlich alle???????!
> woher hast du und dein kumpel die ganze Kohle???



Ich weiß nicht ob du schon davon gehört hast aber wenn man arbeiten geht, dann bekommt man jeden Monat lecker frisches Geld. Und das kann man dann schön auf den Kopf hauen.

Und hier geht es ja nun wirklich um keine großen Beträge. Wenn du mal richtig Geld los werden willst, dann buch dir mal einen schönen Urlaub oder kauf dir ein neues Auto, das tut im Portemonai richtig weh  .


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du schon davon gehört hast aber wenn man arbeiten geht, dann bekommt man jeden Monat lecker frisches Geld. Und das kann man dann schön auf den Kopf hauen.
> 
> Und hier geht es ja nun wirklich um keine großen Beträge. Wenn du mal richtig Geld los werden willst, dann buch dir mal einen schönen Urlaub oder kauf dir ein neues Auto, das tut im Portemonai richtig weh  .


*Sich anschließ*

Ich gehe neben Studium noch nebenbei einem Minijob nach, nicht besonders viel zu tun, aber bringt halt ein paar Hundert im Monat, und da ich eigentlich ein ziemlicher Geizknochen bin, bleibt halt viel, was schön auf dem Giro geparkt wird ..... wenn dann mal was wie der Core i7 oder ne neue GraKa ansteht, dann hat man ein kleines aber feines Geldreservoir, wo man die Geldschleusen dann öffnen, und sich für die ganze Arbeit auch mal was gönnen kann ^_^ (sich selbst zu Weihnachten beschenken ist halt am schönsten  ) ... hab damit schon in der Oberstufe angefangen gehabt, da ich es satt hatte, öfter mal etwas klamm bei Kasse zu sein (irgendwann hören die Eltern halt auf trotz gutem Einkommen einem Geld "unten rein" zu pumpen ... aus Prinzip halt .... *BUHH !!!  *)

Jeder andere ist herzlichst dazu aufgerufen, es mir gleich zu tun ..... irgendwo gibt es immer was zu tun, wo man für ein paar Stündchen am Tag was machen kann .... "keine Zeit" ist da eher fadenscheinig: Ich hab auch viel zu tun mit im Hörsaal sitzen und zu Hause pauken, trotzdem passts !!! 


Darüber hinaus dürfte es hier einige Enthusiasten (ITPassion) geben, die längst im richtigen Berufsleben stehen und von dem, was sie so verdienen was zurücklegen, um sich halt mal Anschaffungen u.a. für das Hobby PC zu leisten. Darüber hinaus, führt besagter Vorposter eine Alt-gegen-Neu-Ebay -Aufrüstphilosophie, was die letztendlichen Anschaffungskosten neuer Teile noch erheblich drückt. ....... kein Problem also !


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus dürfte es hier einige Enthusiasten (ITPassion) geben, die längst im richtigen Berufsleben stehen und von dem, was sie so verdienen was zurücklegen, um sich halt mal Anschaffungen u.a. für das Hobby PC zu leisten. Darüber hinaus, führt besagter Vorposter eine Alt-gegen-Neu-Ebay -Aufrüstphilosophie, was die letztendlichen Anschaffungskosten neuer Teile noch erheblich drückt. ....... kein Problem also !



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht  .


----------



## Robär (20. November 2008)

Du kannst du mir mal bitte deine kompletten Settings bei deinem Crysis Run ansagen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Du kannst du mir mal bitte deine kompletten Settings bei deinem Crysis Run ansagen?



1280x1024, alles aufs Höchste, dann Batchdatei angeklickt und gelangweilt.


----------



## Robär (20. November 2008)

Alles aufs höchste?! DX9 oder DX10?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 1280x1024, alles aufs Höchste, dann Batchdatei angeklickt und gelangweilt.


 
Gelangweilt?
Wie lange dauerte das denn?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gelangweilt?
> Wie lange dauerte das denn?



Ne endlos Schleife die nur ein paar Sekunden geht. Und halt so wenig aussagt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Alles aufs höchste?! DX9 oder DX10?



DX10 (natürlich  ).


----------



## Robär (20. November 2008)

Naja 2min ein Loop?! So in etwa und 3 Loops gibts.

Danke dir ITpassion 

Werd gleich ma testen, was mein "kleiner" Xeon macht 

Edit: Was mir einfällt, das war doch der GPU Bench, richtig? Kannst du mal den CPU Bench laufen lassen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Werd gleich ma testen, was mein "kleiner" Xeon macht


 
Der dreht sich selbst im Kreis. 



Robär schrieb:


> Edit: Was mir einfällt, das war doch der GPU Bench, richtig? Kannst du mal den CPU Bench laufen lassen?


 
Mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## Robär (20. November 2008)

Nen riesiger Gefallen wäre, wenn du CPU Bench machst mit 800x600 und alles aufs niedrigste. Dann könnte ich am besten vergleichen, weil dort die Grafikkarte nicht alzu limitieren dürfte.

Wäre echt ne feine Sache. Danke im vorraus.


----------



## plexus (21. November 2008)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> wie gestopft seid ihr eigentlich alle???????!
> woher hast du und dein kumpel die ganze Kohle???
> verdammt...ich muss für ne hd 4870 ein halbes jahr sparen und der kauft sich nen i7 samt rest auf selbiger Performance Stufe....


Auch wenns schon lang her is mag ich noch was dazu sagen. Ich bin Student und verdien durch seltenes Arbeiten nich gerade viel. Aber da ich bis vor nem Monat noch nen XP 2600+ und ne 6600GT hatte. (Mainboard/Netzteil abgeraucht) Kann ich mir jetzt schon wieder mal was geiles gönnen.  


Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> und da ich eigentlich ein ziemlicher Geizknochen bin, bleibt halt viel, was schön auf dem Giro geparkt wird


Same here! 



Achja Leute, habt ihr diese Benchmarks schon angesehn? Vielleicht beantwortet das sehr ausführliche Review ja eure Fragen.

Ich hab noch Zweifel. Das Review meint irgendwo mal dass der i7 scheine als wäre er mehr für den Server Betrieb. Wobei ich durch meine Arbeit (Multimedia) auch da Vorteile mit ihm hätte.


----------



## falk-falk (24. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Momentan ist da eher nichts in Sicht, denn es müssen ja eben auch 1,65 Volt Module sein.
> 
> Aber mal an die PCGH Redaktion :
> Was bringt beim i7 mehr kurze Latenzen oder hohe Taktungen?




Schönen Abend und an ITpassion-de...schau dir mal den Artikel hier an. Leider nicht von PCGH, aber die Seite ist auch nicht schlecht und der Test ist recht interessant. 

-> Techgage - Intel Core i7 - Choosing the Best Memory Kit


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2008)

@falk-falk,

danke für den Link. Ist mal ganz schön so einen Vergleich zu sehen  .


----------



## RomeoJ (29. November 2008)

Hey,

also ich habe mal eine bitte..vielleicht würdest du mir ja helfen...*bidde...**

Und zwar kam heute mein Ci7, Noctua und das Asus.

Als ich alles zusammen gebaut habe, ist alles schwarz geblieben am Monitor. Also dort steht "No Signal".

Ich habe mal ein bissle gegoogelt, und gefunden das es evtll am Ram liegt..ich habe den in meiner Sig, also 2 x 2048 OCZ 2000`er..

Was meinst du??

Also das MB bekommt Strom alles am leuchten und die Lüfter laufen auch ohne Probs..nur ich habe kein Signal..komme nichtmal ins Bios..

Ich ahbe auch alle erdenklichen Steckplätzvarianten ausprobiert...zB. A1 u. B1..etc..


hast du vielleicht ein Rat..??---> Biddeee---

greetz

RomeoJ


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Als ich alles zusammen gebaut habe, ist alles schwarz geblieben am Monitor. Also dort steht "No Signal".
> 
> Ich habe mal ein bissle gegoogelt, und gefunden das es evtll am Ram liegt..ich habe den in meiner Sig, also 2 x 2048 OCZ 2000`er..
> 
> Was meinst du??



Eine denkbare Fehlerquelle wäre die benötigte Betriebsspannung der Speichermodule sie darf nicht höher als 1,65 Volt sein.


----------



## Korn86 (29. November 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also ich habe mal eine bitte..vielleicht würdest du mir ja helfen...*bidde...**
> 
> ...




Wenn du Pech hast und das Mainboard selbstständig die bei Alternate angegebenen 1,9-1,95 Volt geladen hat, dann könnte es sein dass es dir den Speichercontroller deines Core i7 zerschossen hat. Es könnte aber auch sein dass der OCZ-Speicher einfach nur nicht kompatibel ist, weshalb ich immer grundsätzlich von OCZ-Modulen abrate 

Versuch es lieber noch einmal mit einem für den Core i7 produzierten Triple-Channel-Kit von Corsair, Kingston oder takeMS:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - takeMS DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit

PS: Wenn du dein System zum Laufen gebracht hast, dann würde ich mich sehr über Benchmarks freuen 



MfG Korn86


----------



## amdintel (29. November 2008)

so was habe ich auch grade am Start , ich bin noch am
einrichten von Windows , ist ein Gamer PC !   ganze 8  Kerne werden angezeigt wie nett


----------



## RomeoJ (29. November 2008)

Moinsen,

Danke als erstes für Eure Unterstüzung.. 


@ITpassion-de

Das Board ist neu, wie kann da von Werk eine so hohe Spannung drauf sein...??

@Korn86

Warum sollte man wenn man Speicher holt, sich der Speichercontroller verabschieden, wenn man noch gar nichts verändert hat im Bios??

Also, ich denke das nichts kaput, das kannte ich ja noch nie, da sman, wenn man neue Teile zusammen baut...gleich was zerschiesst, wegen der Spannung... 

Ich denke auch, das der Ram einfach nicht kompatibel ist mit dem Board...was ich echt zum kotteln finde..

Dann muss ich meinen schnellst möcklich umtauschen...

cyberport.de | upgrade your life.

Die haben leider kein anderen Ram..oder machen die Geld Zurück..??

Ich will das system erstmal zumlaufen bekommen, dann werde ich bestimmt Benches machen ...mit der genialen GTX280AMP!!...


----------



## steinschock (29. November 2008)

Das hast Du falsch verstanden.

In Deinen Ram-Modulen ist eine benötigte Spannung einprogramiert.
Bei "älteren" Modulen 1,8-2,1V.

Der I7 braucht Moule die 1,5-1,65V haben.

Das kann mann auch manuell im Bios einstellen.

V-Dimm von auto oder SPD auf 1,64V ändern.

Aber hohl dir lieber DDR3 Low Voltag Ram.
Weil Du sonst noch andere werte ändern musst.

Im extremfall ist es möglich mit zuviel V-Dimm die CPU zu Lynchen.


----------



## RomeoJ (29. November 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Das hast Du falsch verstanden.
> 
> In Deinen Ram-Modulen ist eine benötigte Spannung einprogramiert.
> Bei "*älteren*" Modulen 1,8-2,1V.
> ...



ältere...hehe..die sidn Nigel-Nagel-Neu... 

Aber jetzt habe ich es verstanden, also sind meine einfach von der VDimm Spannung nicht kompatibel, auser man ändert es im Bios.

Und da ich da ja nicht rein komme, weil ja alles schwarz bleibt, mus ich mein Ram zurückschicken.

Was haltet ihr von denen ??

6GB (3x2048) OCZ DDR3-1333 CL7 (7-7-7-20) RAM Kit - Platinum Low Voltage

...die sollten gehen...brauchen nur 1,65V...oder ??

EDIT:/

2x2048MB Kit OCZ Platinum Edition 2000MHz CL9 - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Netbooks und vieles mehr!

Das sind meine jetzigen..und dort steht 1,9V....also, nun bin ich ja fast überzeugt, das es an dem Ram liegt...


----------



## ploxo (29. November 2008)

Moin,

Hab heute die neue Gamestar gelesen. Dort haben sie die i7 920, 940, 965 gegen folgende CPU'S getestet: Core 2 QX9770, Core 2 Q9650, Core 2 Q6600, Core 2 Duo E8500 und Phenom X4 9950 BE. Getestet wurde in den Auflösungen 1280x1024 und 1680x1050 für folgende Spiele: Call of Duty4, Crysis, Far Cry 2, Unreal Tournament 2. (Graka: eine Geforce 280 GTX)
Folgendes kam dabei heraus (erstgenannter Wert für 1280x1024, zweitgenannter für 1680x1050) für die CPUS die für mich preislich relevant wären:

1) Call of Duty4
--> Core i920 (140,5 ; 122,7)
--> E8500 (128 ; 120,7)
--> Q6600 (126,5 ; 118,3)

2) Crysis
--> Core i920 (59,1 ; 45,9)
--> E8500 (61,7 ; 48,2)
--> Q6600 (58,9 ; 46,3)

3) Far Cry 2
--> Core i920 (67,4 ; 62,7)
--> E8500 (60,2 ; 57,6)
--> Q6600 (62,7 ; 59,1)

4) Unreal Tournament 3
--> Core i920 (202,4 ; 188,1)
--> E8500 (138,2 ; 136,8)
--> Q6600 (141,0 ; 139,8)

Dann haben sie noch 2 Multimedia-Benchmarks gemacht für den i7 965 und den QX9770...Dort war der i7 965 deutlich schneller.

Fazit war mehr oder weniger, dass der Corei7 für Spiele nicht schneller ist, aber auch nicht wirklich langsamer (Schade dass sie den Q9550 nicht mitgestestet haben der hätte mich noch sehr interessiert wo er ja die gleiche Preisklasse ist wie der i920). Bei entsprechenden Programmen und Anwendungen ist er deutlich schneller.

--> Wer also den Rechner fast nur für Spiele nutzt kann noch genauso gut nen Core 2 Duo holen...oder nen Core 2 Quad... da bringt der Core i7 keine Vorteile (aber auch nicht wirklich Nachteile, seht ihr ja selbst). Wer viel mit Programmen und Anwendungen arbeitet, die dann entsprechend optimiert sind, da zahlt sich der Core i7 deutlich aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> 6GB (3x2048) OCZ DDR3-1333 CL7 (7-7-7-20) RAM Kit - Platinum Low Voltage
> 
> ...die sollten gehen...brauchen nur 1,65V...oder ??



Das ist eins der derzeit atraktivsten Speicherkits für den i7 überhaupt.
Wäre also eine gute Wahl.

@ploxo,

dein Fazit triffts auf den Punkt


----------



## RomeoJ (29. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist eins der derzeit atraktivsten Speicherkits für den i7 überhaupt.
> Wäre also eine gute Wahl.
> 
> ....



OHkai, danke dir.

Ich habe da vorhin angerufen und die werden den Ram umtauschen.

Da bin ich ja schon mal erleichtert, das die so kooperative sind.

Muss ich zwar wieder 2 Wochen warten, bis ich den aktuellen Ram dann habe, aber ich hoffe mal das sich die Wartezeit lohnt...

Danke für Eure Hilfe...

...ein geniales WE wünsche ich Euch und ein schönen 1. Advent..

greetz

RomeoJ


----------



## Michael 32 (29. November 2008)

ploxo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hab heute die neue Gamestar gelesen. Dort haben sie die i7 920, 940, 965 gegen folgende CPU'S getestet: Core 2 QX9770, Core 2 Q9650, Core 2 Q6600, Core 2 Duo E8500 und Phenom X4 9950 BE. Getestet wurde in den Auflösungen 1280x1024 und 1680x1050 für folgende Spiele: Call of Duty4, Crysis, Far Cry 2, Unreal Tournament 2. (Graka: eine Geforce 280 GTX)
> Folgendes kam dabei heraus (erstgenannter Wert für 1280x1024, zweitgenannter für 1680x1050) für die CPUS die für mich preislich relevant wären:
> ...


 
Die Vergleiche sind ein bisschen hinkend!
Die hätten einen E8600 und einen Q9550 oder QX9650 nehmen sollen.


----------



## ploxo (29. November 2008)

Michael 32 schrieb:


> Die Vergleiche sind ein bisschen hinkend!
> Die hätten einen E8600 und einen Q9550 oder QX9650 nehmen sollen.



Core i7 920
Q9550
E8600

Das wäre der Vergleich den ICH mir gewünscht hätte.


----------



## Ecle (29. November 2008)

Bei UT3 is der i7 50FPS schneller als der Rest


----------



## steinschock (29. November 2008)

Wenn Spiele eh Grafiklimitiert sind Kann man da auch 2 x i7 dranhängen und es wird nicht schneller.

Da sind die Sli / CF tests besser.


----------



## Korn86 (29. November 2008)

*@RomeoJ:* Weshalb kaufst du denn überhaupt bei diesem überteuerten Shop ein? Ich würde mir das Geld lieber zurück überweisen lassen und woanders einkaufen wo es günstiger ist. Von Kingston bekommst du zB. ein DDR3 1333MHz-Kit mit 6GB für 177€


----------



## S3l3ct (29. November 2008)

Ich hab das eben mal so ein bisschen verfolgt.
Hab mir gestern auch nen Core I7 bestellt und dazu vorerst 3Gig von diesen Ram. Jetzt hab ich doch so ein bisschen die Sorge das es mir ähnlich geht wie *RomeoJ. *
Gibts jemanden der mich vielleicht beruhigen kann? 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - MDT DIMM 1 GB DDR3-1333


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

@Airwolf,

ich persönlich bin nicht der allergrößte Fan von 27,- Euro Speicher aber ich kann bis Dato nicht Positives oder Negatives über diesen Speicher sagen.


----------



## RomeoJ (29. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> *@RomeoJ:* Weshalb kaufst du denn überhaupt bei diesem überteuerten Shop ein? Ich würde mir das Geld lieber zurück überweisen lassen und woanders einkaufen wo es günstiger ist. Von Kingston bekommst du zB. ein DDR3 1333MHz-Kit mit 6GB für 177€




Nunja, weil das der einzige Shop war, der vor 3 Wochen als günstigster mein 2000`er Kit hatte...deshalb habe ich dort eingekauft..

nunja, ich denke ich nehme die OCZ, die haben den micron drauf und sind nicht verkehrt...

Aber danke dir für dein Tipp...

EDIT://

Und Kingston...naja..ich nehme lieber CL7... ..trotzdem danke...


----------



## Korn86 (29. November 2008)

Airwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab das eben mal so ein bisschen verfolgt.
> Hab mir gestern auch nen Core I7 bestellt und dazu vorerst 3Gig von diesen Ram. Jetzt hab ich doch so ein bisschen die Sorge das es mir ähnlich geht wie *RomeoJ. *
> Gibts jemanden der mich vielleicht beruhigen kann?
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - MDT DIMM 1 GB DDR3-1333




Also den Speichercontroller deiner CPU wirst du damit ganz sicher nicht beschädigen können, da der Speicher mit 1,5 Volt läuft 

Im schlimmsten Fall würde dein System entweder nicht starten oder aber im Single-Channel-Modus laufen. Ich denke aber schon dass der Speicher problemlos laufen sollte, ich habe bisher mit MDT kein schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und ich habe davon genug verbaut. Ich wollte den Speicher sogar selber nehmen falls ich mir einen Core i7 kaufen sollte, ich warte aber erst noch auf Benchmarks des Deneb bevor ich mich entscheide 

PS: Du kannst ja mal berichten ob und wie das Ganze dann läuft


----------



## RomeoJ (29. November 2008)

@korn86

...mal eine Frage, meinst mein Speichercontroller hat einen weg bekommen, weil ich den anderen Speicher zum laufen probiert habe..??

Also, mit On und Off und mit CMOS...???

Der kann doch deshalb nicht kaput sein...


----------



## S3l3ct (29. November 2008)

Auf die Spannung hab ich schon geachtet.
Der Speicher kommt auch erstmal nur fürs erste zum Einsatz bis ich wieder ein bisschen Flüssiger bin und die Preise vielleicht ein wenig gesunken sind  Natürlich werd ich euch bescheid geben ob das alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle. Ich hab im übrigen die Hauseigene Intel Platine gewählt ne XFX 9800GTX+, die Creative Xfi Titanium und als Kühler den Noctua U 9 B mit dem entsprechenden Modul zum installieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> @korn86
> 
> ...mal eine Frage, meinst mein Speichercontroller hat einen weg bekommen, weil ich den anderen Speicher zum laufen probiert habe..??
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Spannung im BIOS nicht hochgestellt hast (was ja nicht geht wenn du nicht richtig starten konntest). Sprich der Rechner ist wohl nicht gestartet weil der Speicher eine zu geringe Spannung geliefert bekam. Also kein Schaden an nichts (höchst wahrscheinlich).


----------



## steinschock (29. November 2008)

Das ist schon i7 speicher,

außer in Benches macht es in Anwendungen momentan wenig unterschied beim i7 welcher Ram verbaut wird.
Tendenziell ist niedriges Timing besser, aber durch die sowiso enorme Speicherperformance hat das wenig Auswirkung.


@ Romeo
Ich denk auch das bei dir alles schwarz bleibt weil dein Ram zu wenig V bekommt mit Auto einstellung /default sollte kein X58 MB von selbst mehr alls 1,65V freigeben/einstellen.


----------



## Korn86 (29. November 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> @korn86
> 
> ...mal eine Frage, meinst mein Speichercontroller hat einen weg bekommen, weil ich den anderen Speicher zum laufen probiert habe..??
> 
> ...



Wenn das Bios die benötigten Spannungswerte für den Ram aus dem SPD nicht automatisch geladen hat sollte eigentlich nichts passiert sein, wenn doch wirst du es schon bemerken wenn du die anderen Speichermodule ausprobierst 

Vorausgesetzt die Werte sind überhaupt im SPD hinterlegt, was ich dir aber leider nicht sagen kann, normalerweise werden nur JEDEC-Standards im SPD hinterlegt. Wenn der Ram jedoch mit JEDEC-Standard nichts starten wollte ist er wohl inkompatibel


----------



## RomeoJ (29. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du die Spannung im BIOS nicht hochgestellt hast (was ja nicht geht wenn du nicht richtig starten konntest). Sprich der Rechner ist wohl nicht gestartet weil der Speicher eine zu geringe Spannung geliefert bekam. Also kein Schaden an nichts (höchst wahrscheinlich).




jepp...das dachte ich mir. Ich konnte ja nichts ändern...weisst ja, alles Schwarz geblieben.

Nunja, der nächste hat dann 1,5-1,65V (+0,5V)...


Danke dir..

EDIT://




Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn das Bios die benötigten Spannungswerte für den Ram aus dem SPD nicht automatisch geladen hat sollte eigentlich nichts passiert sein, wenn doch wirst du es schon bemerken wenn du die anderen Speichermodule ausprobierst
> 
> Vorausgesetzt die Werte sind überhaupt im SPD hinterlegt, was ich dir aber leider nicht sagen kann, normalerweise werden nur JEDEC-Standards im SPD hinterlegt. Wenn der Ram jedoch mit JEDEC-Standard nichts starten wollte ist er wohl inkompatibel



lool..ich hoffe mal nicht..meinst, wenn ich den anderen reinmache, das der dann auch nicht funtzt...boah jetzt habe ich aber bange und hoffe das es funtzt in 1,5-2 Wochen, wenn der andere kommt...


----------



## S3l3ct (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab heute mal alles zusammengebaut und nach dem ersten Drücken aufs Power Knöpchen ist alles gelaufen.  Verdammt schnell das Teil, gibt also keine Probleme mit diesem Ram bzw Setup.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2008)

Airwolf schrieb:


> Also ich hab heute mal alles zusammengebaut und nach dem ersten Drücken aufs Power Knöpchen ist alles gelaufen.  Verdammt schnell das Teil, gibt also keine Probleme mit diesem Ram bzw Setup.


 
Cool, 
was hast du bisher getestet?


----------



## S3l3ct (2. Dezember 2008)

Nur mal kurz den 3DMark06 und eben das reine Arbeiten und neuinstallieren. Morgen hab ich vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Zeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich freue mich auch Ergebnisse.


----------



## S3l3ct (2. Dezember 2008)

Morgen mach ich mal ein par Tests.
Viel OC sollte nicht gehen da ich im moment noch den Boxed Lüfter verwende. Ich denke mal diese Woche sollte mein Noctua noch kommen


----------



## Frudel (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

ich benutz das gleiche Board und die gleiche CPU wie du (i7 920, P6T Deluxe). Jedoch habe ich irgendwie das Problem, dass ich mit meiner Baseclock nicht über 170 komme. Was ist bei dir das Maximum, mit dem das Board noch startet?
Selbst wenn Ram Teiler und CPU-Multi absolut auf Minimum sind startet er nur bei einem Wert von exakt 170. Deshalb denke ich, es wird am Board liegen und ich hab da vermutlich ein "schlechteres" abbekommen. Im Inet sieht man ja überall OC Ergebnisser von 3,8 Ghz aufwärts.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2008)

Frudel schrieb:


> ich benutz das gleiche Board und die gleiche CPU wie du (i7 920, P6T Deluxe). Jedoch habe ich irgendwie das Problem, dass ich mit meiner Baseclock nicht über 170 komme. Was ist bei dir das Maximum, mit dem das Board noch startet?



Ich habe mich nur bis 195 MHz getraut, da ich meine CPU nicht verheizen will.


----------



## Frudel (4. Dezember 2008)

Musstest du dafür noch irgendetwas im Bios speziell konfigurieren? Bzw. kannst du mir mal deine Werte durchgeben?
Ich habe wiegesagt das Problem, dass das Board ab über 170 überhaupt nicht mehr bootet. Selbst mit CPU-Multi auf 10 oder so z.B. Liegt es deshalb nahe, dass mein Board nicht über 170 kommt? Ich dachte die P6Ts seien sehr gut zum Übertakten geeignet. Oder ists ein Problem der CPU? 

Wie kann ich das "Problem" eingrenzen?
MfG,

Frudel


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2008)

Frudel schrieb:


> Musstest du dafür noch irgendetwas im Bios speziell konfigurieren? Bzw. kannst du mir mal deine Werte durchgeben?



Überhaupt nicht, ich habe nur den Ai Tweaker auf manual gestellt, die Busclock auf 166 MHZ, die CL Werte passend zu meinen Speichern und die DRAM Voltage auf 1,6 Volt. Das war es schon. Und so läuft mein Rechner rund um die Uhr.


----------



## Frudel (4. Dezember 2008)

Und als du es auf 195 hattest, hast du da noch irgendetwas speziell eingestellt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2008)

Frudel schrieb:


> Und als du es auf 195 hattest, hast du da noch irgendetwas speziell eingestellt?



Nö. Beim rumexperimentieren habe ich nur an der Busclock gedreht.


----------



## Korn86 (4. Dezember 2008)

Frudel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutz das gleiche Board und die gleiche CPU wie du (i7 920, P6T Deluxe). Jedoch habe ich irgendwie das Problem, dass ich mit meiner Baseclock nicht über 170 komme. Was ist bei dir das Maximum, mit dem das Board noch startet?
> Selbst wenn Ram Teiler und CPU-Multi absolut auf Minimum sind startet er nur bei einem Wert von exakt 170. Deshalb denke ich, es wird am Board liegen und ich hab da vermutlich ein "schlechteres" abbekommen. Im Inet sieht man ja überall OC Ergebnisser von 3,8 Ghz aufwärts.



Poste doch bitte mal dein komplettes System


----------



## Frudel (4. Dezember 2008)

Ok  Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir helfen könnte 

Core i7 920 @ WaKü 
http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/1733/bla2yt0.jpg <- CPU-Z

Asus P6T Deluxe
6GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U 9-9-9-24
XFX GTX 280 XT 1024 MB Ram
BeQuiet! Dark Power 750 Watt
2x WD Raptor 74 GB Raid 0 (wird ausgetauscht, viel zu laut!)
1x Samsung SpinpointF1 1TB

Grüße,
Frudel


----------



## Korn86 (4. Dezember 2008)

Frudel schrieb:


> Ok  Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir helfen könnte
> 
> Core i7 920 @ WaKü
> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/1733/bla2yt0.jpg <- CPU-Z
> ...



Hast du den Speichertakt auch vor dem OC heruntergesetzt, damit du nicht den Speicher mit übertaktest? Andernfalls würde der Speicher deine OC-Versuche limitieren 

PS: Hast du eigentlich Far Cry 2, wenn ja würdest du ein paar Benchmarks machen?


----------



## Frudel (4. Dezember 2008)

Jo Ram-Multi und CPU-Multi waren ganz unten. Board bootete trotzdem net über 170 . Liegt also vermutlich am Board oder? 
Und mein Speicher läuft ja Standardmäßig mit 1600 Mhz, kann den also im Moment net wirklich nutzen. Momentan läuft er auf knapp 1350 oder so.

FarCry 2 hab ich leider net


----------



## Korn86 (4. Dezember 2008)

Frudel schrieb:


> Jo Ram-Multi und CPU-Multi waren ganz unten. Board bootete trotzdem net über 170 . Liegt also vermutlich am Board oder?
> Und mein Speicher läuft ja Standardmäßig mit 1600 Mhz, kann den also im Moment net wirklich nutzen. Momentan läuft er auf knapp 1350 oder so.
> 
> FarCry 2 hab ich leider net




Hast du auch den Multiplikatur für die Nortbridge, also den QPI-Multi heruntergestellt? So etwas müsste es beim Core i7 genauso wie bei AMDs HT:Link auch geben


----------



## Frudel (4. Dezember 2008)

Jo QPI-Frequency hab ich auch auf den niedrigst verfügbaren Wert gesetzt! Hat auch nix geholfen


----------



## Korn86 (4. Dezember 2008)

Frudel schrieb:


> Jo QPI-Frequency hab ich auch auf den niedrigst verfügbaren Wert gesetzt! Hat auch nix geholfen



Vielleicht hast du einfach nur eine schlecht zu übertaktende CPU bekommen....


----------



## amdintel (5. Dezember 2008)

Frudel schrieb:


> Ok  Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir helfen könnte
> 
> Core i7 920 @ WaKü
> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/1733/bla2yt0.jpg <- CPU-Z
> ...



wo zu WK? so heiß werden diese sachen heute nicht mehr


----------



## steinschock (5. Dezember 2008)

Sogar das Intel geht über 200.
Hohl dir mal den i7 OC Rechner.
Der Qpi-takt muss 2 x Ram-takt haben, also evtl. erhöhen.
Wenn Du gut englisch kannst ist das eine gute Seite, könnte man auch einigen Redakteuren empfehlen.
Wenn ich an den blamablen HahahaHW-Luxx i7 bericht denke.
Xtreme Overclocking - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## Bommel789 (5. Dezember 2008)

Nettes Sys


----------



## Frudel (6. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, Mainboard von nem Bekannten eingebaut (das Selbe). Gleiches Problem. Komme nicht über 170 BCL. Jetzt kanns ja nurnoch am Ram oder der CPU liegen? Oder vercheck ich irgendwas grundlegend beim Einstellen im Bios? Das ist irgendwie merkwürdig...

Grüße,
Frudel


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. Dezember 2008)

liegt vielleicht an der CPU, habe gelesen, dass die Verlustleistung net über 130W gehen darf, sonst taktet die CPU sich wieder von selbst runter.
wenn du pech hast hast du n schlechtes modell erwischt, dass einfach nicht höher geht... vielleicht ein maßnahme gegen xtreme overclocker.....
die sollen sich die extreme edition des Core i7 holen, die macht nämlich nicht zu....


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> vielleicht ein maßnahme gegen xtreme overclocker.....
> die sollen sich die extreme edition des Core i7 holen, die macht nämlich nicht zu....



Das ist so leider nicht richtig. Auch der Extrem geht nur bis 130 Watt. Deshalb ist der i7-920 ja auch der Insidertipp, denn er lässt sich annähernd gleich gut takten, nur eben halt über einen anderen Weg.


----------



## steinschock (6. Dezember 2008)

Hast Du das neueste Bios drauf, ist gerade beim X58 sehr wichtig.


----------



## Frudel (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

jo Bios ist das aktuellste. Hatte auch mal die Versionen vorher probiert, aber das bringt auch keine Verbesserung/Verschlechterung.
Wenns an der CPU liegt wundert es mich das es überhaupt net startet. Das doch irgendwie komisch. Ich dachte ne CPU wird erst instabil bevor sie ganz dicht macht? Aber ich kann ja noch net mal ins Bios booten mit 175 BCL. Irgendwie total nervig das ganze. Wollte unbedingt auf 4Ghz kommen


----------



## steinschock (7. Dezember 2008)

Also verstehe ich auch nicht, gerade beim P6T sollte alles auf Auto + V-Core reichen.

Das ist ein P6T OC-Tread schau dir mal Post 10 an.

The i7 920 on P6T overclocking guide thread - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## Nickles (7. Dezember 2008)

@off topic:Ist das gehäuse ein coolermaster cosmos 1000


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> @off topic:Ist das gehäuse ein coolermaster cosmos 1000



Bei mir ist es ein Cosmos S .


----------



## Nikodemus (11. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ein Cosmos S .


 
Hallo erstmal,

ich bin neu hier und habe den Thread mit Interesse verfolgt.

IT, wenn Du den Cosmos S hast, dürfte der Noctua aber nicht passen, zumindest wenn Du den Seitenlüfter drin hast, oder?

Ich frage deshalb, da mir der Noctua wesentlich besser als der Triton 81 gefällt, ich aber zu faul bin, den Mega-Quirl aus der Seitenwand des Cosmos auszubauen. Da wird die Auswahl an CPU-Kühlern dann knapp, beim 1366 sowieso....

Gruß

Niko


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Dezember 2008)

Nikodemus schrieb:


> IT, wenn Du den Cosmos S hast, dürfte der Noctua aber nicht passen, zumindest wenn Du den Seitenlüfter drin hast, oder?




Damit hast du natürlich recht. Ich habe einen Schock bekommen als mein Kühlerumbau fertig war und die Seitenwand nicht mehr zu ging. Also musste der Seitenlüfter raus und dann paßt es absolut perfekt.


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2008)

Das nicht Neid der besitzlosen, 
ich habe vorhin mal meinen PC ohne OC, gesamt 
durch gemessen , gesammt Stromverbrauch Windows/Last ak NV  GTS 260, gesamt Rechner verbraucht etwa das gleich, als mein 1. alter
 AMD PC X2 4800+ , NV 8600 GTS der ca. 100 %  oder noch mehr langsamer ist  
wie gut eine CPU ist , erkennt man daran,
was verbracht diese, wie heiß wird die , was leistet diese , wenn man das mit anderen CPU vergleicht, steht der 7 recht  gut da ! und ich glaube nicht das Intel diesen Sockel so schnell wieder einstampft, wenn der angeblich so teuer sein soll ? Neue Sachen sind zu am Anfang immer teuer, (sei denn es ist PC billig  Ramsch),
  was sich schnell ändert wenn ene weile auf dem Markt ist !,
der 1. AMD mit 1 GHZ hatte Anfang 2000 ,
stolze  1000 DM  <> 512,82 €    gekostet  !


----------



## Schmidl146 (11. Dezember 2008)

ich freue mich auch schon auf das quälen meines i7
atm fehlen mir noch ram und graka, dann werd ich mich mal vorsichtig an die 3,8 rantakten 
sys: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4spe-d-jpg.html#


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2008)

den kriste so schnell nicht tot, der hat mehr als genug 
Reserven; grade   wenn man das HT noch an mit  geschaltet hat , aber an der Grafikkarte sollte man dann bitte nicht sparen, eine kaufen aus dem Hi.end Bereich, die so die vorderen Plätze  1 bis 5 der 3D BenchMark Test belegt


----------



## RomeoJ (13. Dezember 2008)

HSchönen guten Morgen,

also ich habe getsern endlich mein Corei7 Systemm zusammenbauen können.

**JIIIPPPIIEEEE**


Ich habe zwar nur mom "übergangs" Ram, weil der OCZ echt lange auf sich warten lässt, aber ich konnte schon mal wenigstens alles instalieren wie BS, Games etc...

So hier mal kurz eben auf 3Ghz gestellt und läuft 1A...

Dazu habe ich die Eist, Step und C1 Funktion deaktiviert und den BCLK Wert auf 150 gestellt..natürlich auf "manual" das ganze.

Den Rest hat er ganz alleine gemacht..

Weitere OC Ergebnisse folgen bestimmt, aber erst mit dem anderen Ram...ich habe mit 2GB 1066`er bei GTA4 98% Auslastung und bei Undercover ~87%...also man kann echt nichts reissen mit 2GB unter Vista 64x..

Hier mal ein Screen als Anhang...

Nunja nun will ich mal gucken was noch geht..

EDIT:/

Aber mal eine Frage..was denn das für ein Stepping bei mir..?? CO/C1??


----------



## steinschock (13. Dezember 2008)

ES gibt nur ein Stepping, hängt mit CPU-Z version zusammen.


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2008)

*die Intel 7 im Grenzbereich* :
ich lasse ihn grade im Grenzbereich laufen, test halber
was mir dabei ausfällt:
Windows  (Vista 32 Sp1),  wird nicht langsamer,
also Fenster und Programme starten noch genau so schnell , als würde die CPU nichts zu tun haben?
Das gleiche Spielchen, hatte ich schon mal mit einem AMD Core gemacht, da fing bei 100%  CPU Last an, 
das die Fenster und Programme etwas langsamer sich öffneten, dann sein das bei dem Intel 7 das eingeschaltet HT dabei eine rolle spielt im Zusammenhang  mit dem MultiCore CPU ?
Fazit: die CPU ist nicht tot zu kriegen


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal getestet wieviel Takt der i7-920 bei mir auf Dauer verträgt. Und mit einem maximal gedrosseltem Noctua Kühler läuft er Stabil auf einem Busclock von 190 MHz, d.h. 3,8 GHz (auf allen Cores) bis 4,18 GHz (auf nur einem Core).

Hier mal ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (14. Dezember 2008)

Sieht gut aus .

Wie sind die Temps. ?


----------



## RomeoJ (14. Dezember 2008)

hey,

ich habe mal eine Frage, wieso geht deiner bist x21..@ITpassion-de ??

Bei mir geht das nur bis 20..oder muss ich woanders was einstellen..??


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage, wieso geht deiner bist x21..@ITpassion-de ??
> 
> Bei mir geht das nur bis 20..oder muss ich woanders was einstellen..??



Der geht sogar bis x22  .
Das ist der Turbo-Modus der bei mangelnder Beschäftigung einzelne Kerne abschaltet und dafür den Multiplikator um bis zu 2 Schritte höher stellt.


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit..

bis 22x das ja genial..also ich komme mit dem BIOS momemtan noch nicht so klar,w as man wie wo verstellen muss um ein stabiles System zu hbaen.

Kannst du vielleicht mal screen machen,w ie du die 3,6Ghz 24/7 (deine Sig) eingestellt hast...??

greetz wäre echt genial..


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht mal screen machen,w ie du die 3,6Ghz 24/7 (deine Sig) eingestellt hast...??
> 
> greetz wäre echt genial..



Ist kein Problem, kann ich heute Abend machen. ABer ich musste dazu nicht viel einstellen, ich habe nur die Busclock auf 166 MHz gestellt.


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist kein Problem, kann ich heute Abend machen. ABer ich musste dazu nicht viel einstellen, ich habe nur die Busclock auf 166 MHz gestellt.




Denn Busclock 166 und keine Spannung angehoben ??

das teste ich doch glatt mal..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber cool wenn du das heute Abend machen würdest...

Axxo..hier schaue mal..habe auch mal den Ram und den Buss angepasst...


Aber guck mal das Verhältnis...das ja Brutal...



Und bei SuperPi...startet er auch auf 21x..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT:/


Hier habe ich mal mit 166x und Turbo an, mal ein 3d06 gemacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




***********

ich muss sagen nicht schlecht...da geht bestimmt noch einiges mit Spannung Anhebung etc...


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ich muss sagen nicht schlecht...da geht bestimmt noch einiges mit Spannung Anhebung etc...



Ich würde die Spannung nicht verändern, ist mir zu heikel. Aber selbst auf Standardspannung läuft er bis Busclock 193 MHz. Insofern wozu?


----------



## steinschock (15. Dezember 2008)

Beim "Normalbetrieb" ist es eher sinnvoll die Vcore  manuell festzulegen.

Falls man keine Anwendung hat die aus HT nutzen zieht sollte mann es deaktivieren da es 30 -40W "kostet".
Beim Turbomode ist es ähnlich.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauche dringend mehr GELD!!! Aber ich bin SCHÜLER

Mfg.


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde die Spannung nicht verändern, ist mir zu heikel. Aber selbst auf Standardspannung läuft er bis Busclock 193 MHz. Insofern wozu?




Jepp...193 ist schon genial..das muss ich nachher mal testen...und benchen..



> Beim "Normalbetrieb" ist es eher sinnvoll die Vcore  manuell festzulegen.
> 
> Falls man keine Anwendung hat die aus HT nutzen zieht sollte mann es deaktivieren da es 30 -40W "kostet".
> Beim Turbomode ist es ähnlich.



Die VCore festzuhalten habe ich noch nicht, ich habe mom alles auf "auto" bei den Spannungen.

Und die 30-40W sind nicht wild, ich habe ja mein PC nicht 24/7 laufen, von daher kein schweiss...

HT habe ich immer an, dafür habe ich ja die CPU gekauft.. und Turbo nur zum benchen...weil ich das Core Stepping nicht mag, wenn er sich im 2D runter regelt..


----------



## steinschock (15. Dezember 2008)

War nur ein Tipp zum Strom sparen bez. besser OC oder niedrigere Temps.


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Dezember 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> War nur ein Tipp zum Strom sparen bez. besser OC oder niedrigere Temps.




jepp...nehme ich gerne an...nicht das du denkst, das ich das nicht annehme..

Die Temps sind Brutal..und 193 geht nicht...mit Turbo zum benchen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Die Temps sind Brutal..und 193 geht nicht...mit Turbo zum benchen...



Natürlich gehts, habs am Wochenende selbst getestet.


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Natürlich gehts, habs am Wochenende selbst getestet.



hehe...will ich ja nicht anzweifeln...aber bei mir eben nicht..habe die BCLK auf 193 gestellt und versucht zu benchen...

Beim CPU test versagt der PC, jedenfalls bei mir... .. aber das mag nichts heissen...von OC`en habe ich nicht soooooo die Ahnung..


----------



## Nikodemus (17. Dezember 2008)

@ IT

Du hast ja 1333er Speicher mit Deinem 920 eingesetzt. Ich überlege nun, diesen Speicher mit einem 940 zu nutzen.

Meine Frage dazu:

Wie behandelt das Bord den Speicher bei default-settings? Taktet es ihn runter auf 1066er und läuft mit Standard-CPU-Werten oder hält es sich voll an die im EPP-Profil hinterlegten Werte und übertaktet somit die CPU dann doch deutlich?

Wenn es sich an das EPP des RAM hält, reicht es aus, den CPU-Multi zu senken (um die CPU nicht zu übertakten) oder muß man parallel auch an die Spannungen und Timings ran?

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Gruß

Niko


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2008)

@Nikodemus,

du kannst den Speichertakt sepparat vom Bustakt einstellen, auch die Timings sind frei wählbar, so dass es für jede Taktung und Speicherbestückung eine sinnvolle Einstellung gibt.

Im übrigen biete ich in ebaY gerade passenden Speicher an:

OCZ DIMM 3x 2 GB DDR3-1333 (OCZ3G13332G), 6 GB Kit !!! bei eBay.de: (endet 24.12.08 12:30:00 MEZ)


----------



## Nikodemus (17. Dezember 2008)

@ IT

jo, is schon klar, aber muß ich überhaupt was machen bzw. wie reagiert das Board bei load default und wenn ich nix mache?

Bedeutet der außerhalb der Spezifikation liegende 1333er eine automatische Übertaktung der CPU, wenn ich sie nicht manuell wieder "runterregele" bzw. wenn ich den Speicher nicht manuell einbremse?

Gruß

Niko


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2008)

Nikodemus schrieb:


> @ IT
> 
> jo, is schon klar, aber muß ich überhaupt was machen bzw. wie reagiert das Board bei load default und wenn ich nix mache?



Wenn du ncihts machst läuft der Proz sowieso mit den Werkswerten udn der SPeicher mit dem original Takt aber schlechten Latenzen.



Nikodemus schrieb:


> Bedeutet der außerhalb der Spezifikation liegende 1333er eine automatische Übertaktung der CPU, wenn ich sie nicht manuell wieder "runterregele" bzw. wenn ich den Speicher nicht manuell einbremse?



Nein, eher wird der Speicher automatisch langsamer laufen gelassen als die CPU schneller. Aber wie gesagt, die Taktungen werden von Haus aus richtig erkannt, nur die Latenzen sind dann zu schlecht.


----------



## Nikodemus (17. Dezember 2008)

@ IT

alles klar, jetzt hab auch ich es verstanden 

Herzlichen Dank für die Info!

Gruß

Niko


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2008)

hey @IT...wieso willst den wieder verkaufen..?? ich habe den selben ram und fidne den Top...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hey @IT...wieso willst den wieder verkaufen..?? ich habe den selben ram und fidne den Top...



Ich finde den auch OK. Aber ich will MEHR !!
Also habe ich mir ein 12 GB "Kit" bestellt.


----------



## Xion4 (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie der Name schon sagt: ItPassion. Echt beneidenswert....viel Spass mit deinem System...wobei ich zugeben muss, ich wundere mich, dass du keinen 965er genommen hast


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt: ItPassion. Echt beneidenswert....viel Spass mit deinem System...wobei ich zugeben muss, ich wundere mich, dass du keinen 965er genommen hast



Ich mag Computer aber das ist noch lange kein Grund mir finanziell das Fell über die Ohren ziehen zu lassen  .


----------



## Schmidl146 (17. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir zu mein core i7 920 die smx3 domintor 6g ram bestellt @1600mhz
beim ersten start liefen die speicher bei 1333mhz was ja ein i7 920er nicht schaffen soll ohne auf den BCLK rumzuschrauben? oder versteh ich da nur was total falsch?^^
multi 20 bclk 166 = 3,3ghz ~ 1333mhz ramtakt hätt ich mir gedacht
hab mein i7 noch auf 2,66 laufen und hab vorsichtshalber die ram auf 1066 gestellt
mainboard asus rampageIIextreme


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich finde den auch OK. Aber ich will MEHR !!
> Also habe ich mir ein 12 GB "Kit" bestellt.



lool....12GB *RESPEKT*...welches denn wenn ich fragen darf ???

----> Macht mich neugierig...

oder ich kaufe dir deins ab...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> lool....12GB *RESPEKT*...welches denn wenn ich fragen darf ???



Fast nichts......
Bei Mix Computer kostet der Speicher nur 6x 29,09 Euro, also 174,54 Euro.
Hier der Link:
Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fast nichts......
> Bei Mix Computer kostet der Speicher nur 6x 29,09 Euro, also 174,54 Euro.
> Hier der Link:
> Mix Computerversand GmbH



hmmm.CL9...und No_Name...hmm..komischer tausch..aber musst du wissen..

Ich schaue mal wie hoch die dein Ram bieten..

Interresse habe ich nämlich..


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hmmm.CL9...und No_Name...hmm..komischer tausch..aber musst du wissen..



Transcend ist kein Noname. 
Aber ich bin auch noch am Ringen mit mir, entweder die günstigen Transcend (umgerechnet 14,55 Euro pro GB) oder gute Corsair (umgerechnet 26,65 Euro pro GB) oder die coolsten Speicher überhaupt OCZ i7 Edition CL7 (umgerechnet 31,07 Euro pro GB).
Mal schauen.....


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2008)

Ohkai, kannte die halt nur nicht...

Was denn da der Unterschied... von 

*---> 3x2048MB Kit OCZ Intel Core i7 Edition 1333MHz CL7*

und 

*----> 6GB (3x2048) OCZ DDR3-1333 CL7 (7-7-7-20) RAM Kit - Platinum Low Voltage*

...??

Die Farbe "*Blau*" Ram`s habe ich nämlich. Von der VDimm und CL7 sind die beide identisch. Und du hast doch jetzt auch die OCZ`s, oder ??
Und die Packung sieht genauso so aus..Triple Channel..blabla...

Oder täusche ich mich, das es die selben sind ??


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Oder täusche ich mich, das es die selben sind ??



Ich würde auch mal behaupten das sie identisch sind aber die i7 Edition sieht so schön aus  .


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2008)

hehe...nunja..ich habe meine Möhren nicht gegessen, aber sind doch beide Silber...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> aber sind doch beide Silber...



Nö, die sind nicht silber ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nö, die sind nicht silber ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe...ich hatte die gesehen...

OCZ Intel Core i7 Edition 6GB Kit DDR3 PC3-10666

...aber schwarz sehen natürlich EDEL aus...


----------



## Nikodemus (18. Dezember 2008)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Ram?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - GeIL DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit

Hat den schon mal jemand auf dem P6T deluxe verbaut?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade 2 Kit's von dieser Sorte bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für bezahlbare 359,64 Euro. Damit kann ich leben  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Dezember 2008)

Nikodemus schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dem Ram?
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - GeIL DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit
> 
> Hat den schon mal jemand auf dem P6T deluxe verbaut?



Nee...ich habe wie gesagt die OCZ´s. Aber die sollten auch laufen. Sind ja auch Ci7 optimiert...

*************************

@IT

Ram für ~350 Steine...wuff....das mal eine Hausnummer...du Vollstecker..


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> @IT
> 
> Ram für ~350 Steine...wuff....das mal eine Hausnummer...du Vollstecker..



Schau mal ein oder zwei Jahre zurück, da war das ganz normal.
Ausserdem muss man sich ja auch mal was gönnen  .


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schau mal ein oder zwei Jahre zurück, da war das ganz normal.
> Ausserdem muss man sich ja auch mal was gönnen  .



Jepp...was gönnen klingt gut...  .. Ich gönne mir dieses WE mal ein Dienstwochenden.... und nicht zu Hause am Desktop PC daddeln Wochenende...*grrrgrr*

Warten wir mal 1 Jahr ab, dann kriegst DDR3 Rams auch für ein "Appel un ein Ei" ..


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> und nicht zu Hause am Desktop PC daddeln Wochenende...*grrrgrr*



Ich habe auch lauter aktuelle Titel in den letzten Tagen geschickt bekommen (COD5, C&C RA3, GTAIV) aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nichtmal aufraffen die Folie auf zu reissen  .



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Warten wir mal 1 Jahr ab, dann kriegst DDR3 Rams auch für ein "Appel un ein Ei" ..



Das stimmt. Aber so sollte man bei Computerteilen nicht unbedingt rechnen, sonst vergeht einem womöglich noch der Spaß am basteln.


----------



## msix38 (20. Dezember 2008)

Für 360 Euro wüsste ich auch was anzufangen, aber keine RAMs.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Für 360 Euro wüsste ich auch was anzufangen, aber keine RAMs.



Na, na, na, wir sind hier doch nett bei arme Leut' .
Im übrigen zahlt meine Firma den Speicher insofern tut's nicht weh.


----------



## S3l3ct (20. Dezember 2008)

Wo hast du den Speicher denn bestellt? 
@ITpassion-de


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Na, na, na, wir sind hier doch nett bei arme Leut' .
> Im übrigen *zahlt meine Firma den Speicher* insofern tut's nicht weh.



lool...na dann wäre ja wohl jeder so, das er den oder anderen Ram nehmen würde... In  meiner "Firma" gibbet gerade mal ein Pentium 2 mit SDRAM..




> Das stimmt. Aber so sollte man bei Computerteilen nicht unbedingt rechnen, sonst vergeht einem womöglich noch der Spaß am basteln.



Jepp...da muss ich dir zu 100% recht geben, wenn man sich darüber gedanken macht, wieviel "MINUS" man nach geraumer Zeit macht, sollte man nie aktuelle HW kaufen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Dezember 2008)

Airwolf schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Speicher denn bestellt?



Bei Mindfactory (Midnightshopping).


----------



## Nikodemus (21. Dezember 2008)

So, die GEIL- Ram´s laufen auf dem P6T einwandfrei, mit den Timings 8-8-8-20-1T (ohne was dran zu schrauben) soviel Positives....

Allerdings macht mir das Asus-Bord mit diesem bescheidenen Express-Gate noch zu schaffen. Ich krieg die Kiste mit aktiviertem Express-Gate nicht stabil zum laufen.

Weiterhin ist der Noctua NH-C12P nicht so der Renner. Bei Prime laufen mir die Temps innerhalb von ein paar Minuten Richtung 70°C davon. Dann muß wohl doch der Seitenlüfter raus 

Allerdings macht der 940 (im Normalbetrieb, noch nix übertaktet wegen Temps) schon richtig Laune.


@ IT

Wo liegt Dein Prozessor mit den maximalen Temps unter Prime? Konnte mir bis dato nicht vorstellen,daß der Unterschied zwischen Vertikal- und Horizontallüftern soooooo groß ist.

Gruß

Niko


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2008)

ich habe den I7 zwar  erst seit kurzen , 
aber was mir immer wieder auffällt, der ist nicht tot zu kriegen, 
ist eine gute schnelle CPU geworden 
und meiner , den lass ich im Original Takt , ist mehr als schnell genug


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Dezember 2008)

Nikodemus schrieb:


> Wo liegt Dein Prozessor mit den maximalen Temps unter Prime? Konnte mir bis dato nicht vorstellen,daß der Unterschied zwischen Vertikal- und Horizontallüftern soooooo groß ist.



Unter Volllast (Prime) komme ich an Werte um die 60°C bei 3,33 GHz.

Aber selbst wenn ich massiv an der Taktschraube drehe knacke ich die 70°C nicht.

So sieht der Takt dann aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen erstmal und ein schönen _*4. Adven*t_...




Nikodemus schrieb:


> So, die GEIL- Ram´s laufen auf dem P6T einwandfrei, mit den Timings 8-8-8-20-1T (ohne was dran zu schrauben) soviel Positives....



Das hört sich doch schon mal wunderbar an, ......bei welchem Takt sind die Latenzen ??



Nikodemus schrieb:


> Allerdings macht mir das Asus-Bord mit diesem bescheidenen Express-Gate noch zu schaffen. Ich krieg die Kiste mit aktiviertem Express-Gate nicht stabil zum laufen.



Ich habe das MB auch, und ich habe das Express Gate gänzlich abgeschaltet. 

Axxo, das ist doch das mit dem "schnellen" booten?? Wo man BIOS, Skype etc. auswählen kann..??
Finde ich pers. Überflüssig..

Aber warum da snicht läuft bei dir, sehr komisch, hast mal die BIOS Update gemacht..(1003)..??



Nikodemus schrieb:


> Weiterhin ist der Noctua NH-C12P nicht so der Renner. Bei Prime laufen mir die Temps innerhalb von ein paar Minuten Richtung 70°C davon. Dann muß wohl doch der Seitenlüfter raus



hmm..also ich habe den Noctuan auch als Lüfter mit den 2 Lüftern die dabei waren als Querlüfter montiert. Ich habe im Idel bei den sogenannten 3,33Ghz knapp 30°C. Und unter Last max 45-50°C.

Aufbau:

*Rückwand <---Lüfter<----CPU-Kühlkörper<---Lüfter*

Die 70°C habe ich nur bei 4,2Ghz (1,44V) mal angekratz beim Benchen. 

Deshalb denke ich, wenn man die Lüfter vertikal macht, das der "flow" nicht so gut ist...aber getestet habe ich das ganze noch nicht...



Nikodemus schrieb:


> Allerdings macht der 940 (im Normalbetrieb, noch nix übertaktet wegen Temps) schon richtig Laune.



Jepp das kann ich zwar nur für den 920`er bestätigen, aber der unterscheidet sich ja nur 0,2 Ghz Takt zum 940`er..


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (21. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hmm..also ich habe den Noctuan auch als Lüfter mit den 2 Lüftern die dabei waren als Querlüfter montiert. Ich habe im Idel bei den sogenannten 3,33Ghz knapp 30°C. Und unter Last max 45-50°C.



Also ich denke du verwechselst da was, denn du hast anscheinend den Noctua NH-U12P und nicht wie Nikodemus den  Noctua NH-C12P. Der is nämlich kein Towerkühler.

Ich bin auch schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, denn Neujahr werde ich mir auch ein i7 - System gönnen .

Von mir auch einen frohen 4. Advent!


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Dezember 2008)

AbakusvonRuegen schrieb:


> Also ich denke du verwechselst da was, denn du hast anscheinend den *Noctua NH-U12P* und nicht wie Nikodemus den  *Noctua NH-C12P*. Der is nämlich kein Towerkühler.
> 
> Ich bin auch schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, denn Neujahr werde ich mir auch ein i7 - System gönnen .
> 
> Von mir auch einen frohen 4. Advent!




Uhi..stimmt habe den kleinen unterschied nicht gesehen...

Danke dir..und Herzlich willkommen bei PCGHX...sööner erster Beitrag..


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (21. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Danke dir..und Herzlich willkommen bei PCGHX...sööner erster Beitrag..



thx.

Habe da aber noch ne Frage.
Ist es zuviel des Guten, wenn ich für nen i7 920 mit nem Gigabyte x58 UD5 Arbeitsspeicher mit 1600Mhz nehme? Oder lohnt sich der Mehrpreis im Vergleich zum 1333er nicht?

lg AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Dezember 2008)

AbakusvonRuegen schrieb:


> Oder lohnt sich der Mehrpreis im Vergleich zum 1333er nicht?



Ich vermute der Mehrpreis lohnt sich nicht. Müsste man aber mal testen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Dezember 2008)

AbakusvonRuegen schrieb:


> thx.
> 
> Habe da aber noch ne Frage.
> Ist es zuviel des Guten, wenn ich für nen i7 920 mit nem Gigabyte x58 UD5 Arbeitsspeicher mit 1600Mhz nehme? Oder lohnt sich der Mehrpreis im Vergleich zum 1333er nicht?



DDR3 1066 reicht komplett aus, selbst zum OCen, dafür hast du ja dann den Speicherteiler


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> DDR3 1066 reicht komplett aus, selbst zum OCen, dafür hast du ja dann den Speicherteiler



Vom Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss her kommt der 1333er am besten weg.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vom Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss her kommt der 1333er am besten weg.



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, immerhin kostet DDR3 1333 mehr und bringt so gut wie keine Mehrleistung gegenüber DDR3 1066


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, immerhin kostet DDR3 1333 mehr und bringt so gut wie keine Mehrleistung gegenüber DDR3 1066



Du bekommst 2GB Markenspeicher DDR3 1333 für 29,09 Euro. Ich glaube da kann man schon von einem guten Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss sprechen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du bekommst 2GB Markenspeicher DDR3 1333 für 29,09 Euro. Ich glaube da kann man schon von einem guten Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss sprechen.



Wo? Hast du einen Link für mich?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wo? Hast du einen Link für mich?



OK, die Preise haben wieder angezogen, jetzt kostet er 29,74 Euro:

Mix Computerversand GmbH


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Dezember 2008)

Die Firma sagt mir nun gar nichts, deshalb würde ich nicht unbedingt von "Markenspeicher" sprechen außerdem ist nicht einmal sicher gestellt das drei Module davon auch im Triple-Channel laufen 


Das hier ist das günstigste 6GB Triple-Channel-Kit das ich bisher finden konnte:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1066 - takeMS DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1066 Tri-Kit

Verdammt ich hätte da 25€ sparen können hätte ich die Module anstelle der Kingston-Module genommen


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die Firma sagt mir nun gar nichts, deshalb würde ich nicht unbedingt von "Markenspeicher" sprechen außerdem ist nicht einmal sicher gestellt das drei Module davon auch im Triple-Channel laufen



Transcend darf man ruhig kennen, ist im Speicherkartenbereich die Nr. 2 nach Sandisk.
Im übrigen würde ich auf keinen Fall 1 GB Module kaufen, damit macht man sich ja die Tür zu den Speicher mal auf zu rüsten.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Transcend darf man ruhig kennen, ist im Speicherkartenbereich die Nr. 2 nach Sandisk.



Das hat doch nichts im entferntesten mit Arbeitsspeicher zu tun, sprich es sagt nichts darüber aus ob der Arbeitsspeicher von denen auch gut ist und im Triple-Channel läuft 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen würde ich auf keinen Fall 1 GB Module kaufen, damit macht man sich ja die Tür zu den Speicher mal auf zu rüsten.



Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben dass ich 1GB Module habe oder empfehle?


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (22. Dezember 2008)

Da hab ich aber ne Diskussion losgetreten .

Mal schauen wie sich die Speicherpreise in der ersten Januarwoche entwickeln. Vielleicht macht das die Entscheidung einfacher. Aber unter 1333Mhz wollte ich eigentlich nicht gehen mit dem Speicher.

Außerdem will ich auch ein bischen an der Taktschraube drehen.

Hat das gigabyte UD5 denn auch "nur" 2 Speicheteiler (6 & 8)? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es mehr hat und deshalb höheren Speichertakt zulässt.

Denn selbst bei nem Referenztakt von 175 wäre man mit nem 8er Speichermulti erst bei 1400Mhz und da lohnt sich doch noch der 1333er.

1600er würde sich erst bei nem Referenztakt von 200 einstellen und mal ehrlich, ich glaube nicht das ich den CPU so hoch bekomme.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts im entferntesten mit Arbeitsspeicher zu tun, sprich es sagt nichts darüber aus ob der Arbeitsspeicher von denen auch gut ist und im Triple-Channel läuft



Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben dass ich 1GB Module habe oder empfehle?



Sorry, war mein Fehler, ich dachte ich hätte 3 GB Tripple Cahnel Kit gelesen.


----------



## dbpaule (22. Dezember 2008)

Na IT-Passion, wilderst du also nicht nur bei P3D sondern auch hier! Dein System ist aber natürlich recht nett. Jetzt habe ich also 2x genau das gleiche von dir gelesen! Bisher hast du ja immer das teuerste und beste gekauft, was es gibt. Wirst du es denn niemals leid?

MfG, Paule

P.S.: Schonmal den Stromverbrauch gemessen?


----------



## JOJO (22. Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, konnte mich bis heute nicht entscheiden, auf die i7 zu switchen.

Das Board würde schon feststehen, allerdings kein ASUS aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen mit der Garantieabwicklung. Daher lieber das Giga.

Als i7 CPU tendiere ich zur 965, da ich nicht oder nur ungern übertakte.

Was allerdings (zumindest mich) stört:

- die hohe Stromaufnahme von CPU und Board

Auch stelle ich mir z.Z. die Frage, warum ich umrüsten sollte, da aktuell verfügbare GPU`s limitieren, oder aber bei X2 oder der 295, ich mir ein Mikroruckeln anschauen darf!?

Da ich selbst in der Entwicklung von elektronischen Steuerungen tätig bin, erlaube ich mir einmal folgendes Urteil:

Denke ich warte noch solange, bis die Hersteller es endlich einmal geschafft haben, Produkte marktreif zu installieren und nicht die User und Käufer als Beta Tester ansehen.

Unsere Kunden würden abspringen, wenn wir solche fehlerhaften Produkte auf den Markt bringen würden!

Ansonsten, ein superguter Thread! 

Gruß Jojo


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Dezember 2008)

Möchte mir auch einen core I7 (920) Kaufen da mein P4 2.53GHZ + radeon 9500pro ausgedient hat.....

aber welche Graka???? GTX 295 mit microruckler was ich echt nicht schön finde oder langt auch ne GTX 285 schon für die nächsten 2 Jahre??? (Games)

Und würde mir auch das Asus MoBo von ITpassion-de kaufen gibt es da bis jetzt sachen zu bemängeln??

Ram KLICK KLACK oder welche anderen Triple-Channel-Speicherkit's?


Und diesen noctua Lüfter den ihr habt.

was sagt ihr dazu?

Alternativen gerne gesehen...


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

Dein Sys is ja fast so gut wie meins xDDDD

Ne im Ernst, der i7 ist richtig nice...

Ich hab auch OCZ, nur halt 1600Mhz...nützt halt nicht allzu viel^^

@Wayne:
Noctua NH-U12p LGA1366, nur das ist das wahre (lukü) (besser als der Asus) 

GTX280, P-6T passt...

Mein SyS:
Rampage II Extreme
derzeit leider nur der boxed, war n bestellfehler, _wenn Gott gnädig ist_ hab ich ihn morgen^^
i7 920
XFX GTX280 XT
OZC 1600Mhz 6GB Tri-Kit (das vergoldete Low-Voltage dingens)
Lian LI PC A71-B
Be Quiet Dark power pro 750W (JAAA !)

...wenn der kühler da ist gibts beweisbilder  (derzeit hab ich nur eins wo alles ausgebaut ist, hab das selber nochmals verkabelt, kathoden rein, lüfter getauscht usw....hab das mittagessen dadurch verpasst^^)


----------



## steinschock (22. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal hier.

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Dezember 2008)

Graka wird dann wohl die GTX 285...

Noctua NH-U12p LGA1366 ist der Laut?? und das ist der beste Kühler oder wie??
nur Ram bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig.

@k4nt0n die hast du?? klick

und das Be Quiet Dark power pro 750W


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

jop, die hab ich...

KLICKALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit

Beim bestelldatum hat der aber noch ca. 250€ gekostet, der ist extrem runtergegangen (der corsair wäre nicht rechtzeitig gekommen, aber der ocz ist doch auch seehr nice^^)

Meiner Meinung nach schon...
derzeit der beste LuKühler fürn i7...
die SE LGA1366 kommt gleich mit 2 Lüftern, einer davon kostet norm. schon 15-20€

KLICK ... nur schlechte bewertungen übern Triton (ok, sind nur 2)
Ich werde mir sicher den Noctua holen, außer es kommt n Befestigungskit fürn IFX-14 (bis morgen )


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Dezember 2008)

Und mit den Ram zufrieden oder gibt es was zu bemängeln?

IFX-14???


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

Hab das Sys grad erst 24h am laufen (nicht mal^^....erst ab ca. 23h lief es ordentlich...nunja, was soll man machen ?)

Derzeit gabs 1 Bluescreen, diese dank dem boxed

Der Ram sieht sehr geil aus, von den Temps kann ich dir atm nix sagen, aber ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Sys...
verdammt schnell halt

Firefox startet eig. sofort nachm draufklicken, ist doch auch was geiles 

#edit#
IFX-14 ist der CPU-Kühler schlechthin


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar THX also achten das man CPU tray holt, da ich kühler usw. ja eh extra kaufe.

aber der ifx da ist doch nur ein kühler ohne lüfter oder??


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

Neeeiiiin

Hol ihn dir Boxed !!

Soweit ich weiß bekommste bei tray eher so zurückgeschickte usw., Boxed ist IMMER neu...ich würd mich nur mit was neuem zufrieden geben, die 5€ stören doch nicht 

Außerdem hast du ne längere Garantielaufzeit, wenn du ihn boxed holst (3 statt nur einem Jahr)...
(die ist dank oc aber sowieso gleich weg )

Ne Frage, der iz war bei mir ca. bei 2.89Ghz, würde Intel dies eig. als oc sehen ? War ja die eigene Technologie die das gemacht hat (falls bis morgen oder kA was passiert, bis ich den Lüfter hab und OCe^^)...


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Dezember 2008)

ooh OK also boxed.

Ka glaube nicht als OC bin mir aber nicht sicher, hast ja nix gemacht (oc)

hmm... aber dieser Kühler sieht ja mal geil aus (ifx)


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Bluescreen????????????

Hab mein System jetzt seit 2 Monaten (den ersten davon mit boxed-Lüfter) und konnte dieses Phänomen nie feststellen! Sicher das es am Lüfter liegen soll, oder bekommt deins System insgesamt "nicht genügend Luft zum atmen"?



My Sys:

i7-920@4,1Ghz
ASUS P6T Deluxe
6GB OCZ Reaper 10667 (6-6-6-18)
Sapphire HD 4870 X2


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Dezember 2008)

Was 4,1 Ghz und läuft echt stabil??


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

Bei 100% Last läuft das Ding bei diiirrrr ???

WTF ?

Belaste mal die 4 phys. plus die 4 virt. Kerne per Prime95

Genügend Luft war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon da, ohne Gehäuse gibts richtig viel Luft^^ (war grad beim Lüfterwechsel und wollte das Sys mal so rennen haben...)


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

ohne probs, hab seit ca. nem monat den noctua nh-u12p se 1366 drauf und hab damit no probs. system läuft unter vollast bei ca. 60-65 grad.


----------



## Nobsen (22. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch zur Main 

Und ein echt sauberer und hilfreicher thread


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

@FMstoned
komisch, ich werd mal schaun....
Wie findest du den Noctua (will das nicht ausschreiben^^) ?
Also bei 4.1Ghz 60-65° unter Volllast ist kein schlechter wert^^


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

prime 95 und 3dmark vantage wars ertse was ich nachm oc getestet habe und sys lief absolut stable. kann nur jedem den noctua empfehlen so lange noch keine referenzwerte des neuen zalman da sind.


My Sys:

i7-920@4,1Ghz
ASUS P6T Deluxe
6GB OCZ Reaper 10667 (6-6-6-18)
Sapphire HD 4870 X2


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

den lüfter kannst bei alternate oder mindfactory ordern.


My Sys:

i7-920@4,1Ghz
ASUS P6T Deluxe
6GB OCZ Reaper 10667 (6-6-6-18)
Sapphire HD 4870 X2


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

Hätte ihn gern vor Weihnachten, deshalb werd ich morgen evtl.
nach Wien fahren, in den Store von Alternate


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

na denn good luck und viel spass. mehr kann man von ner cpu zum 1/4 des preises von nem 965 nicht verlangen!


My Sys:

i7-920@4,1Ghz
ASUS P6T Deluxe
6GB OCZ Reaper 10667 (6-6-6-18)
Sapphire HD 4870 X2


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

Thx, wenn ich den morgen wirklich bekomme gibts Screens vom montieren (wird mein erster Kühler )
Wenn du den OCst erhöhst du auch den Datentransfer (oder kA was, das hab ich leider vergessen), oder ?
Also auf gut Deutsch:
Dein Prozzi ist besser als der 965  (hast aber sicher nen schönen erwischt)

#edit#
Ach du Schande, 1 Minute nur noch bis die File entpackt ist...beim alten PC hat das über 10 Minuten gedauert xD
Einfach nur Waaahhhnsinn, dieses Ding


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Datentransfer erhöht sich nur minimal, geht hauptsächlich um mögliche Rechenleistung ( heutzutage "fast" nicht ausreitzbar), man möchte halt nur das Optimum heraus holen. darum gehts doch, oder? Hab aber geraede gelesen dass du ne 280er drin hast, wenn du soviel wert auf Performance legst warum hast dir nicht gleich ne 4870x2 geholt? Oder bist Nvidia Enthusiast?


Edit: War das erste Modell was mir mein Händler vor Ort besorgen konnte (einer der ersten), ist bis heute noch der Referenzrechner!!!


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

naja für mich war es eigentlich kein Umstieg,
ich wollte eh einen Neuen PC noch kurz vor Weihnachten,ein Intel Q9xxx hätte es zwar auch getan,
aber wenn ich fast für das gleiche Geld einen schicken 
schnellen mit I7-920 und GTX 260 bekomme   , der gabz frisch  vom Werk kommt , mit vernünftigen PC Bord ist auch ok, 
habe ich nicht lange gezögert  und zugeschlagen ,
das witzige ist an diesem PC, der ist angegeben mit 
1 x DVD Rom und 1 x DVD-Brenner,
verbaut sind 2 x DVD-Brenner mit max 48 x speed , ist auch ok 
bei der Datensicherung ist dieser deutlich schneller als mein andere mit I9xxxx


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Ging mir ähnlich, hatte vorher nen athlon 64 3200+@ 2,4GHz (auch einer der ersten) mit ner x1950xt. Aber wozu nen neues auf nem auslaufenedem system aufbauen, von daher konnte es nur den i7 geben.


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich hab da n schönes Sys zusammengestellt xD
Wäre fast ne 2te GTX280 geworden, aber nur fast^^

Mir ist es lieber ich habe keine Mikroruckler und evtl. auch Probleme mit Games (nach Updates, nvidia zahlt ja schön), deshalb is es die GTX280 geworden...
die hat auch power ohne ende 

@amdintel
wozu 2 DVD-brenner ?
"fanz Frist"


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Kein Plan was ihr mit euren Mikrorucklern habt, zocke alle aktuellen Games und kann das Prob nicht feststellen (meine TFT macht zwar nur 1680x1050), ausser gta4 (inzwischen behoben) gibts auch keine probs.


----------



## Nikodemus (22. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch schon mal wunderbar an, ......bei welchem Takt sind die Latenzen ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Romeo

Also, die von mir genannten Latenzen bezogen sich out of box, der Speicher wurde mit 534,8 Mhz von Bordseite aus betrieben- also 1066er. Getestet habe ich 7-7-7-20 1T bei der Frequenz- läuft auch stabil.

Habe noch nicht weiter getestet, da ich erstmal mein Temp-Problem in den Griff kriegen wollte. Hat auch geklappt.

Fehler war folgender: Im windows-idle hatte ich akzeptable 29°C. Unter Last knallten mir die Temps nach oben weg. Habe jetzt den Noctua um 180° auf dem Sockel gedreht und siehe da: windows idle mit 29°C und nach einer Stunde prime95 mit 3.073 MHz liegen die Temps stabil bei 63°C. Für mich absolut ok. Nehme ich den Turbo-Mode raus und lass ihn mit 2,93 GHz laufen, líegt die Temperatur bei 59°C nach einer Stunde prime95- und damit genau da, was pcgh im Test gemessen hat  Die Kühlleistung des Noctua NH-C12p ist somit extrem abhängig von der Einbaurichtung. Da sollte man sich exakt ans Manual halten.

Weiterhin habe ich herausgefunden, daß Express Gate nicht der Übeltäter war. Das Problem wurde von EZ-Flash verursacht. Ich hatte vor der Installation von Windows mit EZ das Bios auf 1003 aktualisiert- über nen USB-Stick. Weiterhin hatte ich ne USB-Tastatur dran. Nach erfolgter Windows-Installation habe ich den Stick abgezogen und die Tastatur an den USB-Platz gehängt. Beim nächsten Booten suchte das Bord fortan immer den Stick( Searchíng for USB-MassStorage). Habe dann das Biosreset incl. Batterie raus durchgeführt. Seit dem läuft alles prima und stabil- auch mit Express Gate, aber wirklich brauchen tut man es nicht, da haste recht.


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

@FMstoned
Manche sehen sie, manche nicht, das ist von person zu person abhängig


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

@k4nt0n

Halte ich alles nur für Propaganda!!! Mein Bruder und meine 3 besten Freunde sind von dem System regelrecht begeistert und wir zocken regelmäßig, das "Prob" konnte bisher noch keiner feststellen und in den gängigen Tests hat die HD4870x2 definitiv mehr fps als die 280er, also woher soll das ruckeln kommen? Ruckeln tuts nur wenn die fps unter ca. 25 geraten und das ist bei der Karte bei aktuellen Spielen ausgeschlossen (bei 1680x1050)!


----------



## MR. Wayne (22. Dezember 2008)

Es ist 100% sicher das dual Grakas immer microrucker haben....

der eine merkt es der andere nicht.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich, hatte vorher nen athlon 64 3200+@ 2,4GHz (auch einer der ersten) mit ner x1950xt. Aber wozu nen neues auf nem auslaufenedem system aufbauen, von daher konnte es nur den i7 geben.


nen PC aufrüsten, da muss dann ein Neues Bord,
Neuer Ram Speicher DDR3 , Neue GK und Netzteil lohnt überhaupt nicht,  weil die Einzel Teile für den Endverbraucher erheblich teuer sind, als für den Hersteller ,  der so was Komplett anbietet , dem alten verkaufen und alles Neu, hat man mehr von (mache ich immer so ) , 
oder den alten als Ersatz PC behalten ? 
oder den Alten PC erlegen und als Einzel Teile verkaufen, 
gibt ja genug Leute die Ersatzteile suchen *g*
ist nur die Frage wo es mehr Geld für gibt ?


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Da mögen sich "die Geister scheiden". Leider hattest du noch nicht das Vergnügen ne 4870x2 zu testen ( du würdest kein ruckeln feststellen, da bin ich mir sicher. Da es einen Quantensprung zu bisherigen Dual-GPU-Karten darstellt, glaub mir). Dennoch habe ich das Gefühl das sich unsere Diskussion dem Thread entzieht, da es hier eigentlich um den i7 handelt, und er ist einfach der Hammer (speziell der 920er im Vergleich zum 965 - Preis/Leistung).


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

ich ziehe Nvidia generell gerne vor, 
weil mich das bei ATI stört das mit dem Treibern und 
diesem ATI Pannel , ich hatte schon die ein oder andere 
Fehlfunktion bei diesen ATI Karten bei Nvdia nie.
Was Games an geht , hört man hin und wieder mal, das diese mit dem NV Chip.,
besser unterstützt werden.


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

@ amdintel


Man sollte halt immer schauen ob das auswechseln der cpu, graka, ram ,sofern möglich den gewünschten effekt bringt! Dann kann es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll sein, z.Bsp. wenn nur 2 Komponenten ersetzt werden müssen/können um wieder vernünftige Leistug zu erzielen warum nicht.l
Hab bei meinem alten System nur 3x GraKa ausgetauscht und 1x Speicher verdoppelt und konnte alles bei nahezu vollen Einstellungen zocken!


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Datentransfer erhöht sich nur minimal, geht hauptsächlich um mögliche Rechenleistung ( heutzutage "fast" nicht ausreitzbar), man möchte halt nur das Optimum heraus holen. darum gehts doch, oder? Hab aber geraede gelesen dass du ne 280er drin hast, wenn du soviel wert auf Performance legst warum hast dir nicht gleich ne 4870x2 geholt? Oder bist Nvidia Enthusiast?



Falls du mich meinst, ich hatte grottenschlechte Erfahrungen mit der 7950GX2 und der 3870X2, denn selbst bei 62 FPS in UT3 wirken Drehungen unrund. Insofern wird mir wahrscheinlich sobald keine Ruckel-Doppel-Karte mehr in den Rechner kommen.

Im übrigen brauchts für 1680x1050 ohenhin keine Doppelwhopper das schafft auch eine GPU bei 1920/ 2560 siehts da schon anders aus. Aber bislang läuft alles ganz Ok mit der 280GTX und ab Januar wirds dann wohl eine 285GTX, mal schauen.


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

@ amdintel

Ist eben alles Geschmackssache. Bin jahrelang auf AMD CPU's abgefahren, da besser als Intel und genauso ist es bei GraKa's. Man muss halt schauen was man fürs Geld bekommt. Momentan gibts eben nix besseres als nen i7 und ne hd4870x2 (als single slot Lösung).


My Sys:

i7-920@4,1Ghz
ASUS P6T Deluxe
6GB OCZ Reaper 10667 (6-6-6-18)
Sapphire HD 4870 X2


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

da kannste eigentlich heute überhaupt nicht mehr viel machen, die Sockel werden zu schnell gewechselt, so das man fast alles Neu machen muss, also PCs die erst so 2-3 Jahre alt sind...  was wiederum kaum lohnt wenn man das mach nachrechnet .
versuch mal für ein AMD System Sockel 939 was schneller zu bekommen als eine X2 5000+ ?
Damals wurde gesagt , Zukunftsicher, das sagt man bei jedem Neuem Sockel,
kein Sockel ist in Wirklichkeit Zukunftsicher . Für den I7 wird es auch in 1 bis 2 Jahren wieder was besseres und Neues geben .


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

@ ITpassion-de

Die Probs mit der 3870x2 sind ja wohl bekannt nicht umsonst hat sich amd/ati die mühe gemacht diese fehler nicht zu wiederholen und das ist gelungen!


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> @ ITpassion-de
> 
> Die Probs mit der 3870x2 sind ja wohl bekannt nicht umsonst hat sich amd/ati die mühe gemacht diese fehler nicht zu wiederholen und das ist gelungen!



Was wurde denn außer der Leistung verbessert? Die lästigen Mikroruckler gibt es nach wie vor


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Die Probs mit der 3870x2 sind ja wohl bekannt nicht umsonst hat sich amd/ati die mühe gemacht diese fehler nicht zu wiederholen und das ist gelungen!



Vielleicht haben sie sich bei ATI bemüht aber leider kamen sie zu dem Schluss das gleiche Konzept noch einmal mit neuen GPUs umzusetzen (wieder mit Brückenchip) und dadurch ist das Ergebniss ebenso katastrophal.

Deshalb Doppelwhopper ohne mich.

Ist im übrigen ohnehin relativ sinnfrei, wenn man sich mal die Tests anschaut und dort insbesondere die min. Frames bei hohen Auflösungen betrachtet, das ist dann kein Microruckelproblem sondern eher ein Macroruckelproblem.


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

@ amdintel

Da muss ich dir Recht geben, gerade AMD hat mit den Sockel-Wechseln extrem überzogen. Was glaubst du warum ich für meinen 3200+ (So754, einer der ersten) kein Update mehr bekommen habe. Ich hoffe doch das Intel einen längeren Zeitraum auf dem LG1366 aufbaut.


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

@ ITpassion-de

Hast schon mal ne hd4870x2 getestet, bzw. in aktion gesehen???
Natürlich wurde einiges in Sacghen Anbindung, Chip-Architektur verbessert!


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das Intel einen längeren Zeitraum auf dem LG1366 aufbaut.



Das hoffe ich auch, ich würde nur zu gerne in zwei Jahren einen Core i7 in 32nm verbauen wenn es denn nötig ist, wobei mir der Core i7 920 bestimmt etwas mehr als zwei Jahre reichen sollte


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> @ amdintel
> 
> Da muss ich dir Recht geben, gerade AMD hat mit den Sockel-Wechseln extrem überzogen. Was glaubst du warum ich für meinen 3200+ (So754, einer der ersten) kein Update mehr bekommen habe. Ich hoffe doch das Intel einen längeren Zeitraum auf dem LG1366 aufbaut.



also PCs und Bords mit Sockel 939 wurden noch bis ende 2006 gern als Neu verkauft , dann kam  dieser AMP  oder wie der heißt?.. dann 2 und 2+ wohl? 
 also ich steige bei AMD schon lange nicht mehr durch und der , der heute seinen 1 bis 2 Jahre alten PC, mit besseres und einer schneller CPU aufrüsten will, ist heute der an geschissene  da bleibt dann nur noch OC über damit das ein oder andere Game nicht ruckelt , toll .


----------



## RomeoJ (22. Dezember 2008)

@Nikodemus

Danke für deine Ausführliche Erklärung...


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Mikroruckler nur Propaganda!!! Wie ich als 2-monatiger Tester
 nur feststellen konnte das es bei der neuen x2 Generation keine Probs mehr gibt, siehe hier:

R700 alias Radeon 4870X2 ohne Mikroruckler | Radeon 4870X2 without micro-shakes - News Archiv - ATi-Forum.de

4870X2 Mikroruckler - merkbar? - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

News: Mikroruckler - Ehemaliger ATI-Angestellter findet Lösung | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


etc.

dieses Problem ist seit der 4870x2 definitiv behoben!!!
wir können das gerne so weiter führen ihr nvidia-nerds!!!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> dieses Problem ist seit der 4870x2 definitiv behoben!!!
> wir können das gerne so weiter führen ihr nvidia-nerds!!!!



Das Problem ist weder bei ATI noch bei nVidia behoben. Im übrigen frage ich mich wie du das testen willst wenn du keine hohen Auflösungen fährst  ?!


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> dieses Problem ist seit der 4870x2 definitiv behoben!!!
> wir können das gerne so weiter führen* ihr nvidia-nerds!!!!*



Bitte mäßige doch deine Ausdrucksweise, Beleidigungen sind hier nicht erwünscht, desweiteren sind die Mikroruckler ein Problem von *ATI *und* Nvidia* 

Im Übrigen beweisen deine Links rein gar nichts, Computerbase ist im sogar da ganz anderer Meinung als du was die Mikroruckler betrifft:



> Die Leistung wird aber durch die immer noch vorhandenen Mikroruckler getrübt. Zwar fällt es mit der Radeon HD 4870 X2 schwer in FPS-Bereiche (etwa 25 FPS, variabel von Spiel zu Spiel) vorzudringen, in denen die Mikroruckler problematisch werden. *An dem Problem an sich hat sich aber nichts geändert. Da die Mikroruckler stark vom subjektiven Empfinden abhängig sind, raten wir jedem Käufer dazu, selber auszuprobieren, wie empfindlich er auf die unschönen Ruckler reagiert.*


http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...est_ati_radeon_hd_4870_x2/30/#abschnitt_fazit


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

>R700<  und die Leute die eine ältere habe,  können schon wieder eine Neue kaufen, weil das Geld so locker sitzt ?  oder nimmt der Hersteller die älteren zurück ?


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

OK. Ich möchte mich für den Ausdruck Nvidia-Nerds entschuldigen.

Dennoch sollte man anerkennen das dieses Prob unter der neuen Generation der Radeonkarten definitiv behoben ist (es ei denn man man sieht im ms-Bereich). Man sollte sich als nvidia-Besitzer einfach damit abfinden das AMD momentan (bis zum release der 295er, welche extrem schneller sein soll) einfach die stärkste Single-Slot-Lösung hat abfinden. Nichts dest trotz handelt dieser thread immer noch vom i7!!!


Edit:

Tut mir ja "wirklich" leid, dass ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe das auf nem 30" zu testen, hab leider nur nen 22" (1680x1050).


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte man anerkennen das dieses Prob unter der neuen Generation der Radeonkarten definitiv behoben ist (es ei denn man man sieht im ms-Bereich).



Das problem ist definitiv immernoch aktuelle, siehe Test der PCGH zur GTX295, da wurde im Nebensatz auch das vorhandene MR der 4870X2 erwähnt.
Im übrigen hoffe ich das du im ms Bereich sehen kannst, andernfalls solltest du niemals ein Fahrzeug bewegen.



FMstoned schrieb:


> Man sollte sich als nvidia-Besitzer einfach damit abfinden das AMD momentan (bis zum release der 295er, welche extrem schneller sein soll) einfach die stärkste Single-Slot-Lösung hat abfinden.



Wen interessiert denn das? Ist doch egal welcher Hersteller was anbietet, am Ende zählt nur welches Produkt wirlklich alltagstauglich gute Leistungen liefert ist und da disqualifizieren sich Doppelwhopperkarten nach wie vor.



FMstoned schrieb:


> Nichts dest trotz handelt dieser thread immer noch vom i7!!!



Also ich sehe das nicht so eng  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Tut mir ja "wirklich" leid, dass ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe das auf nem 30" zu testen, hab leider nur nen 22" (1680x1050).



Wenn du nicht das komplette Spektrum testen kannst dann soltest du nicht so absolute Aussagen treffen.


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

@ Dr. Cox


In deinem Link steht aber auch:

Es gibt Situationen, in denen ist die gemessene Leistung der ATi-Karte höher als die vom Spieler empfundene.

Die Dual-GPU-Karte überholt die GeForce GTX 280 von Nvidia in beinahe allen Anwendungen und vor allem unter hohen Qualitätseinstellungen spielend und rendert oft mehr als 50 Prozent schneller als der ehemalige Geschwindigkeitskönig. Darüber hinaus sind mit der Radeon HD 4870 X2 nun in manchen Spielen Qualitätseinstellungen wie acht-faches Anti-Aliasing in 2560x1600 flüssig wiederzugeben, woran vorher nicht zu denken war. Kurz gesagt: Die Performance der Radeon HD 4870 X2 ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Für die reinen Leistungs-Enthusiasten gibt es derzeit dennoch wahrlich keine bessere Grafikkarte als die Radeon HD 4870 X2, die mit einem Preis von etwa 420 Euro für die gebrachte Leistung gar nicht einmal so teuer ist. Kein anderer 3D-Beschleuniger kommt an diese hohe Geschwindigkeit heran.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Für die reinen Leistungs-Enthusiasten gibt es derzeit dennoch wahrlich keine bessere Grafikkarte als die Radeon HD 4870 X2, die mit einem Preis von etwa 420 Euro für die gebrachte Leistung gar nicht einmal so teuer ist. Kein anderer 3D-Beschleuniger kommt an diese hohe Geschwindigkeit heran.



Und keine SingleGPU Karte hat derart massive einbrüche bei den MinFrames und ruckelt derart stark, so dass die gemessenen Frames sich "gefühlt" null wiederspiegeln. Ist halt eine reine Benschmarkkarte.


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Macht euch nix draus sobald die 295er verfügbar ist, werd ich sie mir holen und dann denk ich sind wir wieder auf einem Nenner, es sei denn ATI legt nach. Von daher wünsch ich euch ein Frohes Fest!!!


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und keine SingleGPU Karte hat derart massive einbrüche bei den MinFrames und ruckelt derart stark, so dass die gemessenen Frames sich "gefühlt" null wiederspiegeln. Ist halt eine reine Benschmarkkarte.



Da muss ich dir absolut recht geben


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Ach  ja, welcher Mensch nimmt beim spielen MR, im ms-Bereich, wahr ???
> Muß ein verd..... Wunderkind sein !!!



Ich vermute das kann jeder normal intelligente Mensch, falls du es nicht wahrnehmen kannst, würde ich mir ggfs. mal Gedanken machen.



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Dieser Thread geht mir mächtig gegen den Strich !!!



Dann lies doch einfach nicht mit.


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Muss H2O Cooling Recht geben, schließlich handelt es sich um einen thread für den i7 und mir kann keiner erzähle das man auf 2560x1600 mit "einer" 280er aktuelle Games in höchster Auflösung und vollen Details zocken kann. Von daher ist dieser Thread völlig außer Kontrolle geraten!!!


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und keine SingleGPU Karte hat derart massive einbrüche bei den MinFrames und ruckelt derart stark, so dass die gemessenen Frames sich "gefühlt" null wiederspiegeln. Ist halt eine reine Benschmarkkarte.


gröhl   naja mir wäre es auch egal wer ist Hersteller ist, wenn ich nicht so schlechte Erfahrungen mit ATI gemacht hätte  und irgendwie habe ich auch nicht die lust alle 6 Wochen die GK im PC tauschen zu müssen z.b.  aus Erfahrungen lernt man, naja sollen doch die Leute ihr gelobtes Teil Verteidigungen, finde ich immer wieder lustig


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Muss H2O Cooling Recht geben, schließlich handelt es sich um einen thread für den i7 und mir kann keiner erzähle das man auf 2560x1600 mit "einer" 280er aktuelle Games in höchster Auflösung und vollen Details zocken kann. Von daher ist dieser Thread völlig außer Kontrolle geraten!!!



Ich kann nicht alle Games auf 2560 mit allen Details spielen, nur alle meine Games mit Ausnahme von Crysis und GTA IV (die zocke ich nur mit 1920x1200). Wenn du es bezweifelst bist du herzlich eingeladen dir vorort ein Bild von der Realität zu machen.

Ein paar "Ihr Zeug auf Teufel komm raus Verteidiger" sind ausser Kontrolle geraten, dem Thread hingegen geht es super  .


----------



## FMstoned (22. Dezember 2008)

Das möchte ich nicht bezweifeln, nur wie voran schon erwähnt: an ati oder nvidia scheiden sich die geister, und ma sollte einfach anerkennen das ati momentan die schnellste und leistungsfähigste karte stellt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Das möchte ich nicht bezweifeln, nur wie voran schon erwähnt: an ati oder nvidia scheiden sich die geister, und ma sollte einfach anerkennen das ati momentan die schnellste und leistungsfähigste karte stellt.



Das steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte. Jeder weiß das man mit Doppelwhopper Karten die besten Benchmarkergebnisse (und MR) bekommt.
Und wer die Karte zusammentackert ist auch nur für Hardcoremarkenfans interessant.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2008)

H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Und was hat Sehen mit Intelligenz zu tun ???



Ich denke mal das müsstest du doch von uns allen am besten wissen, denn du hast dieses Argument schliesslich mit eingebracht  .


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Dezember 2008)

Geiler PC mit geiler Leistung find ich gut. Und dazu noch der Passender Monitor was will man mehr. Da hast du ordentlich geblecht, aber mit dem PC habst du bestimmt lange freude. 

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## k4nt0n (22. Dezember 2008)

Das gibts doch nich...

hier gehts um den i7, nicht um MR und GTX280 vs HD4870x2, die *nur preislich* in derselben Klasse sind, nicht leistungstechnisch.

GTX280 - Singe GPU
HD4870x2 - DUal GPU
merkt ihr den Unterschied ?
Vergleichen müsste man HD4870x2 und Hybrid SLI GTX280, da gewinnt das letztere zweifelslos.

@FMstoned
Was ist mit der Quadro FX5800 ? Nun gut, das kann man wiederum nicht vergleichen, allerdings hat diese Karte richtiiiiggg Power (kostet uach 2-3k€)
Außerdem, ATi stellt die leistungsstärkste Dual GPU Karte, nVidia die stärkste Single Core - aus !

Leute, wisst ihr eig. was ihr alles wahrnehmt ?
Sicher nicht nur 25-30 Bilder pro Sekunde ...
Unterbewusst nimmt man viel mehr auf...

Und wenn ihr alle so "hinige" Augen sowie Gehirn habt, versucht ihr bei nem Frontalcrash nicht zu bremsen oder was ? (je nach situation...)

MR:
Die Zeit-Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Frames variieren sehr stark, das wird je nach Person als ruckeln empfunden...

by the way:
i7 = geil
i7 = future (bis morgen zumindest )
i7 = das Thema des Threads....


----------



## aonmeister (22. Dezember 2008)

Habe mal so alles durchgelesen.
Bin auch so im jahr ein paar mal am umsteigen auf ein neues system.
Habe mich fürs Gigabyte board entschieden
Den Core i7 2666ghz
Und Patriot Speicher mit 1600ghz Tripple
Da es bei mir nicht so ums zocken geht ,obwohl ich sehr gerne spiele (im moment nur Left 4 Dead Uncut )
Es geht mir beim Core i7 ums Basteln eines neuen system und zu testen,
und ich hab auch gerne ein schnellen Videoschitt .(Rendern bei Videoschnitt und die gesamt.)
Den die leistung in spielen ist nich mehr sehr ausagekräftig wenn man sich die ganzen bech mal anschaut bei Cpu und auch bei Gpu
Einmal ist der CPU (Intel gegen Intel) vorn oder einmal die Gpu(ATi-Nvidia).
Nö ich habs gern wenn ich mal wieder basteln kann für mich.
Mein Q9450 zwar nicht schlecht und sicher nicht viel weniger leistung aber mein Board ist fürn Ar....(Striker2 780i)
So ein schlechtes Mainboard hatte ich noch nie.
Darum habe ich mich gleich fürn Core i7 entschieden.
Das was mich etwas stört ist der kleine L2 cache weil doch die meisten programme sehr von im Profitiern wird sich aber bald ändern.
Aber die neuen Funktionen sprechen ja für sich DDR 3 bis zu 20gb
also 6gb kann man schon brauchen bei VS.
Sli und Crossefire auf einen board.
Hatte zweimal eines (Sli)aber das mit den Micro ruckler geht mir am Ar..
Wenn sich aber Pysx durchsetzt das was wircklich super Engine hat kann ich eine für Pysx berchnugen verwenden habe sogar noch eine richtige Pysx karte von Asus.
Obwohl Havok engine auch nicht schlecht ist aber nicht so aufwendig.
Habe die kommenten Pysx spiel schon gesehen wahnsinn
Sorry schweife zu viel vom Thema ab.
Der core i7 wollte ich noch sagen wird seine wahre stärke erst mit denn Spielen 2009 zeigen auch wie Amd´´s neuer.Weil die programierung anders sein muss und die Virtuellen kerne auch mal zum einsatz kommen werden (Alan Wake und besonders OP Flashpoint 2)
Wäre aber nicht das klein geld hat und ein Q6600 oder ein eine 8000 serie von intel hat würde ich abraten.
Den mit Windows 7(ende 2009 anfang 2010) kommen dann auch schon die Q6 und Q8 vielleicht auch schon in 32NM.
Aber anderer seit bis dahinn kann weiss gott was sein.
Bei einer Frau wartet mann auch nicht bis auf Nächstes Jahr ob was besseres fürs Bett kommt.

Euer Jahres Freak Aonmeister


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du willst, dann kann ich gerne noch einmal einen Thread aufmachen mit meinem Gigabyte EX58-UD5


----------



## marduk (23. Dezember 2008)

Welchen CPU-Kühler benutzt du denn jetzt eigentlich?

Hab jetzt auch meinen i7 und steh noch vor der Qual der Wahl der Kühler.
Habe EKL Alpenföhn angefragt, da ich von dem GroßClockner auf 775 begeistert war, anfang Januar soll es ien 1366 Kit für Großclockner geben und wohl Ende Januar soll der Alpenföhn Brocken für 1366 rauskommen.

Bist du zufrieden mit deinem jetzigen Kühler?

MFG,
marduk


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2008)

FMstoned schrieb:


> Das möchte ich nicht bezweifeln, nur wie voran schon erwähnt: an ati oder nvidia scheiden sich die geister, und ma sollte einfach anerkennen das ati momentan die schnellste und leistungsfähigste karte stellt.



toll und zum Mond fliegen  kann man damit auch  
Mal ganz im Ernst ! 
Aus der Sicht als Gamer,
was habe ich von so einer Karte, wenn ein Teil meiner Games nur mit Einschränkungen   läuft , da kann ich auch eine billig Karte kaufen statt dieser ! Und spare dann nicht nur an der Karte ,sondern an den Strom Kosten auch noch gleicht mit .
Und was nutzten mir irgendwelchen Bench Tests, die  mich  zwar zum kauf einer solchen KArte bewegen  haben ,  das in der Praxis das eher etwas anderes aussieht (Games),
 und dann noch den Fehler mit dem Video End Coder ,  sicherlich war diese Idee des Herstellers eine andere, als diese in der Praxis ist , 
dieser als nutzloser Ballast nun sein dar sein fristet , 
weil der ATI Treiber das  scheinbar nicht unterstützt .. ? Tcha ?  

spezielle Einstellungen für Games und BechMarks fehlen doch bei den ATI digern  ebenfalls ?
( wo man das das ein oder andere Game das man auf seinem PC hat, noch ein mal gesondert anpassen kann) 

Und das Thema GK hat in gewisser weise schon was mit dieser CPU zu tun , zu mindest möchte man doch sein Neues System voll nutzten können und nicht in Eingeschränkter Form,
dafür war doch alles teuer genug .


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2008)

marduk schrieb:


> Welchen CPU-Kühler benutzt du denn jetzt eigentlich?



Falls die Frage an mich gericht sein sollte, bei mir werkelt ein Noctua, sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2008)

warum haben diese GK eigentlich zwei Strom Anschlüsse ? hat meine GTX 260 auch .


----------



## VirusSXR (23. Dezember 2008)

Weil sie leider extrem Stromhungrig sind...

@ NF200

Ich kann euch sagen, dass dieser Chip auf dem ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution drauf ist und echte 16x/16x/16x fahren kann, was die jetztigen X58 Boards nicht packen.


----------



## Standeck (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi IT,

wo dein System so schön von der Seite drauf ist: Gibts das Cosmos S mit Window Kit oder ist das nur offen? Sieht echt super aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2008)

Standeck schrieb:


> wo dein System so schön von der Seite drauf ist: Gibts das Cosmos S mit Window Kit oder ist das nur offen? Sieht echt super aus.



Erstmal Danke. Auf dem Bild ist die Seitenwand offen. Ob es ein Windowkit gibt kann ich nicht mit bestimmtheit sagen. Aber da man einen Lüfter in der Seitenwand hat würde ich dazu tendieren zu sagen, dass es ab Werk wohl eher kein Windowkit gibt.


----------



## Reigenspieler (23. Dezember 2008)

Ne frage, du hast doch bisher immer gesagt, du würdest nichts von OC halten, warum machst du es dann plötzlich?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2008)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Ne frage, du hast doch bisher immer gesagt, du würdest nichts von OC halten, warum machst du es dann plötzlich?



Ein Forenmitglied bei P3D hat mich vor einem Jahr vom Übertakten überzeugt und da ich für seriöse Argumente immer offen bin takte ich seit einem Jahr ganz konservativ meine CPUs (nur FSB/ Busclock Erhöung ohne Voltage Manipulationen).


----------



## Michisauer (23. Dezember 2008)

Also, was mir immer wieder auffällt, was auch in allen bis jetzt gelesenen Tests offensichtlich ist:
Alle Programme, die mit der Erhöhung der Kernzahl ihre Leistung steigern ziehen aus den möglichen 8 Threads einen enormen Vorteil.
Spiele sind nicht deutlich schneller, also für Gamer noch (ich sage extra noch, denn es werden andere kommen) nicht der Renner. Desletzt fürn Kumpel noch n Sys mit nem Q9550 aufm P5Q Deluxe zusammengestellt. Mit ner GTX 280 komm ich auch an die Benches locker ran, aber eben auch bei nem Takt von 3,4 GHZ. Da im Rechner aber 2 HD4870 X2 stecken (Geld zuviel), liegen die tatsächlichen Ergebnisse doch deutlich höher. Der Q9550 wird seit knapp 1 Monat nun sogar mit 3,9 GHZ betrieben: In Spielen is das Sys echt TOP.

Also, wenn ich im Moment nen PC kaufen würde, dann nen Q9550 auf dem P5Q Deluxe mit ner GTX 295 (sobald erhältlich).


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2008)

Michisauer schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich im Moment nen PC kaufen würde, dann nen Q9550 auf dem P5Q Deluxe mit ner GTX 295 (sobald erhältlich).



Ist zwar grundsätzlich eine gute Kombination. Aber was man ggfs. bedenken sollte ist, dass man bei Games mit dem i7 in etwa gleichschnell oder schneller bei gleichem Takt ist und der Leistungsvorteil von Game zu Game immer weiter in Richtung des i7 gehen wird. Wie man ja auch jetzt schon relativ schön bei GTA IV sehen kann.

Dazu kommt noch das die meisten User nicht nur zocken. Und wenn ich die Aufgabenverteilung bei mir sehe (ca. 4 Stunden zocken pro Monat/ 40 Stunden arbeiten/ der Rest ist idle und surfen) dann lohnt sich der Prozi ab der ersten Betriebssekunde.


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2008)

ja die sind   schneller, kann man so sagen,
wenn man z.b. nur ein Kern hat und dieser mit einer 
Anwendung bei 99 % System LAst angelangt ist,
wird alles allmählich etwas langsamer (Daten Stau)
bei einer mehr Kern verteil sich alles besser und die gesamte Last aller Kerne ist vielleicht nur bei 15 % ,
was dann das OS und andere Anwendungen weniger abbremst so ungefähr kann man das vergleichen ?
trotzdem nützt das alles nicht viel der Flaschenhals ist immer noch die Festplatte,
 die dann  wieder alles abbremst bei lese und Schreibzugriffen , eine super schnelle 
SSD braucht man eigentlich  für so eine CPU, also wenn man da richtig mit  arbeitet 
und z.b. mehrere Darein packt .

Aber nicht jeder braucht so eine CPU und kann diese 
wirklich voll nutzten, aber wenn einem der PC eh wichtig 
ist, schadet es nicht etwas mehr zu haben .


----------



## marduk (23. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falls die Frage an mich gericht sein sollte, bei mir werkelt ein Noctua, sieht so aus: ...



Bist du zufrieden mit dem Kühler? Was für Temperaturen macht er und bei welcher Lautstärke?

Ich find ihn halt ziemlich teuer... ich schlage nach Neujahr zu!


----------



## VirusSXR (23. Dezember 2008)

Muss auch sagen, dass das System echt gut ist und auch die Arbeitsleistung ist gut, vorallem wenn man übertaktet, kommt man bald auf ein Level mit dem deutlich teureren 965XE...

Man muss eben wissen was man mit seinem Geld anfängt.


----------



## radeonx2900 (23. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ungern. Wie wäre es mit Games die keinen Augenkrebs hervorrufen ?



wie wärs ma mit gta 4
das gehäuse gefällt mir ma gar net so ungemoddet


----------



## k4nt0n (23. Dezember 2008)

@marduk

Ich finde den nicht so teuer....
die andren High-End LuKühler kosten ja auch 50+ € (wenn man den Gro CLockner dazuzählt gibts halt ne Ausnahme) nur z.B. beim IFX-14 ist noch kein Lüfter dabei...
Bei den andren norm. nur 1er
Sodala, hier liegen aber *ZWEI (2)* Noctua Kühler drinnen und ich hab grad welche laufen (nicht die fürn Kühler, meine hätten nen zu geringen statischen Druck, fördern dafür seehr viel)
die 2 Noctua laufen @1200rpm und ich höre sie nicht...der boxed kühler und die 3 Nanoxia sind nicht greade die leisesten (die Nanoxia laufen bei 1400 bzw. ca. 1000, den einen 1400 hört man aber nicht wirklich)

Beim Kühler sind 2 NF-P12 dabei... einer kostet schon 20 (!!!!) Euro (@alternate) !
2 kosten demnach 40€
Die Kühlleistung ist top, was will man mehr ?

Außerdem hat Noctua sehr hochwertige Verpackungen, wo eig. recht viel beiliegt...du zahlst für (österreische; wir sind halt die Besten^^) Qualität..


----------



## Mexdus (23. Dezember 2008)

@IT-Passion
Wie läufts GTA eigentlich bei Dir? In durchschnittlichen FPS? Wie stark ist der i7 ausgelastet?

Gruß Mex


----------



## marduk (23. Dezember 2008)

k4nt0n schrieb:


> @marduk
> Außerdem hat Noctua sehr hochwertige Verpackungen, wo eig. recht viel beiliegt...du zahlst für (österreische; wir sind halt die Besten^^) Qualität..




stimmt, wo dus sagst müsste ich eigntlich die österrichische Qualität kaufen, bin ja selbst halb-österreicher


----------



## gogle (23. Dezember 2008)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Ram?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information


----------



## VirusSXR (23. Dezember 2008)

Würde ich ehrlich gesagt die Finger von lassen.

Kauf Dir lieber anderen Ram.


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Dezember 2008)

Ihr core i7 besitzer wie läuft bei euch die hardware bei Vista 64bit? habe etwas schlechtes gelesen:



> Am Ende bleibt festzuhalten: Die Hardware ist Spitzenklasse, sie wurde offensichtlich nicht mit Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit validiert. Es bleibt ein sehr gutes Produkt, bei dem lediglich der astronomische Preis für Schwindelgefühle sorgt.


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

also ich selber nutze auch Vista 64x zu Hause und habe echt keine Probs mit der HW..

Die 6 GB Ram werden ohne murren erkannt, desweiteren läuft die CPU auch ohne mucksen unter Vista.

Nunja, in wie fern soll denn Probleme entstehen..??

Ich nutze Vista Home Prem 64x..


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Dezember 2008)

KP wie es halt oben steht, aber dann ist ja gut 

edit: MSI MoBo soll schlecht sein.....

MSI MoBo test probs


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2008)

das einziehst`e was Probleme macht,
 die total veralteten Linux Vers. wie Knopix
 aus der Stein Zeit, wo grade der 486 PC erfunden wurde,   so wie die PC-HW DVD Seite 2. 
das Notfall System;   die laufen nämlich auf einem Intel Q9xxx und neuerem Intel Chips auch nicht, 
da hat aber nicht Intel gepennt, sondern die Hersteller und Programmierer dieser veralteten Linux Sachen ,
den  das offenbar schitt egal ist, das heute die Leute auch mal ein Neues System haben ?
für mich ein Grund mehr Linux zu meiden !
(anderer Kommerzielle Hersteller wie  Paragon, der HDD Manager, Backup2007/2008 ,
 funzelt ohne mucken), auch mit Vista 32, 64 Bit habe ich nicht ausprobiert ?


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Dezember 2008)

der i7 hat ja 4 cpu's, was machen den die 4 simulierten? das verstehe ich nicht ganz das
kann doch nicht mit den ''echten'' cpu's verglichen werden bzw. können doch nicht die gleiche Leistung haben.

http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/gmtsoq7t/4.jpg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Ihr core i7 besitzer wie läuft bei euch die hardware bei Vista 64bit? habe etwas schlechtes gelesen:
> 
> 
> > Am Ende bleibt festzuhalten: Die Hardware ist Spitzenklasse, sie wurde offensichtlich nicht mit Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit validiert. Es bleibt ein sehr gutes Produkt, bei dem lediglich der astronomische Preis für Schwindelgefühle sorgt.


*@MR.Wayne*
Wenn du schon ohne Quellangabe zitierst, dann bitte vollständig. Sonst kommts zu Missverständnisse.
Richtig lautender Text:


> Am Ende bleibt festzuhalten: Die Hardware ist Spitzenklasse, *die Software hingegen noch unausgereift* - und sie wurde offensichtlich nicht mit Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit validiert. Es bleibt ein sehr gutes Produkt, bei dem lediglich der astronomische Preis für Schwindelgefühle sorgt.


Quelle: Au-Ja! - Im Test: MSI Eclipse SLI, Luxus-Platine für Intels Core i7 - 22/22


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Dezember 2008)

ja und trotzdem gibt es beim MSI MoBo probs....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> ja und trotzdem gibt es beim MSI MoBo probs....


Was für Probleme? Und bei welchen MSI Boards?


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2008)

das gleiche wohl wie bei den älteren  6xx (HT) CPUs aber in verbesserte form , das kann ja bei dem ein oder anderem PC abschalten das HT  also auf diesen siminierten CPUs kann man genau so wie früher auf einem Simulieren Kern ein Programm laufen lassen .
Das HT  bei dem I7 soll  wohl wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, die Reaktion der cpu  verbessern,  weil die  immer ein wenig braucht bis  die höher taktet ?
so richtige Technische Daten darüber und die Vorteile, sucht man im Web  genau so vergebens,  wie Benchmark Tests darüber .. Einzelheiten ..?
vielleicht ist die CPU noch zu Neu ?  eher findet man Preise und Shops


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Dezember 2008)

@SpaM_BoT Steht doch alles in der Quellenangabe  

mich würde jetzt sehr eine Antwort zu dieser Frage Interessieren:



> der i7 hat ja 4 cpu's, was machen den die 4 simulierten? das verstehe ich nicht ganz das
> kann doch nicht mit den ''echten'' cpu's verglichen werden bzw. können doch nicht die gleiche Leistung haben.
> 
> http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/gmtsoq7t/4.jpg


Wenn es einer zufällig weiß. 

edit: @amdintel ja ich finde dazu iwi auch nix, nur das halt 4 simuliert werden.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Steht doch alles in der Quellenangabe





> Im Großen und Ganzen konnte uns das MSI Eclipse SLI begeistern, denn diese Hauptplatine kombiniert eine mustergültige Ausstattung mit einer vorbildlichen Stabilität und einer beeindruckenden Performance.


Quelle: KLICK
Wo gibts da Probleme mit diesem MSI Board?


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Dezember 2008)

@SpaM_BoT

so sieht das wenigstens Sinnvoll aus die Aussagen..


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Dezember 2008)

> doch zumindest unter Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit wollte uns die X-Fi keine Freude bereiten: Der Klang war verzerrt, bei höheren Lautstärken übersteuert und die mitgelieferte Software - inklusive Mixer und Konfiguration - verweigerte die Zusammenarbeit. MSI bietet lediglich veraltete Treiber an, die aktuellen Treiber von Creative erkennen hingegen keine kompatible Soundkarte. Schade, aber so macht die X-Fi keinen Spaß.



zb. schlechte veraltete Treiber eine sache von vielen.... X-Fi Der Klang war verzerrt....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> > doch zumindest unter Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit wollte uns die X-Fi keine Freude bereiten: Der Klang war verzerrt, bei höheren Lautstärken übersteuert und die mitgelieferte Software - inklusive Mixer und Konfiguration - verweigerte die Zusammenarbeit. MSI bietet lediglich veraltete Treiber an, die aktuellen Treiber von Creative erkennen hingegen keine kompatible Soundkarte. Schade, aber so macht die X-Fi keinen Spaß.
> 
> 
> zb. schlechte veraltete Treiber eine sache von vielen.... X-Fi Der Klang war verzerrt....


Da gehts um die Creative X-Fi basierende Soundkarte... und nicht um das Board MSI Eclipse SLI.
Also, wo gibts denn nun Probleme mit diesem Board?


----------



## k4nt0n (23. Dezember 2008)

Nunja, meine SupremeF X-Fi wird auch nicht grad so toll erkannt 
Die ganzen Creative Tools wollen nicht starten...(also aufm RIIE)

Ich use Home Premium 64BiT....und was für Probs mit dem i7 ???
Läuft eig. so gut wie einwandfrei, auch nach 2 Stunden Crysis kein Murren (Crysis belastet ja nicht alle 8 (phys. + virt.) kerne zu 100% )


----------



## steinschock (23. Dezember 2008)

Zu HT.

Beim HT werden der Anwendung 8 Kerne angezeigt obwohl nur 4 vorhanden sind.
Dazu wurden einige Einheiten auf der CPU verdoppelt wie Ein- und Ausgabepuffer.
D.h es gibt 4 echte Kerne und 8 Ein- und Ausgabeeinheiten.
Der Vorteil ist dann das der Echte Kern einfach den nächsten Thread Abarbeiten kann ohne warten zu müssen bis der Eingabepuffer geleert und neu Gefüllt wird.

Dies ist eine sehr vereinfachte Darstellung.

Da die zusätzlichen Einheiten nur ca 10% Chipfläche beanspruchen ist die Technologie bei entsprechenden Anwendungen sehr Effizient.


----------



## MR. Wayne (23. Dezember 2008)

@steinschock THX super erklärt danke. 

@SpaM_BoT wenn du bei deiner Meinung bleibst, bitte kaufe dir dieses Super MSI board... ich werde mich hüten und kaufe das gute alte Asus P6T Deluxe oder Asus Rampage II Extreme


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke. Auf dem Bild ist die Seitenwand offen. Ob es ein Windowkit gibt kann ich nicht mit bestimmtheit sagen. Aber da man einen Lüfter in der Seitenwand hat würde ich dazu tendieren zu sagen, dass es ab Werk wohl eher kein Windowkit gibt.



Klar gibt es ein Window-Kit:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - COSMOS Serie » Window-Seitenteil für Cooler Master Cosmos (RC-1000-KSN-GP)


----------



## Nikodemus (23. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> @steinschock THX super erklärt danke.
> 
> @SpaM_BoT wenn du bei deiner Meinung bleibst, bitte kaufe dir dieses Super MSI board... ich werde mich hüten und kaufe das gute alte Asus P6T Deluxe oder Asus Rampage II Extreme


 
"Alt"?? Was heißt hier "alt"??? 

Man, doch nicht jetzt schon, ich habs doch gerade erst ne Woche....

Ich kann zum aktuellen MSI nix sagen, bin aber über mehrere MSI und zuletzt XFX 780i zu meinem ersten (alten ) Asus-Board gekommen und muß sagen, vom Layout und den Bios-Funktionen ist das P6T deluxe echt top. Da merkst Du wirklich, daß Asus schon einige Boards auf den Markt gebracht hat und das da entsprechende Erfahrung hintersteckt.

Ich fang echt so langsam an, mich in das Ding zu verlieben- hätte ich vorher auch nicht unbedingt gedacht.


----------



## VirusSXR (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bleibe ebenfalls bei ASUS, und zwar dem ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution.
Es ist das wohl geilste Board für den i7 aufm Markt, zwar auch mit das teuerste, aber beim Unterbau habe ich noch nie gespart. Es gibt den super NF 200 Chip, der auch das "echte" Triple SLI möglich macht. Zudem hat es >NUR< PCIe x16 Schnittstellen auf der Platine, was auch Sinn macht, wenn man viele Erweiterungskarten auf Basis einer PCIe x8 Schnittstelle mit einbaut.

Es macht einfach Spaß damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2008)

Problem stelle sich meist in  den  ersten Tage heraus,
habe   ein MSI  mit SL aber ein anderes , 
den PC  habe ich seit ca. 3 Wochen,  in diesen dann eine 
TV Karte HP 4000 und noch ne Modem Karte rein, 
das gesamte System läuft sehr zuverlässig , 
so wie ich es von einem Neuem System auch erwarte. Qualität des Sound Chips ist ok


----------



## gogle (24. Dezember 2008)

ich dachte Core i7 4 kern

EVEREST zeigt aber 8 kern?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Dezember 2008)

gogle schrieb:


> ich dachte Core i7 4 kern



4 physikalische Kerne welche über 8 logische Kerne (HT) verwendet werden. D.h. du kannst 8 Threads parallel ausführen und hast unter anderem eine bessere Auslastung der physikalischen Kerne.


----------



## gogle (24. Dezember 2008)

ich wollte neu NT kaufen,aber was sehe ich da,das system läuft 
auch mit meine alte NT 380 watt TAGAN.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> @SpaM_BoT wenn du bei deiner Meinung bleibst, bitte kaufe dir dieses Super MSI board... ich werde mich hüten....


Wozu soll ich mir dieses MSI Board kaufen?
Ich wollte nur deine Falschaussagen richtig stellen
Denn es kann nicht angehen das jemand wie Du sagt: "MSI MoBo soll schlecht sein..." und dann auch noch zu diesem Test verlinken.
In diesem Test ist keine Rede von irgendwelchen Problemen mit diesem Mainboard.
Zumal im Fazit in diesem Test "Die Hardware ist Spitzenklasse" steht.
Also..., wenn es Probleme mit diesem MSI Board gibt, dann beweise es. Aber erfinde nicht einfach Sachen die nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## k4nt0n (24. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Es ist das wohl geilste Board für den i7 aufm Markt, zwar auch mit das *teuerste*, aber beim Unterbau habe ich noch nie gespart.



Rampage II Extreme und das sind gleich teuer 

Beides geile Mainboards, deins hat wie du bereits gesagt hast "echtes Triple SLI", aber ich z.B. brauch kein Triple SLI, deshalb wurde es das RIIE (ist das eig. schon draußen, deins, ich merk mir den Namen einfach nicht)


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem BIOS wie sich der Speicher konfigurieren lässt:

Alles auf Automatik:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manuell auf Busclock 133 MHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manuell auf Busclock 166 MHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manuell auf Busclock 180 MHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man auf den Bildern ganz gut erkennen kann verändert sich der mögliche Speichertakt parallel zur Busclock.


----------



## kassra (24. Dezember 2008)

Wann werden die Preise denn fallen? Immoment sind die für mich noch nicht bezahlbar...!


----------



## k4nt0n (24. Dezember 2008)

@IT-Passion

Sagmal, findest du nicht auch, dass die deutsche Übersetzung des BIOS nicht gerade gut gelungen ist ? 

Ein paar Sachen Englisch, ein paar Deutsch, ich glaub die DRAM Timing Control ist leicht verdeutscht^^....hab das BIOS aber gleich wieder auf English umgestellt, damit ich kapier, was da steht (beim deutschen fehlt da glaub ich das Prädikat)


----------



## VirusSXR (24. Dezember 2008)

@k4nt0n

Ja, mein Board ist schon draußen und ich habe knapp 350 Bunte Zettel dafür übern Ladentisch wandern lassen... Habe die Zettel zwar vermisst, aber nachdem ich es eingebaut habe nicht mehr


----------



## k4nt0n (24. Dezember 2008)

350 Bunte Zettel ?
Die 1€ Scheine gibts doch (noch) gar nicht (wurden zumindest mal irgendwo angesprochen) 

(Ich weiß natürlich was du meinst...)

@alternate (ich weiß, ich hab mich auf diesen Shop fixiert, aber der ist halt "nur" 35km von mir zu Hause entfernt und hat ne große Auswahl ) kosten beide 359€


----------



## VirusSXR (24. Dezember 2008)

Für ca. 315€ bei Geizhals gelistet.


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> *Denn es kann nicht angehen das jemand wie Du sagt*



soso also jemand wie ich darf keine meinung haben, obwohl in der Quelle ausdrücklich steht, das zb. die Soundkarte crap ist???? lol witzbold


----------



## Xava (25. Dezember 2008)

killaaaaahhhhhhh, coole bilder... , aber wieso ALLES 2mal, den i7 und das P6 ???


----------



## amdintel (25. Dezember 2008)

wenn man den Tests Glauben schenken kann?
der I7 scheint ein Dampf Hammer zu sein,
habe grade ein paar Bench Test gefunden 
bei  Toms Hardware , unter CPU Charts,

 also nich übel hätte ich nicht 
gedacht,  das die wirklich so schnell ist auch der 920
muss sich nicht verstecken , ganz im Gegenteil.
hat also Intel ganze arbeitet geleistet .


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Dezember 2008)

Xava schrieb:


> killaaaaahhhhhhh, coole bilder... , aber wieso ALLES 2mal, den i7 und das P6 ???



Wie ich im Text erwähnte, einmal für mich und einmal für einen guten Freund. Der macht so gut wie alle Aufrüstereien mit.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich darfst du deine Meinung haben. Du sollst nur nicht Unwarheiten willkürlich verbreiten.
---------


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> ...obwohl in der Quelle ausdrücklich steht, das zb. die Soundkarte crap ist???? lol witzbold


Du scheinst wohl selber nicht mehr zu wissen was du geschrieben hast?:


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> KP wie es halt oben steht, aber dann ist ja gut
> edit: *MSI MoBo soll schlecht sein.....*
> MSI MoBo test probs


Wo ist denn nun dieses MSI Board schlecht?
Von der Soundkarte war gar nicht die Rede! Es ging einzig allein um das MSI Board.
Sorry, aber du scheinst wohl den kompletten Zusammenhang zu verpeilen.


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum!! und wollte einmal euch Fragen, da ihr ein bisschen mehr ahnung habt als ich, ob folgendes System zusammen passt, oder ob ihr noch etwas verbessern würdet!

Hier die Komponenten!

Grafikkarte:	XFX GeForce GTX 260 666M Black Edition 
Prozessor:	Intel Core i7-920 4x2.67GHz
Mainboard: 	ASUS P6T Deluxe
Arbeitsspeicher: 3x1024 Kingston DDR3-1333 ValueRAM CL9 (9-9-9-27) RAM - Kit
Netzteil:	be quiet! BQT P7-PRO 650W Dark Power PRO 650 Watt


----------



## VirusSXR (25. Dezember 2008)

Ja, es sind gute Komponenten. Ich würd es uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

also beim Netzteil und beim Ram war ich mir nicht ganz sicher aber denkst du, dass das Netzteil mit 650W ausreicht? ich würde es deswegen nehmen da es das Kabelmanagement hat und ich darum nicht so viele kabel im pc habe und alles ordentlicher aussieht!


----------



## gogle (25. Dezember 2008)

Reicht das Netzteil für meine system? wenn ich noch eine graka bau.

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Aerocool » Aerocool HorsePower - 500 Watt


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht so genau ob das be quiet 650w bei mir ausreicht aber normal denke ich schon!!!

"gogle" wie bist du denn mit dem i7 920 und dem p6t deluxe zufrieden?


----------



## gogle (25. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht so genau ob das be quiet 650w bei mir ausreicht aber normal denke ich schon!!!
> 
> "gogle" wie bist du denn mit dem i7 920 und dem p6t deluxe zufrieden?


ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meine i7 920 und dem p6t  biss jetz läuft alles gut,übertakten will ich auch wenn neu cpu kühler drin ist habe neu bestelt.


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

Du könntest mal dein Sys bei folgendem link angeben und dann siehst du eh wie viel Watt du bei einen Be Quiet brachst, ich denk mal das ist ziemlich genau so wie das von AeroCool

be quiet!

Ich hoffe es bringt ein wenig was ich bin nicht so erfahren aber ein wenig weiß ich mir schon zu helfen


----------



## gogle (25. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> Du könntest mal dein Sys bei folgendem link angeben und dann siehst du eh wie viel Watt du bei einen Be Quiet brachst, ich denk mal das ist ziemlich genau so wie das von AeroCool
> 
> be quiet!



laut be quiet 500 W soll reichen


----------



## VirusSXR (25. Dezember 2008)

@ gogle

Ich würde eher auf Nummer sicher gehen und eine Nummer größer nehmen.
Und ich würde Dir eine bessere GraKa empfehlen, da zwei 9800GT sich nicht lohnen.

@ Steve_O

Die 650W sollten ausreichen, da das gesamte System nicht soviel frisst, dass Du ein >800W Netzteil brauchst.


----------



## gogle (25. Dezember 2008)

hmm Was haltet Ihr von dem NT
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - Corsair CMPSU-650TX


----------



## MR. Wayne (25. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du scheinst wohl den kompletten Zusammenhang zu verpeilen.




Soundkarte gehört also nicht zum MoBo?? 

mir reicht schon wenn sie sagen das die Soundkarte crap ist, also für mich haben die beim MSI mist gebaut, veraltete Treiber usw. mag sein das es sonst O.K ist, aber Soundkarte ist


----------



## VirusSXR (25. Dezember 2008)

@ gogle

Ja, dieses Netzteil ist gut und hat ausreichende Leistungsreserven.


----------



## gogle (25. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> @ gogle
> 
> Ja, dieses Netzteil ist gut und hat ausreichende Leistungsreserven.


danke


----------



## VirusSXR (25. Dezember 2008)

Kein Problem!
Ich helfe gerne, dort wo ich kann.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Dezember 2008)

[OT]


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Soundkarte gehört also nicht zum MoBo??


Diese Soundkarte wird zwar zum Board dazugegeben, aber:
Die Soundkarte ist nicht das Mainboard! Ergo, kann keiner sagen wie Du es tust: "MSI MoBo soll schlecht sein..."... denn das ist rein aus der Luft gegriffen und stimmt nicht.
---------
Und weiter:


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> mir reicht schon wenn sie sagen das die Soundkarte crap ist, also für mich haben die beim MSI mist gebaut, veraltete Treiber usw. mag sein das sie sonst O.K ist, aber Soundkarte ist


Hier bringst Du schon wieder etwas durcheinander.
Lediglich der Treiber für diese Soundkarte wird in diesem Test bemängelt, aber nicht die Soundkarte ansich. Und schon gar nicht dieses MSI Mainboard.
Also... hör bitte auf solche Behauptungen aufzustellen die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.
----
Sorry für OT @Threadersteller... aber solche Unwahrheiten kann und sollte man nicht unbeantwortet stehen lassen.
[/OT]


----------



## VirusSXR (25. Dezember 2008)

Warum haftet ihr euch an solch Kindergarten Kram fest?

Sicherlich ist die Soundkarte nicht das Mainboard, aber es gehört zum Gesamten. Auch die Soundkarte ist ein Teil des Mainboards, zumindest wird es zusammen geliefert. Es wird niemand gezwungen, die beiliegende Soundkarte zu nutzen. Aber dennoch ist sie lediglich ein Teil vom ganzen. Auch die Treiber gehören mit dazu, denn ohne sie, würde es nicht funktionieren.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Warum haftet ihr euch an solch Kindergarten Kram fest?


Aus "Kindergarten Kram" kann sehr schnell ein böses Gerücht entstehen... erst recht wenn ein gutes Produkt in einem öffentlichem Forum so derart und unbegründet schlecht gemacht wird.
--------- 


VirusSXR schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist die Soundkarte nicht das Mainboard, aber es gehört zum Gesamten.


Da hast du fast recht...
Da könnte ja eigentlich jeder sagen" Mein Prozessor XYZ ist schlecht... nur weil der dazugehörige Boxed Kühler Mist ist"
Dennoch sollte man nicht sagen:""MSI MoBo soll schlecht sein"... und dann auch noch diese Behauptung ohne Begründung stehen lassen


----------



## VirusSXR (25. Dezember 2008)

Da gebe ich Dir Recht, denn man hat ja schon früh in der Schule gelernt, dass man eine Aussage nie ohne Begründung in die Welt setzen soll.


----------



## MR. Wayne (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich Begründe die ganze Zeit was schlecht ist. Die Soundkarte ist ein teil vom MoBo Soundkarte schlecht = gesamtes MoBo in meinen augen Crap... was will ich mit einem MoBo wo die Soundkarte vermasselt wurde? soll ich mir auch noch eine extra Soundkarte kaufen? Wenn die schon die SK nicht hinbekommen, wie sieht es mit dem rest wohl aus wenn das MoBo erst mal Monate läuft. Da können die Tests noch so gut sein, denn die Magazine testen ihr zeug auch nicht ewig. Weiß man nie was die noch verbaselt haben bei MSI. Jung und jetzt ist schluss.... arbeitest bestimmt bei MSI, deswegen verteidigst du  dein Produkt so wehement. 

Letzer Post zu dem Thema MSI Crap von mir!!!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Ich Begründe die ganze Zeit was schlecht ist. Die Soundkarte ist ein teil vom MoBo Soundkarte schlecht = gesamtes MoBo in meinen augen Crap... was will ich mit einem MoBo wo die Soundkarte vermasselt wurde?? soll ich mir auch noch eine extra Soundkarte kaufen? Jung und jetzt ist schluss.... arbeitest bestimmt bei MSI, deswegen verteidigst du  dein Produkt so wehement.
> 
> Letzer Post zu dem Thema MSI Crap von mir!!!


Sorry..., aber mit diesem Post disquallifizierst du dich doch selber Selten solch ein Stuss gelesen


----------



## MR. Wayne (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es editiert lese noch mal. Vollkommen schlüssig.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Ich habe es editiert lese noch mal. Vollkommen schlüssig.


Das hast du dazu Editiert:


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Wenn die schon die SK nicht hinbekommen, wie sieht es mit dem rest wohl aus wenn das MoBo erst mal Monate läuft. Da können die Tests noch so gut sein, denn die Magazine testen ihr zeug auch nicht ewig. Weiß man nie was die noch verbaselt haben bei MSI.


Dazu muss ich leider auch sagen... das ist großer Stuss, wilde Behauptungen und reine Spekulation von dir
Hör auf solche Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten....


----------



## MR. Wayne (25. Dezember 2008)

Spekulationen hin Spekulationen her..... SK ist Crap das ist *Fakt*. Was die noch versemmelt
haben kann ich natürlich nicht 100% sagen. Aber mein Gefühl sagt mir Finger weg von diesem MoBo. Wie man auch sieht so sehen es auch zig andere... die vor einem Kauf eines Core i7 MoBo stehen. Keiner holt sich ein MSI. Warum wohl?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Spekulationen hin Spekulationen her..... SK ist Crap das ist *Fakt*.


Du meinst, dessen Treiber.
---------


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Was die noch versemmelt haben kann ich natürlich nicht 100% sagen.


Und warum erzählst du dann solch Stuss wenn du nichts weist?
---------


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Aber mein Gefühl sagt mir Finger weg von diesem MoBo.


Du musst es ja auch nicht kaufen. Solltest aber auch keine Unwarheiten in einem öffentlichen Forum verbreiten.
---------


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Wie man auch sieht so sehen es auch zig andere... die vor einem Kauf eines Core i7 MoBo stehen. Keiner holt sich ein MSI. Warum wohl?


Da werden wohl sicherlich andere Produkte gehypt... wie es so oft ist.


----------



## plexus (25. Dezember 2008)

Ihr nervt. 
*troll*


----------



## VirusSXR (25. Dezember 2008)

Leute, Leute, Leute.

Hört doch auf so ein Stuss zu schreiben. Mag ja sein MR. Wayne, dass DU dir kein MSI kaufen willst, aber veralgemeiner es doch nicht gleich. Wenn Du es dir wegen der Soundkarte nicht kaufen willst, dann lass es bleiben. Und erzähl nich so ein Mist um es unbedingt schlecht zu machen. MSI ist gut, auch andere Firmen sind gut und jeder wird sich seine Eigene Meinung über seine Boards machen. Man kann allerhöchstens Hilfestellungen geben in Form einer Beratung. Aber die Entscheidung bleibt immernoch einzig und allein Dir überlassen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss leider Mr. Wayne leider zustimmen, ich hatte das MSI X58 Platinum zwei Tage da und habe es wieder zurückgeschickt, da die Northbridge sich extrem aufgeheizt hat. Die Northbridge wurde im IDLE schon über 75 Grad heiß und das bei einer mehr als ausreichenden Gehäusebelüftung. Wie heiß die Unter Last wurde konnte ich nicht genau testen, ich weiß nur dass es über 80 Grad waren. Ich würde mal sagen da haben die Ingenieure bei MSI total versagt was den Kühlkörper anging. Da das MSI Eclipse den gleichen Kühler auf der Northbridge hat, wird die Chipsatztemperatur dort auch nicht besser sein. Und bevor einer behauptet es sei eine Auslesefehler gewesen, ich konnte den Kühlkörper nicht einmal eine halbe Sekunde anfassen ohne mir gleich die Finger zu verbrennen und das bereits im IDLE!

Das Board ging nach zwei Tagen zurück und nun habe ich ein Gigabyte EX35-UD5 dessen Chipsatztemperatur ca 20 Grad niedriger ist und mit dem ich nun auch vollends zu frieden bin


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

So..ich habe mal gelesen was Ihr beide geschrieben habt...

*SpaM_BoT* und *MR. Wayne*

...klärt eure privaten Probleme die ihr anscheinend aneinander habt, bitte per PN...

Das ist hier kein MSI, XFX, ASUS, GA etc. Thread.

Hier geht es ganz alleine vom Quad zum Corei7...also bitte keine persönlichen Beleidigungen oder andere Offtopic`s..

Danke Euch beiden...und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## gogle (25. Dezember 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> So..ich habe mal gelesen was Ihr beide geschrieben habt...
> 
> *SpaM_BoT* und *MR. Wayne*
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. Wayne (25. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt echt keine Probleme mit SpaM_BoT. Nur eine leidenschaftliche Diskussion die hiermit aus dem Weg geräumt ist. Nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema und Sry für den ''Spam'' obwohl es ja auch etwas mit Core i7 zu tun hatte. Schöne Weinachten noch euch allen.


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ja heute auf Seite 46 mal das Sys aufgelistet das ich mir kaufen möchte und denkt ihr dass diese Arbeitsspeicher dazu passen??

Danke schon mal für die Antwort!!


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

hey,

diese Konfiguration meinst ??



> Grafikkarte:    XFX GeForce GTX 260 666M Black Edition
> Prozessor:    Intel Core i7-920 4x2.67GHz
> Mainboard:     ASUS P6T Deluxe
> Arbeitsspeicher: 3x1024 Kingston DDR3-1333 ValueRAM CL9 (9-9-9-27) RAM - Kit
> Netzteil:    be quiet! BQT P7-PRO 650W Dark Power PRO 650 Watt


ja wieso sollte der Ram nicht passen...???

Aber ich würde dann gleich 6 GB nehmen (..wenn du 64x BS nimmst) und am besten welchen mit CL7...

Der Ram würde mich pers. nicht reizen...sry...


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

@RomeoJ

Hey ist ja kein problem, dafür gibt es ja solche Foren damit man Meinungen austauscht
Und was würdest du von diesem halten??

3GB (3x1024) OCZ DDR3-1333 CL7 (7-7-7-20) RAM Kit - Platinum Low Voltage


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> Hey ist ja kein problem, dafür gibt es ja solche Foren damit man Meinungen austauscht
> Und was würdest du von diesem halten??
> 
> 3GB (3x1024) OCZ DDR3-1333 CL7 (7-7-7-20) RAM Kit - Platinum Low Voltage



jepp...den würde ich eher nehmen..besser Latz`en.....habe ihn auch und rennt wie Zange...nur als 6GB Variante

Was nimmst du denn für ein BS bei der HW ??

EDI


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde Vista Ultimate verwenden und da geht ja bekanntlich nur bis 3Gb arbeitsspeicher ausser bei x64


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> Also ich würde Vista Ultimate verwenden und da geht ja bekanntlich nur bis 3Gb arbeitsspeicher ausser bei x64



...und wieso kein 64x ??


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

ja mal schaun aber brauch ich eig noch nicht weil ich später erst auf 6gb aufrüste wenn ddr3 mal bisschen billiger ist also würdest du die ocz schon empfehlen wenn ich auch nur 3Gb verwende!!
Merkt man den unterschied von CL9 auf CL7 stark??

Also mit den OCZ würden mich die Komponenten auf 834€ kommen!


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> ja mal schaun aber brauch ich eig noch nicht weil ich später erst auf 6gb aufrüste wenn ddr3 mal bisschen billiger ist also würdest du die ocz schon empfehlen wenn ich auch nur 3Gb verwende!!
> Merkt man den unterschied von CL9 auf CL7 stark??
> 
> Also mit den OCZ würden mich die Komponenten auf 834€ kommen!



Jau...834€ ist doch legitim..oder was hast eingeplant ??

und ob man ein unterschied merkt..kann ich dir nicht sagen..ich hatte noch kein CL9 1333`er Ram..aber sicher das..die CL7`er sind halt 2 Lat`zen knackiger...


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

ja also ich würde so 850€ maximal fürs erste ausgeben!! und dann mit Ram aufrüsten kann ich später mal machen!! ich glaub die 3gb reichen fürs erste!!! Funktioniert das wenn ich beim p6t 3 OcZ und 3 kingston hyperX z.b verwende??


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> ja also ich würde so 850€ maximal fürs erste ausgeben!! und dann mit Ram aufrüsten kann ich später mal machen!! ich glaub die 3gb reichen fürs erste!!! Funktioniert das wenn ich beim p6t 3 OcZ und 3 kingston hyperX z.b verwende??



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil es ja unterschiedliche Latz`en sind. ich pers. würde es nicht machen. ich würde keine 2 unterschiedlichen Ramsorten auf ein MB packen...

Aber 850 ist schon eine Nummer...und 3GB sollten auf alle Fälle reichen bei 32x...


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

Läuft auf diesem System eigentlich Crysis auf Ultra Hoch???


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> ja ich und ein freund haben vor das bei cyberport.de | upgrade your life. zu bestellen, da wir schon oft dort bestellt haben und sehr zufrieden sind, und wir können als Geschäftskunden bestellen darum der niedrige preis denn als privatkunde würde es 1000€ kosten
> 
> Läuft auf diesem System eigentlich Crysis auf Ultra Hoch???



loo...da habe ich mein Ram auch her..die sind sehr kolant..die haben mein 2000`er Ram ohne murren in 3 x 2048`er getauscht.

Ultra High....mit der 260`er...wird eng...loool....kein Plan, ich habe die 280`er auf 24" und dort wird es denke ich eng mit meiner...aber ich habe kein Crysis...sry..


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

ja also ich bin auch begeistert von dem shop!!! fast alles in 2tagen bei mir zuhause!!!

bin schon gespannt, also die black edition von xfx soll angeblich genau so gut wie eine stock 280 sein!!! ich bin auch kein crysis fan aber wegen der grafik werde ich es dann mal installieren!! also ich spiele auf 22" samsung syncmaster 226bw


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Dezember 2008)

auf dem 22"`er sollte alles auf High gehen..


----------



## Steve_O (25. Dezember 2008)

ähm ich hab mir letzte woche das Thermaltake Soprano DX gekauft und hoffe jetzt das die Graka reinpasst also normal schon aber ich kann den HDD käfig auch rausnehmen dann passt sie leicht rein


----------



## RomeoJ (26. Dezember 2008)

hehe..nunja..das weiss ich nicht..habe ein dickes Gehäuse, da passt alles rein...

-----> Prösterchen....


----------



## VirusSXR (26. Dezember 2008)

In das Gehäuse sollte eigentlich alles passen. Habe auch große Gehäuse, aber in das Soprano DX müsste alles reingehen.


----------



## Markusretz (26. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> ähm ich hab mir letzte woche das Thermaltake Soprano DX gekauft und hoffe jetzt das die Graka reinpasst also normal schon aber ich kann den HDD käfig auch rausnehmen dann passt sie leicht rein



Habe das gleichen Gehäuse wie du
Eine GTX280 passt auch mit Festplattenkäfig

Würde dir aber empfehlen, die Festplatten nicht in den Festplattenkäfig zu bauen. Ich hatte damit recht hohe Temps der Grafikkarte. Diese bekam anscheinend nicht genügend Frischluft. Ich habe die jetzt oben im 3,5Zoll Schacht für die Diskettenlaufwerke drinnen.

Kannst mal hier nachlesen wenn du willst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/26306-zu-wenig-frischluft-im-pc.html

PS: Die Temps wie im Link beschrieben mit der CPU sind aktuell unter Last um 22°C niedriger durch Kühlerreinigen  und CPU schleifen.


Markus


----------



## Steve_O (26. Dezember 2008)

hey danke leute für die Antworten

Also ich bin mit dem Gehäuse sehr zufrieden, ist auch sehr kühl!! aber passen die Festplaten ohne probleme in das Floppyfach?? mir kommt es vor als würden die da härter rein gehen??!!

Soll ich dann wenn die HDD´s im Floppyfach sind den HDD käfig raus nehmen oder drinnen lassen??


----------



## Markusretz (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe den Käfig drinnen gelassen, da man dort wunderbar Kabel verstecken kann 

Würde es aber erst mit den Festplatten im Käfig ausprobieren. Vielleicht passen bei dir ja die Temperaturen.

In das Floppyfach passen die Platten einwandfrei. Gehen vielleicht etwas stramm, aber es geht. Der Nachteil dabei ist halt auch, dass die Festplatten nicht mehr gekühlt werden und keine Gummilagerung vorhanden ist.
Aber bei mir waren die Temps (siehe Link) soviel besser, dass ich so zufriedener bin.

Weiterhin passen die Festplatten auch nicht auf einer höhe mit der Grafikkarte rein. Da ist die Karte zu lang.
Man muss die in der höhe versetzt reinbauen. Sieht man auch auf dem Bild. Oben und unten ist eine Festplatte und dazwischen ist die Grafikkarte. Kommt aber aufs Mainboard an. Beim alten Mainboard (nicht auf dem Bild) hatte ich beide Festplatten unten und die Grafikkarte oben.


----------



## Steve_O (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt die Festplatten in das Floppyfach gebaut, und sie gingen ein bisschen stramm wie du sagst aber passen einwandfrei!! der käfig ist auch drinnen weil er wie gesagt ein gutes versteck für die kabel ist und vielleicht auch durch seine form die luft direkter auf die graka leitet!

Ich lasse die platten im Floppyfach, denn dann hab ich die kabel nicht im ganzen gehäuse verteilt sonder oben bei den laufwerken!! bringt mehr ordnung rein finde ich!!


----------



## Steve_O (26. Dezember 2008)

würdet ihr diese Arbeitsspeicher für das p6t deluxe empfehlen???

3072 MB (3x1024) Kingston DDR3-1375 HyperX CL7 (7-7-7-20) RAM - XMP Kit


----------



## Marc1993 (26. Dezember 2008)

sicher nicht schlecht... 

Ich würd aber auf Erfahrung eher Corsair, OCZ oder G.Skill nehmen


----------



## Steve_O (26. Dezember 2008)

würdest du diese eher empfehlen als die kingston, sind nämlich auch um einiges billiger!

3GB (3x1024) OCZ DDR3-1333 CL7 (7-7-7-20) RAM Kit - Platinum Low Voltage  <---  96,55€

oder

3072 MB (3x1024) Kingston DDR3-1333 ValueRAM CL9 (9-9-9-27) RAM - Kit <---80€


----------



## Marc1993 (26. Dezember 2008)

wenn dann die OCZ, die Timings der Kingston sind misserabel. Wie vielleicht bekannt sind die Timings bei den Core i7 sehr wichtig für die Speicherbandbreite


----------



## steinschock (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auch OCZ vorziehen.
Allerdings ist der Gewinn momentan nicht relevant da die Bandbreite eh weit jenseits von Gut und Böse ist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Dezember 2008)

Teurer DDR3 1333MHz-Speicher bringt in Spielen selbst beim Core i7 965 so gut wie keine Mehrleistung:

Intel Core i7 (Nehalem) - des Kaisers neue Kleider - Core i7-Praxis: Performance des Speichercontroller - es muss nicht immer Triple-Channel sein (Fortsetzung) (Seite 21) - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U


----------



## VirusSXR (26. Dezember 2008)

Nimm einfach guten DDR3 1066 Ram mit passablen Timings, das reicht dann dicke aus.


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Nimm einfach guten DDR3 1066 Ram mit passablen Timings, das reicht dann dicke aus.



Richtig


----------



## gogle (26. Dezember 2008)

TakeMS DDR3 PC1066 CL7  auch gut

das hier
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

oder
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VP-03ZE8kCxBb/articledetail.jsp?aid=24387&agid=1205


----------



## VirusSXR (26. Dezember 2008)

Na gut...

TakeMS ist aus meiner Sicht nicht grad das Wahre, oder Gelbe vom Ei, aber sie sind günstig. Habe schon etliche TakeMS DIMM's wieder zurück schicken müssen, da sie schnell den Geist aufgeben. (Habe schon viele bei Kunden verbaut.... Also bitte nicht wundern )

Seit dem verwende ich nur guten Markenspeicher.

Kingston DDR3 1066 3GB CL7

Crucial DDR3 1066 3GB CL7

Oder 3x OCZ Gold DIMM 1GB  PC3-8500U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1066)


----------



## Steve_O (26. Dezember 2008)

Also so nen billigen will ich nicht kaufen, ich denke die währen da schon um einiges besser oder?

3072 MB (3x1024) Kingston DDR3-1800 HyperX T1 CL9 (9-9-9-27) RAM - XMP Kit


----------



## VirusSXR (26. Dezember 2008)

Was willst Du denn mit DDR3 1800???

Wird bei dem i7 920/940 eh nicht voll ausgereizt... Lohnt sich erst ab dem i7 965XE.

Also kauf lieber den OCZ DDR3 1066 3mal und spare bare Münze!


----------



## gogle (26. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Na gut...
> 
> TakeMS ist aus meiner Sicht nicht grad das Wahre, oder Gelbe vom Ei, aber sie sind günstig. Habe schon etliche TakeMS DIMM's wieder zurück schicken müssen, da sie schnell den Geist aufgeben. (Habe schon viele bei Kunden verbaut.... Also bitte nicht wundern )
> 
> ...


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Das meinte ich damit nicht, nur ist TakeMS nicht meine erste Wahl was Speicher angeht. Wenn du bessere Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast, dann lass sie ruhig drinn. Kein Geld unnötig ausgeben.


----------



## gogle (27. Dezember 2008)

bessere Erfahrungen mit TakeMS habe ich nicht,nur wenn das so ist wie du gesagt hast dan lieber umtauschen

hmm das hier soll ja gut sein oder
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24066&agid=1205

oder
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24063&agid=1192


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Dezember 2008)

Juten Morgen erstmal,.... 





VirusSXR schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn mit DDR3 1800???
> 
> *Wird bei dem i7 920/940 eh nicht voll ausgereizt.*.. Lohnt sich erst ab dem i7 965XE.
> 
> Also kauf lieber den OCZ DDR3 1066 3mal und spare bare Münze!



...wieso das denn nicht ???

schaue mal auf Seite 44 den Screen von @IT, da kann man die MHz für den Ram manuell einstellen.

..ich habe es mal als Anhang gemacht..

oder sehe ich das was Falsch @VirusSXR ?


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Nein, das ist schon richtig.
Aber...
bei dem i7 920, wird der Speicher nicht so ausgereizt, wie bei dem i965XE, sicherlich kann man schnelleren kaufen. Lohnt sich beim übertakten, aber wenn man nicht viel Geld hat und man sucht sich ein gutes und günstiges Triple Channel kit, dann reicht ein 1066MHz Ram Kit.

Mehr geht immer, so meinte ich das nicht, dass es überflüssig sei.... aber zum ganz normalen betreiben eines i7, reicht 1066'er Ram.


@gogle

Kannst gerne tauschen, ich werde Dich nicht aufhalten, aber wenn sie laufe, dann lass sie doch drinne.


----------



## steinschock (27. Dezember 2008)

Investiere lieber in 6GB.

Hab hier einen schönen test für Dich.

HEXUS.net - Review :: Corsair DOMINATOR DDR3-1,600 C8: bandwidth for Core i7 : Page - 1/8

Schaue vor allem was "hinten" rauskommt.(Gameperf.)
Ist auch 1066 CL 9 /1333 CL 7 als vergleich dabei.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Dezember 2008)

@   VirusSXR

ohkai, da hast recht, wobei man mit einem 1333`er CL7 Ram momentan am besten fährt. Das kann ich zu mindestens aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.

Denn dort ist der BCLK auf 166 somit der Ram dann auf 1331MHz und das reicht für den 24/7 Betrieb...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




....

Deshalb finde ich 1333`er genau richtig.


----------



## steinschock (27. Dezember 2008)

Voll meine Meinung, ich glaube bis !800 was bringt hast Du schon ein neues MB + Ram.
Außer als Bencher.

  In ca 3 Wochen ist es bei mir soweit


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

@RomeoJ

Habe auch gute Erfahrung mit schnellerem RAM, nur finde ich für einen "Normalen" würde 1066'er RAM völlig langen.

Ich selber fahre mit 12GB DDR3 2200'er (is ein anderes Kapitel )

Sicherlich kann man auch in 1333'er investieren, nur ob sich das so stark bemerkbar macht für jemanden, der ein bissl spielt und so alltägliche Arbeiten vollbringt ist fraglich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man auch in 1333'er investieren, nur ob sich das so stark bemerkbar macht für jemanden, der ein bissl spielt und so alltägliche Arbeiten vollbringt ist fraglich.



Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass man 1333er Speicher für 0 - 20% Aufpreis bekommt, dann ist jede Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn fast überflüssig, da es hier nur um ein paar Euro geht.


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Sicherlich, nur geht es hier ja um das was Sinnvoll wäre.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass günstiger 1333'er schon für ca 0% Aufpreis zu bekommen ist, ist das einerseits vielleicht gut. Aber ist er Qualitativ auch so gut wie 1333'er mit einem Aufpreis von ca 5-20% ???

Sicherlich lässt sich darüber wieder streiten...


----------



## Steve_O (27. Dezember 2008)

hey sorry leute, hab auf seite 52 die falsche zeile kopiert!!!

ich meinte die 3gb ocz cl7 1333, die sind ja für 96€ sicher gut im preis und 3gb reichen mir vollkommen aus fürs erste zumindest xD


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Es soll ja hier im Forum nur eine Hilfestellung sein, die von den Usern kommt.


----------



## Steve_O (27. Dezember 2008)

jop also ich will hald nicht einfach den billigsten aber auch nicht den teuersten und ich glaube mit den ocz bin ich fürs erste gut bedient


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Mit OCZ, hast Du eine gute Wahl getroffen. Bin mit meinen auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Dezember 2008)

Jepp..ich denke auch, das die OCZ`s genial sind. Bis dato wie gesgat, habe ich keine Probs damit.




VirusSXR schrieb:


> ...........
> Ich selber fahre mit 12GB DDR3 2200'er (is ein anderes Kapitel )
> 
> ..........




loool....12 GB 2000`er...was hast du denn für ein SyS...???

12GB Ram ist echt brutal....und dann noch 2000`er....heftig..

Poste mal dein System bitte...


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Okay, dann ist hier mal mein Sys auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Person:

Intel Core i7 965XE @ 4,2GHz
ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution*
*OCZ Blade Series DDR3 2000 12GB @ CL7-8-7-20 @ 2200MHz
3x EVGA GTX280 HydroCopper @ 768/1624/1320MHz (Chip/Shader/Speicher)
und der ganze andere Kram...


----------



## steinschock (27. Dezember 2008)

Da passen wirklich keine 1066 

Ich hab bis jete auch die OCZ 1333 CL 7 oder 1600 CL 8 ins Auge gefasst.

Mal sehen was in 3 Wochen Aktuell ist, ich hoffe noch auf einige 1600er-Modelle wie Blade, Reaper, PI oder Apogee GT.
Hat aber mehr Opt. gründe.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Okay, dann ist hier mal mein Sys *auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Person:*
> 
> Intel Core i7 965XE @ 4,2GHz
> ASUS P6T6 WS RevolutionOCZ Blade Series DDR3 2000 12GB @ CL7-8-7-20 @ 2200MHz
> ...




Was soll das denn heissen.....?????

Hast du Angst als Protzer dazu stehen...???

Wirst du bei PCGHX niemals ...also bitte.

Dein System ist echt gigantisch, das ist das an HW, was sich jeder Wünscht...( zu mind. Ich)...nur halt leisten, kann es sich nicht jeder.

Hast du mal gebencht...????

...das SyS würde mich echt interressieren....


EDIT://


...wie kühlst du...WaKü oder LuKü...??


----------



## erwino (27. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du berücksichtigst aber bei deiner Planung den "ebaY-strategischen-Faktor" nicht.
> Ich habe für meine alten Brocken 593,- Euro in ebaY bekommen, hingegen haben die neuen Sachen nur etwa 770,- Euro gekostet. D.h. für einen Aufpreis von kanpp 200,- Euro habe ich den Plattformwechsel bewältigen können. Alleine mein Q9550 hat stolze 252,- Euro eingefahren. Wenn man hingegen abwarten würde steigt das Risiko, dass die Verluste größer als die Ersparniss durch den Preisverfall werden. Und dann hat man gewartet und Geld verloren. Insofern ziehe ich meine Aufrüststrategie auch weiter durch. Wobei mir in den letzen Jahren der Erfolg recht gegeben hat.


 
Die Strategie gefällt mir Da fang ich doch gleich mal an zu kalkulieren.
Übrigens: Sehr netter Thread ! Liebe Grüße nach Hanau !


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

> ...wie kühlst du...WaKü oder LuKü...??



Ich kühle dieses Sys grundsätzlich mit WaKü, sonst würde mir die CPU in Flammen aufgehen.

Benchen tue ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich Windows neu Aufgespielt habe und dann so alle halbe Jahr oder Jahr mal...

Aber ich werd mal nen paar Spiele benchen und 3D Mark durchlaufen lassen etc. mal sehen was jetzt so bei rumm kommt.


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte noch eine frage... wenn ich jetzt so ein system habe wie ihr wieviel Sata HDD's könnte ich dann max. verbauen??? kenne mich da leider nicht so aus weil ich noch ide in meine alte möhre habe...


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

Auf meinem Board sind 6xSATA II Ports und 2xSAS.

Wobei ich SAS nicht nutze, weil mir die Platten echt zu teuer sind. Aber was die Performance der SATAII Ports angeht, da ist das Board echt der Wahnsinn. Bestückt mit 2x WD Velociraptor Platten und 4x Samsung F1 1000GB.

Rein theoretisch, kannst du auch SATAII Raid Controller nachrüsten, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

THX

Habe mich für das ASUS Rampage II Extreme entschieden:



> Intel X58/ICH10R • Speicherslots: 6x DDR3 • Erweiterungsslots: 3x PCIe 2.0 x16, 2x PCIe x1, 1x PCI • Anschlüsse extern: 6x USB 2.0, 1x Firewire, 2x Gb LAN, 1x eSATA, 7.1 Audio, 1x PS/2 Combo • Anschlüsse intern: 6x USB 2.0, 1x Firewire, 6x SATA II RAID 0/1/5/10 (ICH10R), 1x PATA, 1x Floppy, 1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 7x Lüfter • Besonderheiten: ATI CrossFire (x16/x16), nVIDIA 3-Way SLI (x16/x16 oder x16/x8/x8), All solid capacitors


Also auch 6* SATA

Was haltet ihr von dem Rampage??


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

Das Asus Rampage II Extreme ist gut. Ich denke Du wirst damit kaum Probleme haben. Ausser eben das es kein "echtes" Triple SLI schafft. Darum habe ich mich für das Asus P6T6 WS Revolution entschieden.


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

Möchte eh nur Single Grakas betreiben.... mal schauen vieleicht entscheide ich mich noch um. Wie sieht es mit deinem MoBo aus mit Ocen??? im Bios viele OC funktionen?

Und der Rampage wieso nicht echtes SLI???

PCGH sagt:



> Mit den drei Grafiksteckplätzen funktionierten Drei-Wege-SLI und Quad-Crossfire problemlos


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

Drei Wege SLI funtioniert zwar, nur halt als x16/x8/x8 und nicht wie bei meinem Board mit NF 200 Chip x16/x16/x16.
Und Quad Crossfire wäre auch nur mit zwei 48XX X2 möglich, dort wird dann auch x16/x16 angeoten, da sich die beiden letzen Lanes auf einen x16 Prot beschränken und nicht wie beim Triple SLI das sich die zwei x16 Port auf x16/x8/x8 teilen müssen.

Ja, overclocking funktioniert hervoragend! Extrem viele Möglichkeiten bietet dieses Mainboard. Kann mich echt nicht beklagen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Eindrücke.


----------



## Steve_O (28. Dezember 2008)

Hey leute ich habe nochmal ein bisschen im internet geschaut und hätte folgendes sys zusammengestellt!! was haltet ihr von diesem board?? und dem Ram!

Graka:	XFX GeForce GTX 260 666M Black Edition
Prozessor: 	Intel Core i7-920 4x2.67GHz FSB1600 
Netzteil: 	be quiet! BQT P7-PRO 650W Dark Power 
Mainboard: 	ASUS P6T WS Professional 
Ram: 3x 1024 Ocz ddr3 1066 cl7(7,7,7,21)- gold edition


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

Schaut ganz gut aus, ich denke für alle aktuellen Spiele dürfte es ausreichend sein. Die Leistung dürfte für einen 22" Monitor o.Ä. reichen.


----------



## Steve_O (28. Dezember 2008)

@ VirusSXR 

findest du das p6t deluxe oder das p6t ws professional besser??
die arbeitsspeicher gibt es bei cyberport nur als 2x 1024 kit aber wenn mein freund und ich 3 kits nehmen und dann jeder drei riegel verwendet funkitoniert das schon oder? Tripple channel und so??


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde Dir eher zum P6T Deluxe raten, da es zum einen besser aussieht und zum anderen ein etwas besseres Ausstattungs-Paket beinhaltet.

Mit den RAM-Kit's, das geht schon so gut, wenn Ihr beiden euch da einig werdet. Alles kein Problem, was die Kompatibilität angeht.


----------



## steinschock (28. Dezember 2008)

Das P6T Deluxe läuft besser und stabiler als das Rampage.
Es gibt genug Tri.Chanell zu kaufen wieso das Risiko.


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

dachte der rampage ist an sich besser nur das er kein echtes triple mit der graka kann. was den nun?

Und wie sieht es den aus bei Games wenn da steht empfohlen dual core 3,2 ghz aber wenn ich ein core i7 mit 2,6 ghz habe ist das doch schlechter oder???


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es den aus bei Games wenn da steht empfohlen dual core 3,2 ghz aber wenn ich ein core i7 mit 2,6 ghz habe ist das doch schlechter oder???



Es gibt derzeit kein Game was einen i7 ernsthaft an die Leistungsgrenzen bringt. Und zum anderen gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich keinen einzigen i7 der nicht mindestens 3,2 GHz bringt.


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

aber nur mit Ocen und ohne??? Hoffe das passt auch mit einem 920er


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

Das Asus Rampage II Extreme ist zwar auch gut, nur sehr teuer. Im Gegensatz zu dem Asus P6T Deluxe, ist es auch etwas umpfangreicher Ausgestattet und bietet gute Overclocking Funktionen.

Was das "echte" Triple SLI angeht, kann zur Zeit nur das Asus P6T6 WS Revolution mithalten. Denn es ist das einzige Board, was den NF 200 Chip auf der Platine hat und es ermöglich x16/x16/x16 SLI, also komplett x16 Lanes für maximale Power. Alle anderen Boards können maximal nur x16/x8/x8 SLI und das kann zu Performance Verlusten führen. Aber es spielt auch in einer ganz anderen Liga.... 

@ MR. Wayne
Was die GHz-Angabe bei Spielen angeht, kannst Du unbesorgt mit deinem i7 920 alles spielen was es z.Z gibt. Und das ohne zu übertakten.


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

Klasse bin ich ja beruhigt mit der CPU das es passt den mir wurde mal gesagt:

wenn ein Spiel nur auf dual cpu 3,2 ghz ausgelegt ist, du aber ein quad mit 2,6 hast ist es zu wenig.....

was heißt z.zt?? nächsten 2 Monate oder längerfristig?

hmm..... war fest entschlossen mir das rampage zu holen jetzt weiß ich wieder nicht was ich nehmen soll. Es sollen gute OC funktionen haben am besten idiotensicher  nur welches..... was ist den das beste MoBo für den core i7?? dieses nehme ich.


----------



## gogle (28. Dezember 2008)

also der Asus P6T Deluxe ist schon gute board


----------



## marduk (28. Dezember 2008)

Habe momentan das Asus Rampage II Extreme und das P6T Deluxe zuhause.

Hatte das P6T Deluxe bestellt, das wollte ich haben, das hatte dann aber Lieferschwierigkeiten und das RIIE war auf Lager, somit habe ich das RIIE bestellt, das kam und 2 Tage später (total unverhofft, sollte eigntlich erst 2. Woche 2009 kommen) ..

jetzt stehe ich vor der Qual der Wahl ob RIIE oder P6T Deluxe. Habe das RIIE momentan verbaut, läuft soweit auch alles super, das P6T Deluxe habe ich hier noch OVP stehen, noch nichtmal ausgepackt.. bin noch am überlegen.


Was meint ihr?

LG,marduk


----------



## gogle (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm ich denke Asus Rampage II Extreme soll bleiben


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

Also das beste Board ist das Asus P6T6 WS Revolution.
Denn es ist wirklich ausgereift, im gegensatz zu anderen.

@MR. Wayne

Der i7 ist längerfristig eine gute Wahl. Er wird wohl erst in einem halben bis drei viertel Jahr abgelöst werden durch einen schnelleren. Was Dir dort gesagt wurde, stimmt nicht. Denn es gilt heut zu Tage nicht mehr die GHz Regel wie damals mit dem P4. Heute sind die Techniken in dem Prozessor ausschlaggebend und nicht mehr wirklich die GHz Zahl. Diese ist eher Sekundär wichtig.

Ein i7 920 mit 2,6 GHz ist nicht mit einem E6600 mit ebenfalls 2,6 GHz vergleichbar. Da zumal der i7 auch vier (acht) Kerne hat und der E6600 nur ein Dualcore ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ein i7 920 mit 2,6 GHz ist nicht mit einem E6600 mit ebenfalls 2,6 GHz vergleichbar.



Vor allen Dingen da der E6600 auch nur 2,4 GHz hat  .


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> . Er wird wohl erst in einem halben bis drei viertel Jahr abgelöst werden durch einen schnelleren.




Wenn ich mir jetzt einen core i7 kaufe sollte er schon für die nächsten 2 jahre noch I.O sein  denke ich doch oder????

der i7 ist doch die sogenannte extreme CPU es kommt doch nur noch die mainstream cpu oder nicht?


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen da der E6600 auch nur 2,4 GHz hat  .



Dann hatte ich mich da vertan, dann meinte ich den E6700, wenn ich mich nicht shcon wieder täusche, dann müsste er 2,6 GHz haben.



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt einen core i7 kaufe sollte er schon für die nächsten 2 jahre noch I.O sein  denke ich doch oder????
> 
> der i7 ist doch die sogenannte extreme CPU es kommt doch nur noch die mainstream cpu oder nicht?



Ja, er ist dann noch in Ordnung, das meinte ich auch nicht. Nur ist die Leistung nicht mehr so gut wie jetzt im Dezember 2008.
Die extreme CPU ist es, ja. Es wird noch ein anderer Sockel kommen, der für die Mainstream CPU gedacht ist. Aber es werden ja kontinuierlich neue Prozessoren entwickelt.


----------



## MR. Wayne (28. Dezember 2008)

Joa Ocen dann passt das wieder  hoffe ich


----------



## steinschock (28. Dezember 2008)

@ gogle 
was Dir besser gefällt, es gibt eigentlich keine Schlechten X58 MBs.

@Wayne
Die MHz-angabe bezieht sich auf die Leisungsfähigkeit der "alten" CPUs und zwar Intel + AMD.
Da momentan fast alle Spiele von der GPU abhängen reicht der @ Stock locker 1Jahr @ 3400-3600MHz 2Jahre.


----------



## VirusSXR (28. Dezember 2008)

Wobei der Trend wieder zu den CPU's geht... siehe GTA IV.

Wenn Du übertaktest, dann reicht das locker wieder, es würde rein theoretisch der Takt des nächst besseren Models reichen. Zumindest laut einer Theorie.


----------



## Steve_O (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie weit kann man den i7 920 mit dem Standartkühler von Intel maximal übertakten ohne Probleme zu haben??


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Mein nächstes kleines Upgrade:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12 GB DDR3 1.333 CL7  .


----------



## erwino (29. Dezember 2008)

nice! wieviel Gigabyte hat da 1 Riegel ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

erwino schrieb:


> nice! Wieviel gigabyte hat da 1 riegel ?



2 gb.


----------



## erwino (29. Dezember 2008)

na ja ich denke 12 GB müssten reichen bis zum nächsten BoardUpgrade


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

erwino schrieb:


> na ja ich denke 12 GB müssten reichen bis zum nächsten BoardUpgrade



Damit ist meine Aufrüsterei vorerst abgeschlossen, weiter gehts dann wohl erst in der 2. Januar Woche wenn die neue GTX verfügbar ist  .


----------



## erwino (29. Dezember 2008)

jup. am 8. januar soll die GTX 285 erscheinen. Da werd ich meine 8800 GT dann mit dem ebaystrategischen Faktor wohl auch bald umtauschen sofern die nicht total enttäuschen sollte, was ich aber net glaube. Freu


----------



## VirusSXR (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde warten, bis die GTX 295 verfügbar ist. Um dann völlig aufzurüsten.


----------



## MR. Wayne (29. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man den i7 920 mit dem Standartkühler von Intel maximal übertakten ohne Probleme zu haben??



Das würde mich auch Interessieren  




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein nächstes kleines Upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 GB DDR3 1.333 CL7  .



Ich bin mir nicht sicher entweder:



> *OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit  6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3P1333LV6GK)*


oder:



> *OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit  6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (OCZ3P1600LV6GK)*


oder



> OCZ Blade Series DDR3 2000 CL7-8-7-20







Auf jeden fall GTX285, MoBo noch ka irgendein Asus (Asus P6T6 WS Revolution, diesen rampage oder ASUS P6T Deluxe...  cpu: Core i7 920/940


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe den ganzen Thread nicht überflogen, aber was mir auffällt, dass das erste Bild jeweils 2 CPU-Packungen usw zeigt, kaufste die Teile doppelt ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> ...kaufste die Teile doppelt ?



Immer einmal für mich und einmal für einen Freund. Da er den gleichen Rechner wie ich haben möchte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Immer einmal für mich und einmal für einen Freund. Da er den gleichen Rechner wie ich haben möchte.


 
Heißt das jetzt, dass ihr beide auch identische Ssteme habt, oder nur den gleichen Prozessor?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt, dass ihr beide auch identische Ssteme habt, oder nur den gleichen Prozessor?



Fast identisch, unterschiedliche Gehäuse, Speicher, Festplatten, Peripherie.


----------



## GlockRoXx (29. Dezember 2008)

sieht nett aus  

ist aber iwie alles noch zu teuer  

<----armer Schüler


----------



## Steve_O (29. Dezember 2008)

@ITpassion-de

auf wieviel kann ich den i7 920 mit Standartkühler übertakten ohne Probleme mit der Temperatur zu bekommen?? sind da 3,0ghz möglich??


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> auf wieviel kann ich den i7 920 mit Standartkühler übertakten ohne Probleme mit der Temperatur zu bekommen?? sind da 3,0ghz möglich??



Der Rechner von meinem Kumpel lief mit 3,2 GHz, ganz problemlos.


----------



## Steve_O (29. Dezember 2008)

wie waren da die temperaturen mit dem boxed kühler @ 3,2ghz


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> wie waren da die temperaturen mit dem boxed kühler @ 3,2ghz



Im idle um die 55 - 60°C, unter Last gehts böse Richtung 80°C bis er irgendwann anfängt zu throtteln.


----------



## VirusSXR (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke die Temperaturen sind bei 130W TDP nicht grad gering. 

@MR. Wayne

Willst Du für den OCZ Blade Speicher 500€ ausgeben? Zumal es nur 6GB sind?

Habe für 12GB schon ein nettes Sümmchen übern Tisch wandern lassen.


----------



## Steve_O (29. Dezember 2008)

denkst du dass unter volllast alles im ok-bereich ist @ 3,00ghz mit den temperaturen


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Steve_O schrieb:


> denkst du dass unter volllast alles im ok-bereich ist @ 3,00ghz mit den temperaturen



Ich würde unter keinen Umständen am Kühler sparen, denn falls die CPU, das Board oder sonstwas durch permanent zu hohe Temperaturen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden sollte, wird aus der kleinen Ersparniss ein reines Draufleggeschäft.


----------



## MR. Wayne (29. Dezember 2008)

*@VirusSXR*

500€ neee aber 12GB? lohnt sich das schon? möchte gute Ram mit cl7 am besten.... OCZ kenne ich zwar nicht aber die hat jeder  
Welche sind gut?

OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3P1333LV6GK)


oder:

OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (OCZ3P1600LV6GK)


@all 920er bis 3,2 OCen das ist echt gut...


----------



## sevi (29. Dezember 2008)

Was ist eigentlich, wenn man bei den Core i7 Board mit Tripple Channel ram nur 2 Riegel reinsteckt? Gibts das dann Dual Channel?


----------



## erwino (29. Dezember 2008)

@it-passion:
Wo kann man denn den RAM von Dir kaufen, den I7-Edition? bei Alternate hab ich den nicht gefunden.
(Habe seit ein paar Tagen nervige Bluescreens und komme einfach nicht drauf an was es liegt. Habe schon alles formatiert und den PC zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut, komm einfach nicht dahinter, so daß ich mir schon genervt nen Wunschzettel für neues Board, CPU, RAM bei Alternate gespeichert hab. Wenn ich den Fehler nicht bald finde werd ich wohl den Mist verkaufen).  
Ach ja:
Die Boardgrößen sind ja gleich geblieben, oder?
Brauch ich noch was außer den oben genannten Komponenten, nen Schraubenzieher und Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## steinschock (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du 12 GB brauchen könntest wüsstet Du das.

Das lohnt sich nur für Profis oder wenn man viel mit Virtuellen Os arbeitet.

Außer beim Hardcorebenchen ist die Performance von 1066 CL9 bis 1600 CL7 in Anwendungen fast gleich.
HEXUS.net - Review :: Corsair DOMINATOR DDR3-1,600 C8: bandwidth for Core i7 : Page - 1/8
Ab S.5 sind vergleiche 1066 CL9->1333 CL7->1600 CL7

Wenn der Preis nicht so die rolle Spiel 1600 CL 8/7 von OCZ oder wegen der Opti OCZ PI Black.

Ein I7 Sys. zu kaufen und sich über OC mit dem Boxed Gedanken zu machen geht über meinen Horizont.   

@ Sevi     Ja


----------



## VirusSXR (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde von 12GB für Normale Anwendungen abraten. 6GB 1333MHz reichen schon völlig aus. Alles andere ist innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

erwino schrieb:


> @it-passion:
> Wo kann man denn den RAM von Dir kaufen, den I7-Edition? bei Alternate hab ich den nicht gefunden.



Z.B. bei Mindfactory:
3x2048MB Kit OCZ Intel Core i7 Edition 1333MHz CL7 - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Netbooks und vieles mehr!
oder bei Amazon:
OCZ OCZ3X1333LV6GK PC1333 Arbeitspeicher 6 GB DDR3 RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2008)

achso, alles klar. Ich dachte nur, dass du dir alles doppelt holst ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> achso, alles klar. Ich dachte nur, dass du dir alles doppelt holst ^^



Nur den Speicher  .


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2008)

Du hattest aber doch kaum schlechteren Rechner als diesen hier ? oder täusche ich mich ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Du hattest aber doch kaum schlechteren Rechner als diesen hier ? oder täusche ich mich ?



Gut und schlecht ist immer relativ. Ich versuche halt immer so aufzurüsten das ich noch möglichst viel Geld für meine alten Brocken bekomme und so meine "Investition" schütze.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2008)

Achso, ich habe mich schon gefragt, was du für Job hast, dass du jedes mal die neuste Hardware einbaust. Na gut, richtig gute Alternative, aber für mich zu stressig ^^


----------



## VirusSXR (29. Dezember 2008)

Gute Einstellung @ ITpassion-de

So macht es einem die Umrüstung wesentlich leichter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Achso, ich habe mich schon gefragt, was du für Job hast, dass du jedes mal die neuste Hardware einbaust.



Ich sitze sozusagen an der Quelle  .


----------



## VirusSXR (29. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sitze sozusagen an der Quelle  .



Noch einer von der Sorte.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2008)

Ok, das erklärt den Rest. Na ja, ich werde erstmal abwarten, bis 1366 sich weiter ausgebaut hat und billiger geworden ist, dann greif ich auch zu, obwohl ich gerne einen 8 Kerner hätte mit 8 physikalischen Kernen und 8 logischen


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich gerne einen 8 Kerner hätte mit 8 physikalischen Kernen und 8 logischen



Dann aber mit 8 physikalischen und 16 logischen Kernen  .


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja, meinte ich auch, war wohl zu schnell und das kommt dabei raus


----------



## marduk (29. Dezember 2008)

Hey, also ich habe momentan noch den Boxed Kühler...

Habe meinen i7-920 auf 3,0Ghz übertaktet mit BCLK 150Mhz.. das ganze mit undervolt, sprich er bekommt genau 0.992 bis 1.0000Volt ... läuft einwandfrei!

Temperaturen bei Prime auslastungstest sind ~ 60°C der Kerne, kann gerne später (bin grade noch im Büro) einen Screenshot nachliefern..

LG,marduk


----------



## VirusSXR (29. Dezember 2008)

Das klingt auch interessant.


----------



## erwino (30. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Z.B. bei Mindfactory:
> 3x2048MB Kit OCZ Intel Core i7 Edition 1333MHz CL7 - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Netbooks und vieles mehr!
> oder bei Amazon:
> OCZ OCZ3X1333LV6GK PC1333 Arbeitspeicher 6 GB DDR3 RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
ui, danke. 
au klasse bei Mindfactory gibts das asus deluxe ja für nur 231 Euro!


----------



## MR. Wayne (30. Dezember 2008)

Wo liegt den der Unterschied von dem hier:

3x2048MB Kit OCZ Intel Core i7 Edition 1333MHz CL7

Und diesen:

OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3P1333LV6GK)


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2008)

@Mr. Wayne,

ich würde mal sagen an der Farbe des Heatspreaders  .


----------



## MR. Wayne (30. Dezember 2008)

Aja cool ich dachte schon da gibt es auch noch gravierende unterschiede.....  

@ITpassion-de Süßes bildchen was du da hast


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2008)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de Süßes bildchen was du da hast



Süsses Kätzchen und die Mietz sieht auch gut aus  .


----------



## VirusSXR (30. Dezember 2008)

Das kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, das die mietz gut aussieht.


----------



## PCTom (30. Dezember 2008)

hmm das sieht ja alles schon mal gut aus  ich hoffe das bald die Mittelklasse Boards auf den Markt kommen dann ist auch für mich die Zeit reif


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenns nicht ganz zum Thema paßt, mein Blu-Ray Laufwerk ist gerade geliefert worden, also hätte ich ein SATA DVD-ROM von Samsung zu "verschenken".
D.h. für lau bei Selbstabholung oder für 7 Euro inkl. Versand wenn ich es verpacken und wegbringen muss.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Dezember 2008)

Behalte das doch als Ersatzlaufwerk. 0.o


----------



## marduk (30. Dezember 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auch wenns nicht ganz zum Thema paßt, mein Blu-Ray Laufwerk ist gerade geliefert worden, also hätte ich ein SATA DVD-ROM von Samsung zu "verschenken".
> D.h. für lau bei Selbstabholung oder für 7 Euro inkl. Versand wenn ich es verpacken und wegbringen muss.


 

Ich nehms, würds auch abholen


----------



## RomeoJ (30. Dezember 2008)

Hey @IT

Wenn marduk abspringt, nehme ich es für 7€.....denn ich denke nicht, das du nicht aus Hannover kommst..

greetz

RomeoJ


ps..und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...


----------



## erwino (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja ist denn bald schon Weihnacht?....


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2008)

marduk schrieb:


> Ich nehms, würds auch abholen



Seht gut, wenn du mir sagst wann du es holst, ist es kein Problem, ansonsten schicke ich es auch gerne an RomeoJ.


----------



## Nikodemus (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Hatte heute meinen Kühler und meine CPU vom Deluxe runter und habe sie hinterher ganz normal wieder eingebaut.

Danach macht der Rechner nix mehr..... 

Nach dem Einschalten laufen alle Lüfter an, aber auf dem Bildschirm passiert nix. Das Board piept auch nicht- gar nix. Selbst der Resetschalter auf dem Bord funzt nicht mehr. Das einige was noch läuft ist die Ausschaltfunktion nach 5 Sekunden Power-Off drücken.

Habe nach einander die 2. Graka, die USB-Geräte (bis auf Tastatur) alle entfernt- keine Änderung. Auch ein Bios-Reset mit Batterie raus brachte keine Änderung!

Was nun??? Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende....

Wisst Ihr noch was?

Gruß

Niko

So, bin mal einen Schritt weiter:

Habe mal den kompletten RAM entfernt, danach Piepen, daß kein Arbeitsspeicher gefunden wird.

Mit einem Riegel startet er.

Mit zwei Riegeln auch.

Mit dem dritten Riegel ist Schluß- Kein Bootvorgang mehr!

Riegel mehrfach untereinander getauscht: Sofern nur zwei Riegel stecken läuft das Bord.

Heist also: Sobald das Bord im Triplle-Channel arbeiten soll, geht nix mehr.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag was ich machen soll?


----------



## steinschock (31. Dezember 2008)

Bios neu aufspielen.
Hast Du übertaktet?


----------



## Nikodemus (31. Dezember 2008)

Also: Sobald in Kanal A1 ein DIMM steckt ist es vorbei! Laß ich die DIMMS in B1 und C1 stecken fährt der PC hoch.

Was ist nun kaputt? Bord oder CPU?

P.S.: Hatte Prozessor nochmal ausgebaut und bemerkt, daß unter dem Rand ein bischen Wärmeleitpaste, wohl vom Finger, war und sich im Bereich von 3 Kontakten der CPU befand.


@steinschock

...nein, nix übertaktet! Nur Ram auf 1333 gesetzt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

Nikodemus schrieb:


> P.S.: Hatte Prozessor nochmal ausgebaut und bemerkt, daß unter dem Rand ein bischen Wärmeleitpaste, wohl vom Finger, war und sich im Bereich von 3 Kontakten der CPU befand.



Mann, Mann, Mann, reife Leistung einen ganzen Rechner durch zerlegen und ggfs. unsachgemässes Zusammenbauen schlimmstenfalls auch noch zu beschädigen.

Das finde ich gelinde gesagt, erschreckend.


----------



## Nikodemus (31. Dezember 2008)

@ IT

...das finde ich auch, hilft mir aktuell aber nicht so wirklich weiter.

Hast Du eine Idee, wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

Nikodemus schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Idee, wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte?



CPU vorsichtig sauber machen, ein Speichermodul zum testen nehmen, alle Sockel durchtesten, ggfs. mit einem 2.Modul noch einmal. Wenn dann ein Sockel nicht mehr gehen sollte, hat höchstwahrscheinlich dein Board ein Problem.


----------



## steinschock (31. Dezember 2008)

Da der IMC/DDR3 Controler in der CPU sitzt hast Du evtl. nur noch Dualch.

Andere CPU in dem MB testen oder umgekeht.
Sei froh das er noch läuft ,Trippel bringt noch keinen vorteil für normal-user.


MB denke ich nicht.


----------



## marduk (31. Dezember 2008)

Wenn garnichts geht, würd ichs versuchen zu reklamieren  Vielleicht haste ja Glück!

Ob Triple hin oder her, ich würd nicht drauf verzichten wollen...

Guten Rutsch euch allen 

btw alle aus Hanau


----------



## steinschock (31. Dezember 2008)

euch auch.

Da können wir nächstes Jahr ein i7-Club aufmachen 
Chapter HU


----------



## gogle (31. Dezember 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> euch auch.
> 
> Da können wir nächstes Jahr ein i7-Club aufmachen
> Chapter HU




Guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## MR. Wayne (31. Dezember 2008)

i7-Club?  Bin ich dabei..... meiner wird gekauft wenn die GTX285 Released wurde  

einen guten Rutsch @all


----------



## steinschock (31. Dezember 2008)

Musst auch Hanauer sein 

Bei mir wird es ende Jan.


----------



## Nikodemus (31. Dezember 2008)

Ebenfalls allen einen guten Rutsch  und danke für die Hilfe bis hierhin...

Der Kanal A1 läuft definitiv nicht. Kriege daher max 4096 MB auf B1 und C1 zum Laufen (mit gereinigter CPU- war ein ca. 1,5mm breiter Streifen Paste am Rand). Da diese Bestückung allerdings nicht der vorgesehenen Bordkonfig. entspricht (nicht bestückter A1), läuft das alles nicht stabil. Da ist der reine Verzicht auf Triple-Channel keine Läsung. Ich werde also um das Tauschen von Bord und / oder Prozessor nicht herumkommen und wohl Bord UND CPU in die RMA schicken.

So´n, Shice! Schraube seit 16 Jahren an PC´s rum, aber so einen Bock habe ich bis dato noch nie geschossen.


----------



## VirusSXR (1. Januar 2009)

Euch auch allen ein gutes neues Jahr!

Bin auch beim i7 Club dabei.
Freue mich auf die GTX 295. Also die Dualchip-Karte.


----------



## xTc (1. Januar 2009)

@* ITpassion-de*:

Kannst du bitte mal die Leistungsaugnahme messen?  Einmal im IDLE (non OC) und einmal unter LOAD (non OC).

Weiterhin wäre es klasse falls du LOAD auch mit OC messen könntest. Danke. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Euch auch allen ein gutes neues Jahr!


 
Danke, dir auch.



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Bin auch beim i7 Club dabei.


 
Ist ja auch nicht der schlechteste Club. 



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Freue mich auf die GTX 295. Also die Dualchip-Karte.


 
Du kaufst sie dir also?
Wäre klasse, wenn du man deine Eindrücke und Tests posten könntest.


----------



## VirusSXR (1. Januar 2009)

Sobald die Karten mit der Post da sind, werde ich hier einen Ausführlichen Test und eine Produktvorstellung ins Forum posten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Sobald die Karten mit der Post da sind, werde ich hier einen Ausführlichen Test und eine Produktvorstellung ins Forum posten.


 
Das wäre echt klasse.
*mich freu*


----------



## MR. Wayne (1. Januar 2009)

Wann denkt ihr werden die GTX285/290 Released? Will mir endlich meinen Core i7 kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

@VirusSXR
Machst auch Vergleiche mit dem alten Core 2?
Welche Auflösung planst du zu nutzen??

Nimm bitte eine möglichst hohe, 1680x1050 und/oder 19200x1200.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Wann denkt ihr werden die GTX285/290 Released? Will mir endlich meinen Core i7 kaufen.


 
Vielleicht schon nächste Woche, einfach mal bei den Onlineshops reinschauen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @VirusSXR
> Machst auch Vergleiche mit dem alten Core 2?
> Welche Auflösung planst du zu nutzen??
> 
> Nimm bitte eine möglichst hohe, 1680x1050 und/oder 19200x1200.


 
Jep, wenn möglich 1920x1200. Die Größe sollte mein nächster Monitor schaffen.


----------



## VirusSXR (1. Januar 2009)

Ich werde vielleicht auf einem QX9770 testen, mal schauen ob ich Lust dazu habe das ganze dann auch da einzubauen.

Zu den Auflösungen, da habe ich einen 19", 20", 22", 24" und nen 30" Bildschirm zur Verfügung.


----------



## gogle (2. Januar 2009)

Ich will mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen für meine neu system(ich denke Nvidia Geforce GTX260.)
und wollte einfach mal eure meinungen hören


----------



## sevi (2. Januar 2009)

> Die Intel® Turbo-Boost-Technik erhöht bei
> Bedarf automatisch die Taktrate einzelner
> Prozessorkerne – den sogenannten Cores –
> und kann dabei sogar über die angegebene
> ...


Setzt die CPU für jeden Kern die Takrate einzeln hoch oder setzt er alle zusammen hoch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ich werde vielleicht auf einem QX9770 testen, mal schauen ob ich Lust dazu habe das ganze dann auch da einzubauen.
> 
> Zu den Auflösungen, da habe ich einen 19", 20", 22", 24" und nen 30" Bildschirm zur Verfügung.


 
Es ist immer cool, ein wenig mehr daheim liegen zu haben, damit man ordentlich testen kann.


----------



## VirusSXR (2. Januar 2009)

sevi schrieb:


> Setzt die CPU für jeden Kern die Takrate einzeln hoch oder setzt er alle zusammen hoch?



Er setzt den Takt eines Kernes hoch, wenn es von Nöten sein sollte.



gogle schrieb:


> Ich will mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen für meine neu system(ich denke Nvidia Geforce GTX260.)
> und wollte einfach mal eure meinungen hören



Die Karte ist gut und schon für wenig Geld zu bekommen. Von mir ein .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist immer cool, ein wenig mehr daheim liegen zu haben, damit man ordentlich testen kann.



Vielleicht kann ich auch noch ein paar Andere System zur Verfügung stellen für diese Tests. Um ein wenig nächer an die "Normalen" System zu kommen werde ich versuchen einen E6700, Q6600, E8600 und einen Q9550 noch zu bekommen. Um das ganze etwas Anschaulicher zu machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

sevi schrieb:


> Setzt die CPU für jeden Kern die Takrate einzeln hoch oder setzt er alle zusammen hoch?



Alle zusammen um 1 oder 2 Taktstufen, dabei erhöht sich die Leistungsaufnahme aber deutlich.


----------



## VirusSXR (2. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Alle zusammen um 1 oder 2 Taktstufen, dabei erhöht sich die Leistungsaufnahme aber deutlich.



Laut diesem Bericht scheint das aber anders zu funktionieren.


----------



## steinschock (2. Januar 2009)

Beim Turbo wird normal nur bei Singel-anwendungen um 2x erhöht.
Sonst 1x, ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit, da es auf die Kühlung ankommt.
Bei ausreichender Kühlung gehen auch alle 4 Kerne 2x.

Das Probelem ist das HT und Turbo bis 60W ausmachen können und mehr V-core brauchen.
Besonderst wenn OC dazukommt.
Momentan nutzen HT nur wenig Programme, und mit manuellem OC ohne Turbo braucht man weniger V.core, ist also kühler + Effektiver.


----------



## alleinherrscher (2. Januar 2009)

Übrigens laufen die Core i7's gar nicht so heiß wie immer behauptet. 
Ich hab den i7 965 mit Boxedkühler auf 40 Grad (idle) und max. 79-80 Grad bei Volllast (alle 4 Kerne). Dabei ist HT und Turbo aktiviert. Die ominösen 100°C wie in einigen Tests behauptet werden bei mir nicht erreicht und der Core regelt auch nicht wegen Überhitzung die Taktung runter.


----------



## steinschock (2. Januar 2009)

Kommt auf die CPU an gerade von den ersten i7 werden einige auch heißer.


----------



## Steve_O (2. Januar 2009)

wie heißt ist der i7 920 mit boxed kühler idle und unter vollast und wie weit kann man den ohne temperaturporbleme zu bekommen übertakten sind da 3,0ghz drinnen??


----------



## alleinherrscher (2. Januar 2009)

Also mein Kumpel hat den 920 mit dem Noctua Kühler auf nem P6T Deluxe sitzen. Der Kühler sorgt dafür, dass er unter volllast kaum höhere Temperaturen (maximal 60°C) als im idle (45°C) hat. 

Er konnte somit den Takt auf 3,8ghz stellen (durch anhebung des referenztaktes) und hat eine Temperatur von 80 Grad gefahren.

Also fürs übertakten würd ich schon eher einen nicht-boxed Kühler empfehlen, wobei, wenn du glück hast, 3 ghz auch mit boxed drin sind.


----------



## Eule (3. Januar 2009)

Mahl ne blüde frage wo ist der unter schit zwichen einem Core2Quad -> Core i7 und einem Intel Core 2Quad Prozessor Q6700 4x2,66Ghz@ bis zu 4x3,2 Ghz wobei ich habe hüher gemacht auf 3,33Ghz


----------



## alleinherrscher (3. Januar 2009)

Der Core i7 hat wegen seiner neuen Architektur mehr Leistung bei gleicher Taktung. Ich würde sagen, ungefähr 20-30%.

(ComputerBase - Test: Intel Core i7 920, 940 und 965 Extreme Edition (Seite 25))


Neuerungen sind weiterhin:

- Speichercontroller ist auf dem Die, Triple Channel Support
- Bei Bedarf übertaktet sich der Kern selbst, bis die maximale Abwärme von 130W erreicht wird.
- Hyperthreading sorgt dafür, dass 2 Threads pro Kern gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden können, wodurch du 8 logische Prozessorkerne hast.

Aber wenn du schon nen guten Core 2 Quad Prozessor hast, solltest du dich fragen, ob dir die Mehrleistung das Geld Wert ist, wo doch alle aktuellen Spiele problemlos auf deinem Prozessor laufen sollten...


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Januar 2009)

Da werd ich wohl erstmal auf meinem SO 775 mit C2E QX9770 bleiben, da der Unterschied zu den Nehalems nicht so gravierend ist. laut diesem Testbericht (ComputerBase - Test: Intel Core i7 920, 940 und 965 Extreme Edition (Seite 25))

Warte dann erstmal bis die restlichen i7 CPU´s auf den Markt kommen, oder ich entscheide mich doch für nen i5. Mal sehen.


----------



## alleinherrscher (3. Januar 2009)

Jo, wobei man den Test auch mit etwas vorsicht genießen muss. In aktuellen Spielen wie Assasains Creed schläft meine CPU mit unter 20% Systemauslastung. Richtig aussagekräftig sind nur die Benchmarks, die die reine CPU performance aller Kerne bewerten, wie der Cinebench.

Aber ich würd glaub ich auch nicht von einem QX9770 aufrüsten. Hatte vorher einen Athlon XP 2600+. Da war der Leistungsschub zum i7 EE schon ziemlich groß 

Aus Wikipedia:

Some early articles suggested that i7's design is not ideal for gaming performance. In a test done on leaked hardware, a Core i7 940 compared to a QX9770 shows the Core i7 is slower than Yorkfield clock for clock in 2 while being faster in the other two. The difference in all cases is small, and is due to the significantly smaller sized L2 cache on the processor cores, with each core able to access its own 256 kB of L2 cache. In contrast, the most recent Yorkfields have up to 12 MB of L2 cache. To help compensate, the Core i7 also has a new L3 cache of 8 MB, shared among all four cores, similar to AMD's "Barcelona" processors. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_3#cite_note-20However, more recent testing done on all clock rates of official hardware with final drivers and BIOS revisions show that Core i7 at the very least beats Yorkfield clock-for-clock, and in most cases exceeds it by an average of about 17http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_3#cite_note-21%. But when it comes to high-end multi-GPU environments (Nvidia 3-way SLI and ATI Crossfire X), the i7 is revealed to be a lot faster than Yorkfield (QX9770) in clock-for-clockhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_3#cite_note-22. In the single-threaded SuperPi 1M test, a Core i7 920 running at 2.66 GHz finished the test in 11.54 seconds, while a QX9770 (3.2 GHz) did the test in 14.42 secondshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_3#cite_note-23, so the Core i7 executed 50% more instructions per clock cycle on this test.

Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_3#Drawbacks


----------



## VirusSXR (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe ein System mit QX9770 und zum direkten Vergleich auch ein System mit i7 965 XE. Ich muss sagen, bei vielen Anwendungen die Rechenintensiv sind, lohnt sich der Umstieg ungemein.
Hatte mein QX9770 auf 4,4GHz laufen und meinen i7 z.Z. auch auf 4,4GHz und der Leistungszuwachs liegt im Durchschnitt bei über 17%!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

alleinherrscher schrieb:


> Der Core i7 hat wegen seiner neuen Architektur mehr Leistung bei gleicher Taktung. Ich würde sagen, ungefähr 20-30%.


 
Ja, genau.... 

Bei welchem Benchmark kam das Ergebnis denn raus?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei welchem Benchmark kam das Ergebnis denn raus?



Bei Cinebench und allen anderen CPU lastigen Benches/ Programmen ist der Leistungszuwachs teilweise sogar wesentlich höher. Laut CT sind bis zu 150% bei gleichem Takt mögich. Ist natürlich ein Extrem aber dennoch beeindruckend.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2009)

alleinherrscher schrieb:


> Der Core i7 hat wegen seiner neuen Architektur mehr Leistung bei gleicher Taktung. Ich würde sagen, ungefähr 20-30%


Aber nur solange er rechnet und nicht größere Datenmengen zu anderen Komponenten (ie GraKa) schickt...

Und 20-30% sind völlig überzogen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und 20-30% sind völlig überzogen.



Was kam denn bei deinen Tests raus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei Cinebench und allen anderen CPU lastigen Benches/ Programmen ist der Leistungszuwachs teilweise sogar wesentlich höher. Laut CT sind bis zu 150% bei gleichem Takt mögich. Ist natürlich ein Extrem aber dennoch beeindruckend.


 
Laut solchen Tests hätte mein Yorkfield auch 100% schneller sein müssen als mein alter Toledo.
In der Praxis hat man davon bloß nichts gemerkt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Laut solchen Tests hätte mein Yorkfield auch 100% schneller sein müssen als mein alter Toledo.
> In der Praxis hat man davon bloß nichts gemerkt.



Ist natürlich klar das man die netto CPU Performance nicht 1:1 auf die Alltagsperformance umlegen kann.
Denn egal wie schnell der Proz rechnet die Internetverbindug wird dadurch nicht schneller, die Grafikkarte ebenfalls nicht und die Festplatte bremst weiterhin. Insofern darf man Einzelkomponenten nicht überbewerten. Ein schneller Rechner ist eben nur so schnell wie das langsamste Glied in der Kette.


----------



## VirusSXR (3. Januar 2009)

Richtig!

Und ich glaube keiner hat soviele Komponenten, wie die Testcenter, um auch auf diese Performance zu kommen wie bei den Tests.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist natürlich klar das man die netto CPU Performance nicht 1:1 auf die Alltagsperformance umlegen kann.
> Denn egal wie schnell der Proz rechnet die Internetverbindug wird dadurch nicht schneller, die Grafikkarte ebenfalls nicht und die Festplatte bremst weiterhin. Insofern darf man Einzelkomponenten nicht überbewerten. Ein schneller Rechner ist eben nur so schnell wie das langsamste Glied in der Kette.


 
War mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich von einem Sockel 939 auf 775 Wechsel und eine Menge Geld für CPU, Board und RAM ausgebe, dann erwarte ich einfach, dass das neue System das alte in Grund und Boden bläst.
War halt nicht so, auch einer der Gründe, warum die Tage des 775 gezählt sind. 
Mal sehen, ob das neue dann wirklich mal einen Aha-Effekt auslöst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich von einem Sockel 939 auf 775 Wechsel und eine Menge Geld für CPU, Board und RAM ausgebe, dann erwarte ich einfach, dass das neue System das alte in Grund und Boden bläst.



Als ich 2006 vom lahmen X2 4600+ auf den C2D E6600 wechselte war es die Aufrüstung mit dem größten Leistungssprung welche ich je machte. Liegt natürlich nicht unerheblich daran das der AM2 eine Krücke war.
Und wenn ich z.B. den Kostenaufwand sehe welche der Wechsel vom S775 zum S1366 mit sich gebracht hat, dann bin ich hoch zufrieden.


----------



## alleinherrscher (3. Januar 2009)

Die Frage ist, worüber wir uns hier unterhalten wollen. Über durchschnittliche Leistung im Alltag, oder über die maximalen Operationen pro Zeiteinheit. (und da sagt nunmal sogar Wikipedia, dass er 17-50% schneller ist).
Mal von Spielen abgesehen werde ich im Alltag keinen sonderlich großen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen Core i7 und meinem alten Athlon XP verspüren, da beide Prozessoren sich langweilen, während z.B. der Firefox über die Southbridge in den Ram rauscht. 

Selbst bei Spielen wirst du momentan kaum einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs zum Core 2 sehen, da kaum jemand von uns ein 3-Wege SLI benutzt und die Grafikkarte somit einfach der Flaschenhals ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2009)

alleinherrscher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, worüber wir uns hier unterhalten wollen. Über durchschnittliche Leistung im Alltag, oder über die maximalen Operationen pro Zeiteinheit. (und da sagt nunmal sogar Wikipedia, dass er 17-50% schneller ist).



Das jeder Computer "normalen" Computeralltag beherscht ist glaueb ich nicht strittig. Aber wenn man doch mal was spielt oder massiv multitaskt oder andere Anwendungen laufen lassen möchbte welche sehr CPU lastig sind, dann ist es doch schön eben einen aktuellen Rechner zu besitzen und ohne Pauen und unnötiges warten immer weitermachen zu können.

Wem das nichts bedeutet der kann kaufen was er will, denn jede aktuelle CPU reicht um Windows + Browser verwenden zu können.


----------



## alleinherrscher (3. Januar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das jeder Computer "normalen" Computeralltag beherscht ist glaueb ich nicht strittig. Aber wenn man doch mal was spielt oder massiv multitaskt oder andere Anwendungen laufen lassen möchbte welche sehr CPU lastig sind, dann ist es doch schön eben einen aktuellen Rechner zu besitzen und ohne Pauen und unnötiges warten immer weitermachen zu können.
> 
> Wem das nichts bedeutet der kann kaufen was er will, denn jede aktuelle CPU reicht um Windows + Browser verwenden zu können.



Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## VirusSXR (3. Januar 2009)

Ich würde es nicht verallgemeinern, dass niemand ein i7 965XE plus Triple SLI nutzt.

Ich habe derzeit 3 GTX 280 OC H²O in meinem System und weiß bei Spielen genau wo ein Leistungsplus vorliegt und wo nicht.


----------



## alleinherrscher (3. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht verallgemeinern, dass niemand ein i7 965XE plus Triple SLI nutzt.
> 
> Ich habe derzeit 3 GTX 280 OC H²O in meinem System und weiß bei Spielen genau wo ein Leistungsplus vorliegt und wo nicht.



Öh , magst du mir eine abgeben??? 

Okay, gut, dann sag ich mal "die meisten von uns"...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht verallgemeinern, dass niemand ein i7 965XE plus Triple SLI nutzt.
> 
> Ich habe derzeit 3 GTX 280 OC H²O in meinem System und weiß bei Spielen genau wo ein Leistungsplus vorliegt und wo nicht.


 
Das klingt sehr interessant.
Kannst du da mal ein paar Testläufe machen, oder hast du schon welche gemacht?


----------



## VirusSXR (3. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise nur bei Windows Neuinstallationen, da sie zu dem Zeitpunkt noch unverfälscht sind. Später wird das System langsamer und man hat nicht mehr die Reinperformance.

Aber da ich mir schon gedacht habe, dass eine solche Anfrage kommt, habe ich einen Test gemacht. Nur leider kann ich keinen Nachweis dafür liefern, was mir meine Glaubwürdigkeit natürlich in Frage stellt. Da ich 3DMark nur für interne Zwecke nutze und daher noch nie einen Nachweis brauchte.
Aber dennoch sind hier meine Ergebnisse:

3DMark2001 SE:
130125 3DMarks

3DMark03:
175327 3DMarks

3DMark05:
45068 3DMarks

3DMark06:
34462 3DMarks

3DMark Vantage:
E69126 3DMarks
P36374 3DMarks
H29128 3DMarks
X21882 3DMarks

Ich bitte euch zumindest sie so anzuerkennen wie sie dort stehen, aber seid nicht gezwungen sie zu glauben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Normalerweise nur bei Windows Neuinstallationen, da sie zu dem Zeitpunkt noch unverfälscht sind. Später wird das System langsamer und man hat nicht mehr die Reinperformance.


 
Genau, wenn Benchmarks, dann nur mit einem nackten Windows, ohne bremsende Software oder Dienste. 



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Aber da ich mir schon gedacht habe, dass eine solche Anfrage kommt, habe ich einen Test gemacht. Nur leider kann ich keinen Nachweis dafür liefern, was mir meine Glaubwürdigkeit natürlich in Frage stellt. Da ich 3DMark nur für interne Zwecke nutze und daher noch nie einen Nachweis brauchte.


 
Benchmarkergebnisse rauche ich eh noch vor dem Frühstück, 
also kein Thema, mich interessiert auch nur mal, was da so möglich ist.
Danke dir. 



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Aber dennoch sind hier meine Ergebnisse:
> 
> 3DMark2001 SE:
> 130125 3DMarks
> ...


 
Du hast beim 03er mehr Punkte als beim 01er?
Na ja, die älteren Benchmarks sind eh nicht mehr für die Hardware von heute ausgelegt und somit nicht unbedingt brauchbar.


----------



## VirusSXR (3. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast beim 03er mehr Punkte als beim 01er? Na ja, die älteren Benchmarks sind eh nicht mehr für die Hardware von heute ausgelegt und somit nicht unbedingt brauchbar.



Weil die Berechnung der Punkte noch irgendwie anders von statten geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Weil die Berechnung der Punkte noch irgendwie anders von statten geht.


 
Ist bei den alten Benchmarks eh wurscht, ob man nun 120.000 oder 220.000 Punkte hat.


----------



## VirusSXR (3. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist bei den alten Benchmarks eh wurscht, ob man nun 120.000 oder 220.000 Punkte hat.



Stimmt!


----------



## MR. Wayne (4. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht es beim Asus P6T6 WS Revolution mit den OC funktionen aus? ähnlich wie beim ASUS Rampage II Extreme oder sogar besser? weiß immer noch nicht welches MoBo ich kaufen soll..... die einen sagen Revolution weil es diesen NF 200 Chip hat die anderen sagen Rampage obwohl SLI nur x16/x8/x8 hätte, anstatt x16/x16/x16 wie beim Revolution........


----------



## VirusSXR (4. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das P6T6 WS Revolution ist z.Z. das beste i7 Board was es gibt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ich finde das P6T6 WS Revolution ist z.Z. das beste i7 Board was es gibt.



Quatsch, das Gigabyte EX58-UD5 ist besser


----------



## MR. Wayne (4. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ich finde das P6T6 WS Revolution ist z.Z. das beste i7 Board was es gibt.



Und OC funktionen? eindrücke PLZ


----------



## VirusSXR (4. Januar 2009)

Was die OC Funktionen angeht, sehr umfangreich. Sehr genaue Volt Einstellungen möglich, sehr stabil Volt Balance. Enorm hoher Maximal-Takt für QPI,FSB,NB,SB,PCIe,etc. ...

Also Du kannst wirklich an allem werkeln, wo es nur geht.

@ Gigabyte EX58-UD5
Da ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte machen musste, werde ich Produkte dieser Marke nie wieder auch nur anfassen! Support miserabel, Verarbeitung/Qualität der Produkte grade mal Ausreichend und dazu sind die Produkte noch im Verhältniss zu teuer.

Ich bleibe weiterhin ASUS treu, zumal hier das beschriebene Produkt auch den NF200 Chip verbaut hat.


----------



## noobi (4. Januar 2009)

Grüss Euch.

Habe mir auch vor nen paar Tagen den corei7 920 gekauft, hatte vorher aber nen paar Dinge gelesen, die mich irritieren.
In den Reviews ist immer wieder die Rede vom Idle-Verbrauch diese Systems mit ca. 100 Watt ( z.B. Mainboard, Corei7 920 und gtx280).
Mein System liegt aber im Idle bei ca. 150 Watt mit Asus P6T Deluxe, 6 GB Ram, Corei7 920 und einer XFX 280 XT.
Nun weiss ich halt nicht ob ich schon das Optimum an Idle-verbrauch habe oder ich dort Nachhelfen muss?
Wäre nett wenn sich der ein oder andere dazu äußern könnte, bzw Vergleichswerte liefert.


----------



## MR. Wayne (4. Januar 2009)

@VirusSXR

was heißt hier das elektrisch:

Erweiterungsslots: 3x PCIe 2.0 x16, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*elektrisch* nur x8), 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*elektrisch* nur x4) •

das steht beim ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution...... beim Rampage II steht das nicht. Auf Geizhals zu finden.


----------



## VirusSXR (4. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß, elektrisch steht dafür:
Dieser Port ist aufgebaut wie ein x16 PCIe Slot, aber er wird nur wie ein x4 oder x8 PCIe Slot angesprochen.
Im Klartext, Du kannst eine x16 Karte in einen dieser Slots einbauen, wird aber nur mit der Bandbreite eines x4 oder x8 angesteuert.

@noobi:

Ich kann Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da mein Idle Verbrauch weit höher ist als Deiner. Sorry, musst also warten auf jemanden, der ein vergleichbares System vorzuweisen hat.
Mein Idle Verbrauch liegt bei etwa 220-250W Max bei ca 900-1050W


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> @ Gigabyte EX58-UD5
> Da ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte machen musste, werde ich Produkte dieser Marke nie wieder auch nur anfassen! Support miserabel, Verarbeitung/Qualität der Produkte grade mal Ausreichend und dazu sind die Produkte noch im Verhältniss zu teuer.
> 
> Ich bleibe weiterhin ASUS treu, zumal hier das beschriebene Produkt auch den NF200 Chip verbaut hat.



Da gehen wohl die Meinungen auseinander, nachdem ich ein halbes Jahr auf meine Asus-Grafikkarten warten musste und drei mal die defekte Karten unrepariert zurück bekam ist Asus für mich auch erst einmal gestorben. Ein Telefonsupport existiert auch nicht einmal 

Bei Gigabyte ist der Support sehr gut, ich kann sogar mein Mainboard bei denen registrieren und habe dann 5 Jahre Garantie und kann es direkt bei Gigabyte einschicken und die wickeln den Austausch dann innerhalb von nur 10 Tagen ab


----------



## steinschock (4. Januar 2009)

noobi schrieb:


> Grüss Euch.
> 
> Habe mir auch vor nen paar Tagen den corei7 920 gekauft, hatte vorher aber nen paar Dinge gelesen, die mich irritieren.
> In den Reviews ist immer wieder die Rede vom Idle-Verbrauch diese Systems mit ca. 100 Watt ( z.B. Mainboard, Corei7 920 und gtx280).
> ...



Dein Idle ist in Ordnung.
150W sind die untergrenze bei Deinem Sys.
Ich hab mit einem E8400 + 280 ca. 110W


----------



## plexus (5. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Quatsch, das Gigabyte EX58-UD5 ist besser



Korrekt, das werde ich mir auch so in ner Woche kaufen. 

Komisch dass wirklich ALLE in dem Thread die Asus Dinger kaufen.... und ja, ich lese den Thread seid dem ersten Post. 

Ich werde euch vermutlich bald mit meinen geplanten Einkäufen belästigen um zu sehn ob es Kritikpunkte gibt. 

Außerdem kauf ich auch alles doppelt. Natürlich nur um genauso mit Bildern zu prahlen wie It-Passion.


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

> Komisch dass wirklich ALLE in dem Thread die Asus Dinger kaufen.... und ja, ich lese den Thread seid dem ersten Post.


Weil es vielleicht doch die besten Mainboards sind? Ich denke nicht, das Gigabyte so schnell sein Nischen dasein abgeben kann. Denn erst mit dem neuen Sockel kommt Gigabyte so mit ins Rennen. Denn auch bei Sockel 755 kam Gigabyte nicht so ganz gegen die "Großen" an, wie Asus, MSI,etc.

Also auch alle Mainboards die ich verbaue sind meist Asus, mal kommt zwar auch MSI vor oder Andere wie XFX oder EVGA. Aber mit Gigabyte habe ich sehr sehr schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Denn auch der Support für Geschäftskunden ist miserabel. Und was die 5 Jahre Garantie angeht, die habe ich bei Asus auch in Form eienr Gewährleistung.

P.S.: Mit Gigabyte hatte ich die meisten Rückläufer und defekten Mainboards. Rate: von 10 waren 8 defekt oder nicht voll funktionsfähig.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Januar 2009)

Ich behaupte mal eher dass du nur herzlich gerne gegen Gigabyte bashst aus welchem persönlichen Grund auch immer...

Bei Asus gibt es übrigens keine 5 jährige Garantie. Bei dem was du hier so erzählst muss ich wohl zu recht an deinen bisherigen Aussagen zweifeln.


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal eher dass du nur herzlich gerne gegen Gigabyte bashst aus welchem persönlichen Grund auch immer...
> 
> Bei Asus gibt es übrigens keine 5 jährige Garantie. Bei dem was du hier so erzählst muss ich wohl zu recht an deinen bisherigen Aussagen zweifeln.



Es hat nichts persönlioch damit zu tun, ich sehe nur nicht ein, weshalb ich mir Mist kaufen sollte?!

Ich "bashe" auch nicht gegen Gigabyte, sondern sehe nur aus meinen Rückläufern, die ich hier sogar in Textform meinen Akten beiliegen habe, das es Qualitativ nicht gerade das Beste auf dem Markt ist.

Zudem habe ich auch nicht gesagt, das Asus 5 Jahre Garantie gibt sondern eine erweiterte Gewährleistung. Garantie und Gewährleistung sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schue! Erst lesen und denken, bevor man solche Kritik in öffentlichen Foren preisgibt!
Ausserdem zwingt Dich niemand meinen Aussagen zu glauben, es ist Dir also völlig frei, ob Du sie anzweifelst oder glaubst.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Januar 2009)

Glaub mir ich kenne auch den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung, aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache, Asus bietet maximal 3 Jahre Gewährleistung und dazu einen miesen Support. Gigabyte hingegen bietet 5 Jhare und einen vortrefflichen Endkundensupport mit einer Hotline für Feedback und andere Fragen sowie eine technische Hotline und das sucht man bei Asus vergeblichst. Schon traurig dass Asus trotz seiner enormen Größe und auch guten Produkte, nichts von Support hält.

Desweiteren weiß ich nicht wie du bitteschön so eine schlechte Ausfallrate an Gigabyte Boards hast, ich habe schon sehr viele Gigabyte-Boards verbaut und hatte damit weniger Probleme als mit Asus-Boards. Wenn es dich interessiert gehe ich gerne in die Details


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

Is ja schön, dass Du so zu Gigabyte hälst. Ich halte davon nichts.
Ich halte Dich auch nicht von Deiner Meinung ab, aber lass mich bitte auch meine Meinung haben.

Ich halte nicht viel davon, eine andere Meinung aufgebunden zu bekommen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Januar 2009)

Ist ja OK, nur kann ich das halt nicht nachvollziehen da ich selber noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte gemacht habe, vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran dass ich immer die richtigen Mainboards kaufe, denn jeder Hersteller hat gute und schlechte Produkte und das trifft auch auf Asus zu


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

Habe bei Gigabyte immer diese verwendet:
Alle zwischen 120,-€ und 240,-€

*GA-EX38T-DQ6
GA-EP45T-DQ6
GA-EP45T Extreme
GA-X48T-DQ6
GA-X38T-DQ6
GA-P35T-DQ6
GA-EP45T-UD3P
GA-EP45C-UD3R
GA-EP45T-UD3R
*


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Januar 2009)

Naja, tut mir leid, aber deine Erfahrungen kann ich leider nicht teilen, die bisherigen Gigabyte-Boards welche ich verbaut habe machten keine Probleme. Bei Asus haben auch nur Mianboards unter 100€ Probleme gemacht, so wie das M2N Sli, solch einen Müll zu verkaufen ist dem Kunden gegenüber schon eine Frechheit


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

Da stimm ich Dir zu.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Januar 2009)

Es baut wohl jeder Hersteller mal gut und mal schlechte Boards, ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung im Moment was den Sockel 1366 betrifft nur von MSI abraten, dafür baut MSI aber aktuell meiner Meinung nach die besten AM2+ Platinen, welche ich auch uneingeschränkt jedem der auf einen Deneb setzen will empfehlen würde


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

Verbaue z.Z. auch keine Sockel 1366 MSI Boards, da sie mir einfach zu wenig bieten (Ausstattung, Zubehör, Funktionen, etc.). Und dazu noch zu teuer sind im Verhältniss.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Januar 2009)

Beim Sockel 775 würde ich natürlich auch lieber zu einem guten Asus-Board mit X38 oder X48 greifen, das P5Q soll ja auch bei manchen Probleme machen


----------



## Lee (5. Januar 2009)

Also mein M3A78 Pro für schnuckelige 80€ funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich denke Asus hat nur sehr unterschiedliche Boards... Da kommt es weniger auf den Preis an... Das Striker II für sehr viel Geld taugte ja zum Beispiel nichts...


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ich weiß, elektrisch steht dafür:
> Dieser Port ist aufgebaut wie ein x16 PCIe Slot, aber er wird nur wie ein x4 oder x8 PCIe Slot angesprochen.
> *Im Klartext, Du kannst eine x16 Karte in einen dieser Slots einbauen, wird aber nur mit der Bandbreite eines x4 oder x8 angesteuert. *



ich dachte es ist beim Asus P6T6 WS Revolution alles  x16/x16/x16 wieso dann x4 oder x8? ich stehe gerade aufm schlauch....


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> ich dachte es ist beim Asus P6T6 WS Revolution alles  x16/x16/x16 wieso dann x4 oder x8? ich stehe gerade aufm schlauch....



Beim P6T6 WS Revolution sind ....
3x PCIe 2.0 x16 vollwertig
2x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x8)
1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x4)

Und warum? Weil Asus auf dem Board einen zusätzlichen Nforce 200 Chip verlötet hat, der zusätzliche Lanes zur Verfügung stellt.


Gruß


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

Asso also auf deutsch: Einzige board mit 200er chip deswegen einzige Board mit Full SLI


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Ja vergiss nicht der hat 6 x x16 slots.

Genau, 
aber dann musst Du auch 3 Grakas kaufen sonst ist es lächerlich


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Asso also auf deutsch: Einzige board mit 200er chip deswegen einzige Board mit Full SLI



Richtig, alle anderen Boards regeln auf 16x/16X/4x oder 16/16x/1x runter. Weiterhin gibt es welche, die auf 16x/8x/8x runter. 

Da kommt es halt drauf an, wie viele PCIe x1- und/oder PCIe x4-Anschlüsse ein Hersteller verbaut.


Gruß


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Ja vergiss nicht der hat 6 x x16 slots.
> 
> Genau,
> aber dann musst Du auch 3 Grakas kaufen sonst ist es lächerlich




neee dort kommt nur eine GTX285 rein.. halte nix von Sandwich = microruckler  und die will ich auf keinen fall.


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Dachte ich mir schon.

Die Frage ist wofür brauchstDu dann die 3 x x16 ?


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

Meine nur... bin immer noch am überlegen welches MoBo erst wollte ich Rampage II jetzt momentan ist es das Asus P6T6 WS Revolution


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch was teureres.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil Asus auf dem Board einen zusätzlichen Nforce 200 Chip verlötet hat, der zusätzliche Lanes zur Verfügung stellt.


Sicher, das es ein nForce 200 und keine IDT Bridge oder ähnliches ist?


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Ja ist sicher.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja noch was teureres.



es geht mir nicht um teuer oder nicht. Von mir aus kann ein MoBo auch 30€ kosten solange es stabil ist und was taugt.


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Das P6T Deluxe war von Anfang an das stabilste.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

Toll jetzt habe ich schon wieder 3 zur Auswahl.


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sicher, das es ein nForce 200 und keine IDT Bridge oder ähnliches ist?



Jop, siehe diese News hier: *Asus P6T6 WS Revolution: X58-Mainboard für Intel Core i7 mit 6 Grafikslots im Testlabor*


Gruß


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

Habe das Board und es sind sicher 3x 16x PCIe Lanes. Habe mit diesem Board die beste Performance.


----------



## plexus (5. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Verbaue z.Z. auch keine Sockel 1366 MSI Boards, da sie mir einfach zu wenig bieten (Ausstattung, Zubehör, Funktionen, etc.). Und dazu noch zu teuer sind im Verhältniss.


Sry, aber wie hilfreich soll dein Tipp dann in diesem Thread sein? 
Außerdem sind vor allem die Asus Boards "teuer im Verhältniss".
Mein Hauptbeweggrund gegen die X85 Boards von Asus ist das Sinnfreie Layout. 



steinschock schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja noch was teureres.


I LOL'd 

>>Empfiehlt mir mal bitte jemand nen (Big-Tower-)Gehäuse unter 200€. Hatte das Cooler Master HAF932 im Auge. Aber das sieht mir i-wie fast zu Jugendlich aus. Das Zalman ZM-GS1000 ist sehr nice aber es fehlt eSata am Panel. Das Twelve Hundret find ich nich schön/klapprig. Und das Cosmos is zu schmal für mein CPU Kühler.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ich habe mal eine ganz andere Frage, und zwar, wenn man sich dieses MB holt..

*Asus P6T6 WS Revolution* mit den 6x PCIe Steckplätzen..

welche Soundkarte nutzt ihr dann denn...??


Ich habe die *Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro
*
und die hat einen PCI Nutzung, somit auf jedem Board kompatibel.

Ich selber nutze das ASUS P6T6 und bin eigentlich zufrieden...


danke euch...


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

plexus schrieb:


> Sry, aber wie hilfreich soll dein Tipp dann in diesem Thread sein?
> Außerdem sind vor allem die Asus Boards "teuer im Verhältniss".
> Mein Hauptbeweggrund gegen die X85 Boards von Asus ist das Sinnfreie Layout.



Was soll das für eine Kritik sein? Ich verstehe dein Anliegen nicht ganz, denn inwiefern sollte grade dieser Comment Deiner Meinung nach sein?

Zudem "Sinnfreien" Layout, was soll daran Sinnfrei sein? Wenn ich mir alle Anderen anschaue, dann komm ich zu dem Ergebniss, dass so gut wie *ALLE *Boards mit *X58* Chipsatz das gleiche Layout haben. 

Das einzige was mir auffällt, ist das bei dem P6T6 WS Revolution lediglich nur PCIe Steckplätze verbaut sind.
Und das soll deiner Meinung nach "Sinnfrei" sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir auffällt, ist das bei dem P6T6 WS Revolution lediglich nur PCIe Steckplätze verbaut sind.
> Und das soll deiner Meinung nach "Sinnfrei" sein?


 
Wenn man noch PCI Karten nutzen will, guckt man in die Röhre.


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Naja hier springen ja einige rum die sich ein € 300+ MB kaufen wollen, und nicht wissen was es kann und was nicht.

Die sollen ruhig mal zahlen finde ich.


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

@ RomeoJ: Entweder Onboard oder eine Soundkarte die einen PCIe x1-Anschluss hat.




> Das einzige was mir auffällt, ist das bei dem P6T6 WS Revolution lediglich nur PCIe Steckplätze verbaut sind.
> Und das soll deiner Meinung nach "Sinnfrei" sein?



Das ist eh kein Board für den normalen gebrauch, genau wie das Rampage II Extreme. 

Sind halt eher Boards für Extrem-Übertakter. Das P6T6 WS Revo. ist halt das Non plus ultra für all die, die ein 3-Wege-SLI fahren wollen. 


Gruß


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Naja hier springen ja einige rum die sich ein € 300+ MB kaufen wollen, und nicht wissen was es kann und was nicht.
> 
> Die sollen ruhig mal zahlen finde ich.



Höre ich bei dir ein funken neid raus? 

Du ich habe noch ein p4 2,53 ghz mit radeon 9500pro 512 MB ram.... gönst
du mir/uns etwa kein Core i7 920 + 6 GB ram + GTX285 + ein passendes MoBo?

Ich möchte nur rausfiltern was gut/schlecht ist.... mehr auch nicht. Und ich höre nun mal vom Revolution nur gutes. Kann ich auch nix dafür das es ein Hardcore OC Board ist was ich eh nie machen werde.


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Frag mich in 2-3 Wochen nochmal, dann können wir mal vergleichen wer den längeren hat.
Hier mal mein Übergangs-PC

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/21868-e-8400-gtx-280-wakue-steinschock.html

Ich gönn Dir übrigens alles da hab ich kein Problem mit. 
Hab Dir ja in den letzten tagen oft genug geantwortet, auch wenn seit tagen die selbe frage kommt.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. Januar 2009)

hmmm...danke @xTc 

dann ist dieses WS rev MB nichts für mich...ich bin absolut kein Übelster OC`er...

Ich bleib bei meinem P6T6..auch wenn das in der letzten PCGH-Lektüre nicht so gut abgeschnitten hat, erfüllt es meine Bedürfniss zu 100%...


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Frag mich in 2-3 Wochen nochmal, dann können wir mal vergleichen wer den längeren hat.
> Hier mal mein Übergangs-PC
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/21868-e-8400-gtx-280-wakue-steinschock.html
> ...



Längeren? das ist mir vollkommen egal. Seit tagen die selbe frage joa so ist das halt wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann....


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Dann komm mir auch nicht mit Neid.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

> und nicht wissen was es kann und was nicht.
> 
> Die sollen ruhig mal zahlen finde ich.



Aus deinem ganzen Post kam mir das so neidisch rüber. Diesen spruch hätte
man auch nicht bringen müssen.  Community ist da um sich gegenseitig zu helfen und nicht jemanden mit absicht in den ''ruin'' zu treiben.


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

Ich denke mal, jeder kann auf sein Geld selbst aufpassen.
Hier treibt niemand irgendwen in den Ruin...


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

Klar aber wo man sparen kann. Was weiß ich den welches MoBo gut oder schlecht ist. Und ich will nicht für 1500€ crap kaufen wo ich lange Jahre für spare.


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich bist Du von mehreren auch von mir schon darauf hingewiesen worden.
Wenn das dann mehr wie 3 tage ist sag ich halt wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.
Also nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Klar aber wo man sparen kann. Was weiß ich den welches MoBo gut oder schlecht ist. Und ich will nicht für 1500€ crap kaufen wo ich lange Jahre für spare.


 
Dann kauf dir das Asus P6T Deluxe, das entspricht in etwa dem, was du letztendlich brauchen wirst. Mehr Geld ausgeben bringt nichts.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

@steinschock

rampage mist... kein echtes SLI.... revolution zu hardcore für mich... also nur das asus deluxe aber da war auch iwi etwas... Was den für tatsachen? ich weiß einfach nicht welches MoBo SRY. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir das Asus P6T Deluxe, das entspricht in etwa dem, was du letztendlich brauchen wirst. Mehr Geld ausgeben bringt nichts.



aber da war doch was mit wurde mir gesagt. KA mehr was das war.


----------



## VirusSXR (5. Januar 2009)

Da Du ja eh kein SLI nutzen willst, reicht das Asus P6T Deluxe vollkommen zu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> aber da war doch was mit wurde mir gesagt. KA mehr was das war.


 
Wieso, was soll mit dem P6T Deluxe nicht in Ordnung sein?


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

Aber wie bitte bin ich vom Asus P6T Deluxe weggekommen? Iwi war etwas damit sonst hätte ich mich doch nicht für die teureren rampage bzw. revolution entschieden.


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Da Du ja eh kein SLI nutzen willst, reicht das Asus P6T Deluxe vollkommen zu.



Da tut es selbst nen normales P6T oder ein X58-UD4P von Gigabyte. 



Gruß


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

Joa es soll schon nicht zu übertrieben sein. Aber gute ausstattung  sollte es haben und viele OC möglichkeiten. Glaube deswegen bin ich zum revolution gekommen weil viele sagten es lässt sich alles sehr fein einstellen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, was soll mit dem P6T Deluxe nicht in Ordnung sein?



Glaube OC einstellungen nicht so fein wie beim revolution.


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Alle X58 haben volles 2 X x16SLI außer das Platinum und da geht es mit nem Bios-mod.

Rampag ist auch zu hardcore.
Die Tatsache das ich Dir das Asus P6T auch schon vorgeschlagen habe und das das das Rev. + Ramp. Dir nichts bringen.

Dann nochmal, ich schreib extra langsam für dich.
Zum Henker was willst Du mit echtem Sli.
Du hast doch gesagt Du willst nur eine Graka, und nochmal 
JEDES X58 Kann "echtes" SLI/CF    mit 2 Grakas. Mit 2X PCIe 2.0 x16.

Nur halt nicht mit 3 Grakas aber Du willst ja nur eine......

Erinnert mich langsam an Asterix als er den Passierschein brauchte. 

So vor mir hast Du ab jetzt ruhe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Glaube OC einstellungen nicht so fein wie beim revolution.


 
Das Revolution ist ja auch ein Overclocking Monster, klar dass das P6T Deluxe nicht so viele Möglichkeiten hat, schließlich will Asus für das Revo auch schlappe 80 Euro mehr haben.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

@steinschock 

Ja SRy aber mir geht es auch nicht um SLI... Möchte nur für später das die OC Möglichkeiten auch gut genug ist so wie es mir beim revolution beschrieben wurde.

Aber THX für die klare Antwort sowas brauche ich manchmal.  

@quantenslipstream

meinst du die OC möglichkeiten reichen trotzdem un den core i7 noch ein bisschen
zu pushen später?

achso wer weiß falls die das mit dem microruckler in den griff bekommen werden, kann es sein das ich mir 2 Grakas kaufe, aber das wird wohl noch lange dauern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> meinst du die OC möglichkeiten reichen trotzdem un den core i7 noch ein bisschen
> zu pushen später?


 
Frag doch mal ITpassion.
Sein Core i7 läuft auch höher als Standard und er hat das Deluxe.


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> meinst du die OC möglichkeiten reichen trotzdem un den core i7 noch ein bisschen
> zu pushen später?



Vollkommen. Da reicht auch eine X58-Platine für knappe 200,00 Euro von Gigabyte. 



Gruß


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2009)

OK THX das ihr mir so durch meinen MoBo wirrwarr geholfen habt. 

@steinschock

deine Antworten haben mir immer sehr geholfen. THX hoffe du beantwortest meine weiteren Fragen ( die sicherlich noch kommen werden) genau so tapfer wie die ganzen letzten wochen.   Währe schade wenn nicht. 

THX @all mal schauen ist ja noch paar Tage zeit bis endlich die GTX285 da ist und ich meinen Rechner noch mal zusammenstelle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> THX @all mal schauen ist ja noch paar Tage zeit bis endlich die GTX285 da ist und ich meinen Rechner noch mal zusammenstelle.


 
Dann stell alles in Ruhe zusammen und poste es dann, John.


----------



## Steve_O (5. Januar 2009)

hey leute ich poste jetzt auch nochmal das sys das ich mir jetzt endgültig zulegen werde!! was haltet ihr davon, die Arbeitsspeicher sind 3x (2x 1024mb kits von kingston) die teilen mein freund und ich so dass jeder 3gb hat!!

Mainboard:  P6T deluxe
Graka: xfx geforce gtx 260 black edition
Prozessor: core i7 920
Netzteil: be quiet! dark power pro 650w
Ram: 3gb kingston value ram 1066 CL7

also nochmal der ram besteht aus drei packungen von 2x 1024mb kits und mein freund bekommt ein kit mit 2x 1024mb und ich ein kit und das dritte kit teilen wir uns!! 

nur damit es zu keine mißverständnissen kommt


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

Nehmt lieber 2 von denen nicht das es mit dem MB zu mißverständnissen kommt.

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Steve_O (5. Januar 2009)

ja ok das währ glaub ich schon besser!! ähm hab mir das handbook vom p6t deluxe heruntergeladen bei asustek.com und da steh drinnen: dieses motherboard unterstützt keine Speichermodule mit 128mb chips

aber alle speicherriegel haben ja 128mb chips und in der liste für qualifizierte speichermodule sind gar keine tripple kits aufgelistet.


----------



## Nikodemus (6. Januar 2009)

Hat schon jemand von Euch das 1102er Bios drauf?

Gibts irgendwelche gravierenden Änderungen?


----------



## gogle (6. Januar 2009)

Nikodemus schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von Euch das 1102er Bios drauf?
> 
> Gibts irgendwelche gravierenden Änderungen?



jo ich
_ich hab_e noch _keine Unterschiede festgestellt_


----------



## Overlocked (6. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich muss sagen: Schönes Board (obwohl ich jetzt noch Rampage II Extreme gespart hätte) und schöne CPU.


----------



## gogle (6. Januar 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich muss sagen: Schönes Board (obwohl ich jetzt noch Rampage II Extreme gespart hätte) und schöne CPU.



ja so ist das


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2009)

Könntest du bitte mal die Leistungsaufnahme messen? Idle als auch unter Last?

Hatte schonmal gefragt, ist aber anscheinend untergegangen.


Gruß


----------



## gogle (6. Januar 2009)

jo das kann ich machen
wenn ich mir eine Präzisionsmeßgerät Besorgen kann erst morgen.


----------



## VirusSXR (7. Januar 2009)

Erste GeForce GTX 295 gelistet

Bin mal Gespannt wann die Karten denn nun wirklich verfügbar sind.


----------



## gogle (7. Januar 2009)

500€


----------



## VirusSXR (7. Januar 2009)

Jo, sobald mehr verfügbar und mehr Auswahl vorhanden, werde ich mir gleich zwei bestellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Jo, sobald mehr verfügbar und mehr Auswahl vorhanden, werde ich mir gleich zwei bestellen.



Da bin ich dann echt mal auf die Tests von dir gespannt. 
Du postest doch, oder?


----------



## VirusSXR (7. Januar 2009)

Ja, werde posten. Sobald ich die Karten in der Hand habe...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Ja, werde posten. Sobald ich die Karten in der Hand habe...


 
Mir reicht die GTX285, aber wenn dich die fetten GTXen reitzen, wieso nicht.


----------



## VirusSXR (7. Januar 2009)

eben, eben^^

Freue mich auch schon auf die Karten, dann ist mein Enthausiasten System wieder auf dem allerneuesten Stand....


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> eben, eben^^
> 
> Freue mich auch schon auf die Karten, dann ist mein Enthausiasten System wieder auf dem allerneuesten Stand....


 
Aber bestellt hast du die Karten noch nicht, oder etwa doch?


----------



## VirusSXR (7. Januar 2009)

Nein, ich warte bis es mehr Auswahl gibt, denn sie sind vorerst bei Geizhals raus.

Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## gogle (7. Januar 2009)

ich bleibe bei meine Zotac GTX260²


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Nein, ich warte bis es mehr Auswahl gibt, denn sie sind vorerst bei Geizhals raus.


 
Das werde ich auch machen, wenn die GTX285 raus ist. Man will etwas mehr Auswahl haben.



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken.


 
Ich saufe immer Whisky und zische mir eine Linie Koks rein.


----------



## VirusSXR (7. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich saufe immer Whisky und zische mir eine Linie Koks rein.



Jo, nen bischen Crystal,Koks,Odd,Speed,Crack und nen Schuß... Dann ist alles im grünen Bereich

Und nebenbei noch 60%igen Black Label Gorbatschow Vodka....


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Jo, nen bischen Crystal,Koks,Odd,Speed,Crack und nen Schuß... Dann ist alles im grünen Bereich


 
Mein aufblasbares Klo ist immer in der Nähe, falls ich reiern muss.


----------



## VirusSXR (9. Januar 2009)

Vorerst habe ich 2x die EVGA e-GeForce GTX 295 bestellt. Mal schauen wenn Andere Modelle verfügbar sind.


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Januar 2009)

EVGA sind die bekannt?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Vorerst habe ich 2x die EVGA e-GeForce GTX 295 bestellt. Mal schauen wenn Andere Modelle verfügbar sind.


du musst es auch echt immer übertreiben oder?
aber reizen würde es mich auch wenn das geld da wäre

ps verkaufst mir eine von deinen alten karten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2009)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> du musst es auch echt immer übertreiben oder?


 
Wenn er bei NEC eine Supercomputer bestellt und 200 GTX295 einbaut und zusammenschaltet, dann übertreibt er vielleicht ein wenig. 

Ansonsten, cool, 2x die EVGA. Die reitzt mich auch, aber ich bin mehr der Singel GPU Typ.
Berichte aber bitte, wie es den EVGAs ergeht.


----------



## VirusSXR (9. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> EVGA sind die bekannt?


Ja, der Hersteller ist sehr bekannt und steht für Qualität und Leistung.



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> du musst es auch echt immer übertreiben oder?
> aber reizen würde es mich auch wenn das geld da wäre
> 
> ps verkaufst mir eine von deinen alten karten?



1. Ja, ich übertreiber gerne. Aber wenn Du das schon übertreiben nennst... Dann kann ich Dir nich helfen... 
2. Wenn Du das Geld hast, für eine GTX 280 mit WaKü Kühlkörper aus Vollkupfer.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn er bei NEC eine Supercomputer bestellt und 200 GTX295 einbaut und zusammenschaltet, dann übertreibt er vielleicht ein wenig.
> 
> Ansonsten, cool, 2x die EVGA. Die reitzt mich auch, aber ich bin mehr der Singel GPU Typ.
> Berichte aber bitte, wie es den EVGAs ergeht.



1. Wenn einen Supercomputer, dann auch bitte Kompakt. Wie die TESLA Systeme von nVidia.
2. Single ist auch gut, aber für mich etwas zu wenig Leistung.
3. Ich werde Berichten sobald die Karten da sind.


----------



## MR. Wayne (9. Januar 2009)

Ich bin scharf auf diese:

Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition 

Mit Core i7 920 / 6GB Ram + Asus Revolution / Rampage II 
erst mal ausreichend....


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Ich bin scharf auf diese:
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition


 
Du bist nicht der einzige, der darauf scharf ist.


----------



## erwino (10. Januar 2009)

Das ist wohl wahr, die gefält mir auch, aber es kommt drauf an wie laut die ist. 
Die ist ja von Haus aus übertaktet genau wie meine 8800er von BFG und die nervt mich wegen zu lautem Lüftergeräusch obwohl die Leistung klasse ist . Aber mal schauen , hoffe die ist leiser und wenn die dann auch noch so 10 % schneller als die 280 ist dann ist sie bald mein . 
Ach ja:
Habe ein Be Quiet! 600 W silent Netzteil ,die müsste doch 2 6pin Stecker haben , oder?


----------



## sevi (10. Januar 2009)

Ja es hat 2 6 pin Stecker.  Aber bald kommt doch die GTX 295.


----------



## VirusSXR (10. Januar 2009)

sevi schrieb:


> Ja es hat 2 6 pin Stecker.  Aber bald kommt doch die GTX 295.



Sie kommt nicht, sie ist schon da! Die GTX 295 ist schon Lieferbar und wir bei mir voraussichtlich am Montag eintreffen. Aus zeitlichen Gründen, kann ich daher meine Tests und Eindrücke erst am nächsten Wochenende präsentieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Sie kommt nicht, sie ist schon da! Die GTX 295 ist schon Lieferbar und wir bei mir voraussichtlich am Montag eintreffen. Aus zeitlichen Gründen, kann ich daher meine Tests und Eindrücke erst am nächsten Wochenende präsentieren.


 
Ich wollte mir eigentlich die GTX285 bestellen, aber ich werde mal abwarten, die deine Test und Eindrücke mit der GTX295 werden.
Du hast dir doch zwei bestellt, oder?
Kannst du die Tests auch mal mit nur einer machen?
Mein Board unterstützt kein Quad SLI.


----------



## MR. Wayne (10. Januar 2009)

Gtx295 würde ich mir auch holen, aber wegen den microrucklern hat sich das erledigt. Jetzt merkt man das vieleicht noch nicht aber später wenn bessere games kommen und die fps bei 30 liegt merkt man es bestimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Gtx295 würde ich mir auch holen, aber wegen den microrucklern hat sich das erledigt. Jetzt merkt man das vieleicht noch nicht aber später wenn bessere games kommen und die fps bei 30 liegt merkt man es bestimmt.


 
Genau das ist ja das Problem. Die Karte hat derzeit so viel Dampf, dass sie alles darstellen kann, aber was ist im nächsten Herbst, wenn dann wieder die neuen Shooter kommen?


----------



## MR. Wayne (10. Januar 2009)

Genau richtig. Dann dümpelt sie ''vieleicht'' mit 30fps rum, wo eine single karte noch alles
flüssig anzeigt, aber bei der 295 alles leicht ruckelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Genau richtig. Dann dümpelt sie ''vieleicht'' mit 30fps rum, wo eine single karte noch alles
> flüssig anzeigt, aber bei der 295 alles leicht ruckelt.


 
Und wenn dann die GTX380 rauskommt, ist es mit der Leistungskrone der GTX295 schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## VirusSXR (10. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Die Karte hat derzeit so viel Dampf, dass sie alles darstellen kann, aber was ist im nächsten Herbst, wenn dann wieder die neuen Shooter kommen?



Das sind alles wage Vermutungen! Es wird in der nächsten Zeit wohl keine Engine kommen, die so einen Quantensprung macht, wie die CryEngine2 oder die von GTAIV.



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Genau richtig. Dann dümpelt sie ''vieleicht'' mit 30fps rum, wo eine single karte noch alles
> flüssig anzeigt, aber bei der 295 alles leicht ruckelt.



Es gibt z.Z. kein Spiel was nicht beo über 100FPS läuft! Ausser bei absoluten Qaulitätseinstellungen und bei 2560x1600!!!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn dann die GTX380 rauskommt, ist es mit der Leistungskrone der GTX295 schon wieder vorbei.



Bis das soweit ist, wird es noch ein weilchen dauern! Es kommen erstmal die ganzen Die-Shrinks auf den Markt, bevor wieder ein neuer Chip kommt. Und bevor die Leistung weiter sinkt, gibt es eh neue Treiber mit Performance optimierungen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (10. Januar 2009)

@VirusSXR

also wie lange meinst du wird die 295er über 30fps bleiben, damit es eine ruckler geben wird?
da ich eh ''nur'' 1280x720 zocke oder niedriger.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Das sind alles wage Vermutungen! Es wird in der nächsten Zeit wohl keine Engine kommen, die so einen Quantensprung macht, wie die CryEngine2 oder die von GTAIV.


 
Da magst du vielleicht Recht haben. 



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Es gibt z.Z. kein Spiel was nicht beo über 100FPS läuft! Ausser bei absoluten Qaulitätseinstellungen und bei 2560x1600!!!


 
Aber wenn man 1920x1200 mit 16xAF macht, wie sieht es da aus?
Deshalb wäre es ja super, wenn du das testen könntest. 



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Bis das soweit ist, wird es noch ein weilchen dauern! Es kommen erstmal die ganzen Die-Shrinks auf den Markt, bevor wieder ein neuer Chip kommt. Und bevor die Leistung weiter sinkt, gibt es eh neue Treiber mit Performance optimierungen.


 
Bei Nvidia hat man das Problem, dass die schon vorhanden Grafikkarten schnell mal vergessen werden. Mit der 8800GT kann ich bis heute noch nicht alle alten Games spielen. Der Treiber versagt da und das hat mich schon sehr enttäuscht.
Offensichtlich scheint es Nvidia egal zu sein, welche Spiele unterstützt werden, Hauptsache die neuesten laufen gut.


----------



## Steve_O (11. Januar 2009)

Hi leute hab mal ne Frage!!

gibt es äußerliche unterschiede zwischen der Herstellernummer GX-260N-ADBX und GX-260N-ADB9 der xfx gtx 260 black edition??

Danke schon mal im voraus!!

Ich habe die Graka bei www.cyberport.de bestellt und da ist de Herstellernummer GX-260N-ADBX und diese Herstellernummer ist auf der Homepage von xfx gar nicht vorhanden!! kann es sein dass das X zum Schluss für irgendeine black edition steht?


----------



## VirusSXR (12. Januar 2009)

Nur als kleine Bekanntgabe: Meine Karten sind da und verbaut. Tests folgen am WE.


----------



## gogle (22. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Nur als kleine Bekanntgabe: Meine Karten sind da und verbaut. Tests folgen am WE.



hast du getestet?


----------



## boolands (29. Januar 2009)

Sorry.. Hab' mich vertan..


----------



## VirusSXR (30. Januar 2009)

Da ich zur Zeit sehr viel zu tun habe, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern die ganzen Sachen zu schreiben und hochzuladen. Alles Andere liegt schon hier bereit... Also ich bitte noch etwas um Geduld


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

VirusSXR schrieb:


> Da ich zur Zeit sehr viel zu tun habe, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern die ganzen Sachen zu schreiben und hochzuladen. Alles Andere liegt schon hier bereit... Also ich bitte noch etwas um Geduld


 
Geduld haben wir. 
Nur das warten nervt so.


----------



## gogle (30. Januar 2009)

habe eine frage.
das P6T Deluxe mit 3-Wege-SLI  oder nur 2?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

gogle schrieb:


> habe eine frage.
> das P6T Deluxe mit 3-Wege-SLI oder nur 2?


 
3-Way-SLI ist schon möglich, aber dann nur mit 16-16-1 oder 16-8-8 Lanes.


----------



## Dr.House (30. Januar 2009)

Jepp mit 16-8-8 Lanes. Für 3 x 16 Lanes brauchst du das Evga X58 SLI (in Testsist die aber langsamer als die anderen mit 16-8-8)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn du volle Lanes haben willst, musst du zum Asus Revolution greifen, mit dem NForce 200 Chip drauf.


----------



## steinschock (30. Januar 2009)

Jup, momentan ist das Revulution das einzige mit NF200.

Das kommende EVGA Classified wird auch einen haben, bringt aber wenig bis kein Vorteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Das kommende EVGA Classified wird auch einen haben, bringt aber wenig bis kein Vorteil.


 
Doch, für EVGA, da es bestimmt schweineviel Geld kosten wird.


----------



## steinschock (30. Januar 2009)

So ca 400-450€, 
das ist es aber auch Wert. 

Zumindest wenn man Hardcore Übertakter ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> So ca 400-450€,
> das ist es aber auch Wert.
> 
> Zumindest wenn man Hardcore Übertakter ist.


 
Muss man dann aber auch sein, sonst lohnt es nicht die Kohle dafür rauszuhauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Das kommende EVGA Classified wird auch einen haben, bringt aber wenig bis kein Vorteil.


Eigentlich nur Nachteile...


----------



## steinschock (31. Januar 2009)

@ quantenslipstream & Stefan Payne

Zustimm 


Bin gespannt ob es der extreme Aufwand bei der Spannungsversorgung was bringt, 
aber gerade der i7 ist sehr zickig und eigentlich rein von der CPU abhängig.

Ich seh das MB eher als Marketing, 
auch wenn ich es sehr interessant finde das jemand wie shamino die Möglichkeit hat alles auf die Spitze zu treiben.
Geld verdienen wird damit sicher schwer möglich sein.


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream & Stefan Payne
> 
> Zustimm
> 
> ...


so so der I7 soll zickig sein   nur komisch, das  mir noch beim  Intel NOCH NIE , die Energie Spar  Funktion abgeschmiert ist ,  die heißt ja bei AMD C&Q was mir beim dollen AMD alle 6 Wochen passiert , nix gegen AMD aber Intel ist mir derzeit lieber  als  AMD  und der I7 ist eine Super gute CPU , ich bin   sehr überrascht über diese .
Die gesamte Q9xxx Serie und auch der Q6600  ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen , 
da kucke ich mir doch keinen AMD mehr an , AMD heute gähhn .


----------



## Phineon (31. Januar 2009)

wann kommen eigentlich neue modelle des i7? mich würde interessieren wann die octa-cores kommen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2009)

Phineon schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren wann die octa-cores kommen?



Die werden vermutlich im Herbst kommen zusammen mit dem Shrink auf 32 nm. Stichwort: Tic Toc Strategie.


----------



## errat1c (31. Januar 2009)

Octa-Cores für den Desktopbetrieb kommen erst 2010...mittlerweile existieren ja schon 6-Kern-Xeons für Server und grade für diese werden die Octa-Cores zuerst erscheinen, da hier die Programme schneller für MCCPUs ausgelegt werden..


----------



## steinschock (31. Januar 2009)

Die Octas kommen für den Sockel 15XX.

@ amdintel

Das war auf die Übertaktbarkeit bezogen.


----------



## Phineon (31. Januar 2009)

und wann wirds erste mobos für den sockel 15xx geben? zeitgleich zu den octas, oder ist das dann auch eine multicore-plattform wie bei c2d und c2q?


----------



## steinschock (31. Januar 2009)

Das ist ein Serversockel.


----------



## erwino (1. Februar 2009)

Mal ne andre(vielleicht blöde) Frage zum Thema :

Wenn ich meinen Rechner auf den i7 umstelle, muß ich dann das System komplett neu aufsetzen, sprich Format c und dann sämtliche Programme incl. vista etc. komplett neu installieren? Bestimmt oda?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Februar 2009)

erwino schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Rechner auf den i7 umstelle, muß ich dann das System komplett neu aufsetzen, sprich Format c und dann sämtliche Programme incl. vista etc. komplett neu installieren? Bestimmt oda?



Insofern du nicht von einem Singlecore System her aufrüstest, definitiv *NEIN*.


----------



## erwino (1. Februar 2009)

einfach nur harddisk aufs neue board umstöpseln und schauen was vista macht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Februar 2009)

erwino schrieb:


> einfach nur harddisk aufs neue board umstöpseln und schauen was vista macht?



So siehts aus. Vista erkennt das sich was verändert hat und startet nach einer ca. 60 sekündlichen Gedenkzeit mit den Standardtreibern (wie bei der Erstinstallation) und erkkent dann die neuen Komponenten.
Einfacher kann der Hardwarewechsel kaum abgewickelt werden.


----------



## erwino (1. Februar 2009)

hört sich gut an


----------



## RomeoJ (1. Februar 2009)

Hey,

das lese ich gerade zum ersten mal..hammer..schon wieder ein neuer Sockel...im Jahr 2010...



> Octa-Core-CPU die Hyper Threading unterstützt und somit 16 Threads gleichzeitig bearbeiten kann. Weiterhin ist bekannt, dass die Prozessoren dieser Familie im 45nm Verfahren gefertigt werden, 2,3 Milliarden Transistoren beherbergen und auf den Sockel LGA 1567 passen. Als Erscheinungstermin wird 2010


Esrt kommt im 3.Quartal der Ci5 mit dem S.1156 und nächstes Jahr der wieder...man kommt gar nicht mehr hinterher... 

Aber mehr Auswahl bei dem 1366`iger fände ich auch interressant...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. Februar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Vista erkennt das sich was verändert hat und startet nach einer ca. 60 sekündlichen Gedenkzeit mit den Standardtreibern (wie bei der Erstinstallation) und erkkent dann die neuen Komponenten.
> Einfacher kann der Hardwarewechsel kaum abgewickelt werden.



Das hab ich auch mal gemacht und hinterher lief es ehr besch..eiden, häufige Abstürze etc.
Man kanns ja allerdings mal versuchen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. Februar 2009)

Logisch, sind ja noch weiterhin die alten Treiberleichen vom alten Mainboard usw... auf der Platte, sprich Windows ist dann komplett zugemüllt


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Logisch, sind ja noch weiterhin die alten Treiberleichen vom alten Mainboard usw... auf der Platte, sprich Windows ist dann komplett zugemüllt



Den Rückschluss könnte man ziehen. Ist aber tw. falsch. Es stimmt zwar das die Dateien auf der Festplatte existieren aber das alleine hat ja nichts mit der Performance zu tun. Denn die alten Treiber werden nicht mehr geladen, deshalb hat man nicht den geringsten Nachteil (mal von den paar MB auf der Festplatte an Datenmüll abgesehen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Rückschluss könnte man ziehen. Ist aber tw. falsch. Es stimmt zwar das die Dateien auf der Festplatte existieren aber das alleine hat ja nichts mit der Performance zu tun. Denn die alten Treiber werden nicht mehr geladen, deshalb hat man nicht den geringsten Nachteil (mal von den paar MB auf der Festplatte an Datenmüll abgesehen).



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Die alten Treiber sind auch in der Registry zu finden und werden deshalb sehr wohl geladen, auch wenn die nicht mehr benutzt werden.
Und wenn man richtig viel Pech hat, stören alte, geladene Treiber, neu, die installiert wurden (z.B. anderer Onboardsound, Soundkarte, Grafikkarte, etc.).


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Die alten Treiber sind auch in der Registry zu finden und werden deshalb sehr wohl geladen, auch wenn die nicht mehr benutzt werden.
> Und wenn man richtig viel Pech hat, stören alte, geladene Treiber, neu, die installiert wurden (z.B. anderer Onboardsound, Soundkarte, Grafikkarte, etc.).



Schau dir die laufenden Dienste und Treiber an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass die für Geräte welche gerade nicht angeschlossen sind auch nicht geladen werden.
Im übrigen würde der Rückschluss das ein Treiber Rest in der Registry eine Neuinstallation zwingend erforderlich machen würde das Handling mit USB Geräten unmöglich machen, da man seinen Rechner ja nach jedem USB-Stick-"Rendevouz" aus Treibergründen erneuern müsste  .

Also weg von den Mythen und Rätseln und hin zu den Fakten, dann sieht man was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. Februar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Rückschluss könnte man ziehen. Ist aber tw. falsch. Es stimmt zwar das die Dateien auf der Festplatte existieren aber das alleine hat ja nichts mit der Performance zu tun. Denn die alten Treiber werden nicht mehr geladen, deshalb hat man nicht den geringsten Nachteil (mal von den paar MB auf der Festplatte an Datenmüll abgesehen).



Ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt der Stabiltät wegen nicht darauf verlassen dass die alten Treiber nicht mehr geladen werden, das wäre mir persönlich alles zu riskant. Lieber alles sichern und sauber neu aufsetzen, dann läuft das System auch wieder schneller. Vor ein paar Jahren stand auch einmal in der PCGH drin dass es wegen der Performance des OS besser ist das OS in regelmäßigen Abständen neu aufzusetzen.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schau dir die laufenden Dienste und Treiber an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass die für Geräte welche gerade nicht angeschlossen sind auch nicht geladen werden.
> Im übrigen würde der Rückschluss das ein Treiber Rest in der Registry eine Neuinstallation zwingend erforderlich machen würde das Handling mit USB Geräten unmöglich machen, da man seinen Rechner ja nach jedem USB-Stick-"Rendevouz" aus Treibergründen erneuern müsste  .
> 
> Also weg von den Mythen und Rätseln und hin zu den Fakten, dann sieht man was geht und was nicht.




Ein USB-Stick ist ein Plug&Play-Gerät, eine Soundkarte, Grafikkarte, oder gar Mainboard hingegen nicht, das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt der Stabiltät wegen nicht darauf verlassen dass die alten Treiber nicht mehr geladen werden, das wäre mir persönlich alles zu riskant. Lieber alles sichern und sauber neu aufsetzen, dann läuft das System auch wieder schneller. Vor ein paar Jahren stand auch einmal in der PCGH drin dass es wegen der Performance des OS besser ist das OS in regelmäßigen Abständen neu aufzusetzen.



Das ist zwar vollkommen sinnfrei aber wenn es dich glücklich macht, dann nur zu. Das mit dem Betriebssystem neu installieren als "Beschleunigung" betrifft eher zugemüllte Rechner und nur bedingt fähige User.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ein USB-Stick ist ein Plug&Play-Gerät, eine Soundkarte, Grafikkarte, oder gar Mainboard hingegen nicht, das ist der Unterschied.



Ich enttäusche dich nur ungern aber alle Komponenten der letzten ~ 10 Jahre sind Plug'n'Play Geräte. Eins der ersten Produkte überhaupt mit dem Zusatz Plug'n'Play war der Soundblaster 16 P'nP.

Insofern bitte hör auf Halbwissen zu streuen. Sonst rollen sich mir noch die Fussnägel auf  .


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich enttäusche dich nur ungern aber alle Komponenten der letzten ~ 10 Jahre sind Plug'n'Play Geräte. Eins der ersten Produkte überhaupt mit dem Zusatz Plug'n'Play war der Soundblaster 16 P'nP.
> 
> Insofern bitte hör auf Halbwissen zu streuen. Sonst rollen sich mir noch die Fussnägel auf  .



das ist falsch !
die ersten Geräte und der 1. Computer der das hatte, war Amiga 2000/3000/4000, 
vor ca. 15~17 Jahren ....
und dessen HW-16/32 Bit Erweiterungen in Form von Karten zum rein stecken,
da gabes Modem, Sound, eine Art von  Grafikkarten, 
und Coder schon  usw.., mix mit Interrupt einstellen mehr, 
ich glaube  die Appel Macs damals,  waren auch schon so fortschrittlich aufgebaut ?
das war nur  noch bei den 386/486 PCs noch so.

Das zum Thema "Halbwissen zu streuen "


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Das zum Thema "Halbwissen zu streuen "



Das was der Amiga gemacht hat hieß nicht Plug'n'Play denn es war noch wesentlich mehr. Denn sogar der Treiber war teilweise auf einem Chip hinterlegt.
Plug'n'Play für den PC kam erst Mitte der 90er auf. Und davon reden wir hier doch oder. Oder betreibst du deinen Amiga auch mit Vista.

P.S. Mit Amiga brauchst du bei mir nicht anzukommen, meinen ersten hatte ich in den 80ern  .


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. Februar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern bitte hör auf Halbwissen zu streuen. Sonst rollen sich mir noch die Fussnägel auf  .



Nur weil du dich ITpassion nennst heißt das noch lange nicht dass du hier der Hard und Software-Guru bist für den du dich immer gerne ausgibst 



> *Plug and Play* (englisch für „Einstecken und Abspielen“ oder „Anschließen und Loslegen“), auch _Plug'n Play_ oder _Plug&Play_ (kurz *PnP*) genannt, ist ein Begriff aus dem Gebiet der Computertechnologie, *mit dem man die Eigenschaft eines Computers beschreibt, neue Geräte – meist Peripheriegeräte – anschließen zu können, ohne anschließend Treiber zu installieren oder andere Einstellungen vornehmen zu müssen.*


Plug and Play ? Wikipedia


Und du willst mir jetzt sagen dass deine Grafikkarte und dein Mainboard keinen Treiber braucht um zu funktionieren ja? 

Na dann gute Nacht


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ein USB-Stick ist ein Plug&Play-Gerät, eine Soundkarte, Grafikkarte, oder gar Mainboard hingegen nicht, das ist der Unterschied.


Das ist Unsinn!
Der Unterschied ist, das USB/Firewire Hotplug Devices sind, Plug 'n Pray sinds alle...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich enttäusche dich nur ungern aber alle Komponenten der letzten ~ 10 Jahre sind Plug'n'Play Geräte. Eins der ersten Produkte überhaupt mit dem Zusatz Plug'n'Play war der Soundblaster 16 P'nP.


Du meinst wohl Soundblaster Pro *MCA Edition*, oder?!
Hier mal eine Ton Karte mit Wavetable Modul, die nach PCI ausschaut aber auch nur so tut, es ist nämlich kein PCI sondern der Vorgänger davon.
Vom EISA sprechen wir mal lieber nicht...

Von daher könnt man


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern bitte hör auf Halbwissen zu streuen. Sonst rollen sich mir noch die Fussnägel auf  .


den Satz an dich zurück adressieren...


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nur weil du dich ITpassion nennst heißt das noch lange nicht dass du hier der Hard und Software-Guru bist für den du dich immer gerne ausgibst



Was heißt hier ausgeben?
Sorry das ich meine tägliche Arbeit kenne  .



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und du willst mir jetzt sagen dass deine Grafikkarte und dein Mainboard keinen Treiber braucht um zu funktionieren ja?
> 
> Na dann gute Nacht



Nö, habe ich nie behauptet. Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. Februar 2009)

Dann ließ dir bitte mal genau die vorletzte Seite noch einmal durch.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Soundblaster Pro *MCA Edition*, oder?!
> Hier mal eine Ton Karte mit Wavetable Modul, die nach PCI ausschaut aber auch nur so tut, es ist nämlich kein PCI sondern der Vorgänger davon.
> Vom EISA sprechen wir mal lieber nicht...



Das ist definitiv keine Soundblaster Pro, das war eine reine 8-Bit-Karte (auf den Sound bezogen, nicht auf ihren ISA-Steckplatz), und meine erste Soundkarte im PC, so 1991/92. Damit wanderte mein Amiga 1000 endgültig in Rente. Es gab allerdings eine Menge Karten die sich Soundblaster Pro irgendwas nannten und nicht von Creative stammten

IT-Passion hat recht, Die SB 16 war eine der ersten P'n P-Karten unter DOS, zusammen mit ihrer großen Schwester, der AWE 32 P'nP. Allerdings musste man dafür ein TSR-Programm laufen lassen,  So ganz alleine hat DOS die Sachen nämlich nicht geplugged.


----------



## RomeoJ (2. Februar 2009)

So...Jungs...mal back to Topic...hehe...ihr Soft-Hardware-Guru`s... 


Mal eine Frage, wieviel DRAM BUS ist beim OCZ`s möglich das sie durchknallen und für den 24/7 gebraucht werden kann...???

Also ich habe meinen momentan auf BIOS: DRAM BUS = 1,68v

bei 700Mhz...und alles stabil... **SCREEN im Anhang**

Was meint ihr..??


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

beim Amiga war das oft so, ich kann mich kaum noch dran erinnern , die Karten hatte meist  ein Rom auf der Karte wo die Software drin war , das OS war zum teil Im Rom und der andere PC als Software auf der HDD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> beim Amiga war das oft so, ich kann mich kaum noch dran erinnern , die Karten hatte meist ein Rom auf der Karte wo die Software drin war , das OS war zum teil Im Rom und der andere PC als Software auf der HDD.


 
Der Amiga hatte eine HDD? 
Ich dachte, es gab ihn mit 512KB und mit Erweiterung des RAMs auf 1-1,5MB.


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Amiga hatte eine HDD?
> Ich dachte, es gab ihn mit 512KB und mit Erweiterung des RAMs auf 1-1,5MB.


OT:
meiner hatte eine ganz und stink normale PC IDE 256 drin , was für Erweiterungen, meiner hatte wie der PC auch 4 Sockel für Ram wo die normal    PC SD Ram rein passten , ende 2000 was ich damit auch im Internet, 
56 K konnte man grade noch einstellen , hatte aber be3stens funktioniert.
Und man glaubt es kaum , mein 1. TFT  Monitor hat an diesem funktioniert *g*
Ram hatte der fast so viel , als mein alter 486 PC damals verbrauchte aber deutlich 
weniger Ram und hatte mehr frei für OS und Programme  frei.


----------



## erwino (2. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Dann ließ dir bitte mal genau die vorletzte Seite noch einmal durch.


find da auch nichts , daß er gemeint hätte, die bräuchten keine treiber ^^


----------



## e4syyy (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt nicht durch alle 83 seiten gelesen... aber für 12GB ram beim i7 sollen doch 1333er RAMs besser sein als 1600er?!


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2009)

e4syyy schrieb:


> aber für 12GB ram beim i7 sollen doch 1333er RAMs besser sein als 1600er?!



Das ist mitunter eine Preisfrage, da 1600er Speicher mit den Latenzen von guten 1333ern recht teuer sind. Und so ihren Mehrpreis nur schwer wieder gutmachen können.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Februar 2009)

DDR3 1333 und DDR3 1600 Speicher ist in der Praxis sogar langsamer als viel günstigerer DDR3 1066, weshalb DDR3 1333 und DDR3 1600 pure Geld und Leistungs-Verschwendung ist.

Core i7 mit 12 GiByte DDR3-RAM im Praxistest - Vorteile bei GTA 4 - Core i7, 12 GiByte, 12 GB, GTA 4


----------



## e4syyy (5. Februar 2009)

Also greife ich nun zu 1333 oder 1066er ram für nen 12GB i7 system?


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2009)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Also greife ich nun zu 1333 oder 1066er ram für nen 12GB i7 system?



Da ich ein Asus Board habe und es 1.333er unterstützt würde ich in einer solchen Konstellation immer zu 1.333er greifen, welcher im übrigen für in etwa das gleiche Geld wie 1.066er zu haben ist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Februar 2009)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Also greife ich nun zu 1333 oder 1066er ram für nen 12GB i7 system?



Nimm DDR3 1066


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nimm DDR3 1066



Nö, 1.333er . 
Kostet in etwa das gleiche und wie uns die Vergangenheit lehrt, verlieren die Einstiegstaktungen am massivsten an Wert (siehe die Nachfrage von DDR2 533).


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Februar 2009)

Mag sein, nichts desto trotz ist DDR3 1066 in der Praxis schneller als DDR3 1333, wie die Benchmarks von PCGH beweisen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Februar 2009)

naja falls man später mal Übertakten will ist man wohl mit 1333 oder 1600 besser dran

ich werde mich wohl für 
*Corsair DIMM 12 GB DDR3-1333 Hex-Kit (HX3X12G1333C9) entscheiden*


bin aber noch am überlegen event sogar einen Core i7 940 CPU zu kaufen oder lieber einen 920 und eine neue Graffikkarte dazu (das 2. ist wohl schneller und CPU kann man immernoch tauschen wenn es einen besseren gibt, zu einem Preis wie der 920 er im moment


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Februar 2009)

Man kann zum OC auch den Speicherteiler verändern, ergo muss man nicht unbedingt zum OC teuren hoch taktenden Speicher kaufen. Ich an deiner Stelle würde lieber den Core i7 920 nehmen und dann dazu für 270€ eine GTX280 kaufen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Februar 2009)

Leadtek GTX260 Extreme+  240 Euro denke ich eher aber mal sehen

 denke in den nächsten 2-4 Wochen könnten die Preise nochmal fallen oder auch steigen wegen höherer nachfrage nach AM3 Einführung*??

*CPU sinken
RAM steigen

??

Wirtschaftskrise beides sinken ?

PS das letzte mal das ich meinen CPU erfolgreich Übertaktet habe war zu P4 zeiten 2400 MHZ durch einfache FSB Erhöhung auf 2900 stabil und ca. 3006 weniger stabil (für Benchmark gings)


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Februar 2009)

Hey @ITpassion-de


Also meine Ci7 System "Refresh" ist endlich fertig...

Hier die Refresh-HW:

_Ci7 ---> B-Batch "3838B005"
3x2048 Mushkin 1600`er CL7
GA-EX59-UD4P_

Ich bin echt happy und hätte nicht gedacht, das der B-Batch doch so gut abgeht. Ich habe momentan, nach 2-3mins BIOS erstaunen, ihn auf 3,8Ghz mit 1,216VCore.. *>>.KLICK.MICH.<<*

Ich weiss es geht bestimmt noch niedriger, aber ich muss mich erstmal in das neue BIOS reinfuchsen.

Hier habe mal paar Foto´s gemacht vom reinbauen, aber nichst gegen mein super Kabelmanagment.

Nunja, also, ich bin momentan, nach anfänglichen Problemen, sehr glücklich und bereuhe nicht den tausch und den ganzen stress...

greetz

RomeoJ


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2009)

@RomeoJ,

sieht wirklich super aus .
Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast teste doch mal wie zuverlässig die 3,8 GHz sind oder ob der Prozessor unter Volllast throtelt.


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Februar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> @RomeoJ,
> 
> sieht wirklich super aus .
> Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast teste doch mal wie zuverlässig die 3,8 GHz sind oder ob der Prozessor unter Volllast throtelt.



Juten Morgen,


Jepp...ich poste nachher mal prime95...


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Jepp...ich poste nachher mal prime95...




Moin,

ich hatte meinen Prozi mal mit einem Tool überwacht das einem die einzelnen Taktungen der Cores anzeigt. Damit merkt man relativ fix ob die CPU sich schützt. Dummerweise habe ich den Namen vergessen, aber vielleicht hast du auch sowas  .


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Februar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte meinen Prozi mal mit einem Tool überwacht das einem die einzelnen Taktungen der Cores anzeigt. Damit merkt man relativ fix ob die CPU sich schützt. Dummerweise habe ich den Namen vergessen, aber vielleicht hast du auch sowas  .




nee..kenne ich gar nicht...würde mich aber interressieren...

3,8Ghz läuft stabil...ich will nachher nochmal die VCore bissel senken...mal gucken...mom steht sie im BIOS bei 1,275v, aber Load Calibration deaktiviert...wie sich das gehört..


----------



## gogle (18. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey @ITpassion-de
> 
> 
> Also meine Ci7 System "Refresh" ist endlich fertig...
> ...



zweite lüfter von noctua,welche richtung hast du gebaut


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Februar 2009)

hey,

natürlich raus aus dem Gehäuse..macht ja sonst keinen Sinn, oder ??


*<==*Gehäuselüfter*<==*Lüfter*<==*Noctua*<==*Lüfter



...kann man es erkennen, was ich meine..??


----------



## gogle (18. Februar 2009)

ja kann ich erkennen danke


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Februar 2009)

No problem..wie hast du es denn bei dir ??


----------



## gogle (18. Februar 2009)

noch eine lüfter,will ich aber zweite lüfter auch baun,dan etwas übertakten


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Februar 2009)

Jepp..mache mal..kannst ja mal deine Ergebnisse Posten.

Welchen batch hast denn ?


----------



## hdtogo (19. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey @ITpassion-de
> 
> 
> Also meine Ci7 System "Refresh" ist endlich fertig...
> ...



Vielleicht betreibst weniger OC dafür räumst ein wenig IN deinem PC auf....http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...739386-intel-i7-920-temperaturen-dsc00144.jpg


----------



## gogle (19. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Jepp..mache mal..kannst ja mal deine Ergebnisse Posten.
> 
> Welchen batch hast denn ?



Batch:3838A554
das war doch deine cpu
bin der abräumer

gut oder schlecht

wochen ende kommt ergebnisse


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

gogle schrieb:


> Batch:3838A554
> *das war doch deine cpu*
> bin der abräumer
> 
> ...




lool..hast ja ganz anderen Nick hier...^^..wieso müsst ihr immer so viele Nick`s haben..

Nunja, die CPU soll nicht schlecht sein..dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Ergebnissse...


----------

